# College Football 2021 GDG



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

With spring practices in high gear, it’s time for the new one.

Not that even Vegas would have given you odds for such an absurd bet @ the time (2018 and before.), but I could have made a killing had I said in 2021 LSU would have the best/deepest QB room.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Good for you! The wunderkind coach of the local Huskies, though 5-1 last year is 
getting skewered in the local press for letting too many quality locals go elsewhere.

It looks like we need a new AD!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

RTR


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> *RTR*


[email protected] magnanimous of you, rose, sending out that hopeful note of new CFB thread unity:
*Reconcile Team Reconcile*
—even if we’ve lost Le Smiles and maybe Jacob’s other iconic daddy the Rosy Finch Boyz leader and perhaps Our jg’s Clemps avatar Deshawn to the indiscretions of a more enlightened era. As Marv would mine it (with a dragline), There’s CFB to be spring-trained and thunk about aplenty—

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Why can't a football player have a little pot on him? Probably ok in AL. TAMU has a potential star suspended from school because of pot. Jimbo was quick to note it was not a football problem but the school was holding him out until they had a meeting with him today. Per info from TexAgs forum.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

No fretting, Wayne—Jimbo is the CFB Red Adair of putting out these picayune campfires (doobs). My understanding is he’s got aTm’s new character development intern, Crab Legs Winston, writing out a confession and taking the fall so the potential star’s good name won’t be dragged through the muck. Long live the Fulmer Cup and its exalted SEC affiliate placements

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep. I'll bet he's on the field when practice starts on Monday. Weight .01 ounces of weed.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

In 2019 the NCAA paid $28 million in expenses for the Men's Basketball tournament, made $864.8 Million. 
In 2019 the NCAA paid 14.5 million in expenses for the Women's Basketball tournament, lost $2.3 Million. 

Do similar stats exist for FB?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Women only play football at vandy. 
Stats.....one extra point......remember?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> In 2019 the NCAA paid $28 million in expenses for the Men's Basketball tournament, made $864.8 Million.
> In 2019 the NCAA paid 14.5 million in expenses for the Women's Basketball tournament, lost $2.3 Million.
> 
> Do similar stats exist for FB?


The point is? The NCAA funded basketball to the tune of 42.5 million and earned 862 million? Nice return on investment in most places.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> In 2019 the NCAA paid $28 million in expenses for the Men's Basketball tournament, made $864.8 Million.
> In 2019 the NCAA paid 14.5 million in expenses for the Women's Basketball tournament, lost $2.3 Million.
> 
> Do similar stats exist for FB?


Of course they do. With the exception(s) of CFB, depending on the universities (CBB.), & absolute outlier (College Baseball. Read LSU & I think that’s about it.), all other NCAA sports turn a deficit.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Sad day for football, an icon lost.......









Legendary coach Schnellenberger dies at 87


Howard Schnellenberger, who led Miami to its first national championship and in the process turned a once-floundering football program into a dynasty, died on Saturday, his family announced. He was 87.




www.espn.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

The joy of choking still an apt title for ‘Bama hoops, rose—1-8 in Sweet Sixteen appearances in the Dance, and that win was almost accidental. Sorry, Jacob, won’t hijack your CFB thread with any more frippery and meaningless futility—

NG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> The joy of choking still an apt title for ‘Bama hoops, rose—1-8 in Sweet Sixteen appearances in the Dance, and that win was almost accidental. Sorry, Jacob, won’t hijack your CFB thread with any more frippery and meaningless futility—
> 
> NG


Your response is disappointing! rather than praise the players & coach for doing as well as the team did you 
choose to castigate them. You lost to a team from a school more storied in the BB world than you can ever 
imagine your FB team will ever be. They get players because of that that in your wildest imagination would 
never consider going to AL. 

Basketball is a game that requires more intelligence than FB, so it is much harder to put together a winning 
combination. I would welcome your coach to the PAC-12 anytime, he would make the conference much more 
competitive.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Your response is disappointing! rather than praise the players & coach for doing as well as the team did you
> choose to castigate them. You lost to a team from a school more storied in the BB world than you can ever
> imagine your FB team will ever be. They get players because of that that in your wildest imagination would
> never consider going to AL.
> ...


Marvin, Don't be so hard on MG. You think he has no knowledge or recollection of Lucius, Henry, Sydney, Jamaal(you hated his shot didn't you), Bill, Lew? You think he doesn't know the 88 was bookended by Austin Carr(40 something) and Shumate(25ish on hurt back Walton)? We were there too!

I attribute the Alabama loss to two things....think about these theories Marvin.....

1. Better athletes.....if I coulda dunked in 7th grade, I woulda been slammin everytime from then on when I had a chance just like today's players. Who wants to shoot 100 free throws before and after practice when you could be windmilling a jam?

2. More cars......if mom is dropping you by school or you get your own ride and start driving to school at 16.....then you aint gonna shoot 100 free throws and 50 jumpers from each baseline while you are waiting on the school bus.

It was a good season for Alabama, though i just saw 4 games. The game against UCLA was a war, contested line to line and from the floor to 13 feet in the air by both teams on almost every possession........BUT.......It's a free throw Marvin, 44% on 25 attempts in a tournament game in regulation for ANY college team is a GAG.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Receiver who was on suspension for weed (.01 oz) is now off suspension. He participated in first day of spring drills.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

NCAA tests what's in thr system not what's in his pockets.


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

crackerd said:


> The joy of choking still an apt title for ‘Bama hoops, rose—1-8 in Sweet Sixteen appearances in the Dance, and that win was almost accidental. Sorry, Jacob, won’t hijack your CFB thread with any more frippery and meaningless futility—
> 
> NG


In his SECOND season as head coach with mostly players he didnt recruit, it was an amazing season. Players and athletes will come to Bama now due to the wide open offense. This is just the beginning for Coach Oates teams.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Gregg0211 said:


> In his SECOND season as head coach with mostly players he didnt recruit, it was an amazing season. Players and athletes will come to Bama now due to the wide open offense. This is just the beginning for Coach *Oats’* teams.


If Marv can quote us Sven Nader’s basketball IQ for the high post offense, I just might agree with you—

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Demas was arrested by CS police for possession not use. Found in the car.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> If Marv can quote us Sven Nader’s basketball IQ for the high post offense, I just might agree with you—
> 
> MG


Back when Seattle had a BB team & the Kingdome they held NBA double headers preseason. A chance
to watch 4 teams go at it preseason. Sven played for the Clippers & up close was about as imposing a
figure as I have seen 5 feet away. 6'11", physically well proportioned & did fairly well financially for having 
been Walton's backup during UCLA's run of championships.

We had a neighbor that was a soda salesman that provided us free front row tickets. Otherwise it was
the balcony for us.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Kiki always looked smartest to me.......but after the heyday!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys need to move all this BB stuff over to POTUS Place.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> You guys need to move all this BB stuff over to POTUS Place.


Tennis, swimming, volleyball and Miss America Mom family stuff after rose injected Kiki into the jawing room, Wayne!

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> View attachment 86170
> Kiki always looked smartest to me.......


Marv has a mantra for that, rose:
Good genes make genius operators!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> Marv has a mantra for that, rose:
> Good genes make genius operators!
> 
> MG


Wayne, Russell always looked smart too, while always looking smart! I think maybe a nice pair of spectacles 👓 add to the perception.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Marv has a mantra for that, rose:
> Good genes make genius operators!
> 
> MG


Thanks for tooting my horn for me.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Back to FB! Is Watson remotely guilty or is he the intended victim of a well organized scam?
You insiders should know.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm guessing Watson is being played for money. It's very easy to throw out accusations. I had an employee go through the HR manual and accuse me of every transgression mentioned. Including the sexual/racial stuff.
She resigned after my very smart lawyer polled all the remotely connected employees and asked them several questions including what race do you think she is. All said white except one said Jewish. On her employment application she declared white but in her complaint against me she said she was Hispanic. Go figure. 
But this should probably be in POTUS place.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> But this should probably be in POTUS place.


DW was the rage on this forum a few years ago.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> DW was the rage on this forum a few years ago.


Marvin, You are correct. Deshaun Watson gave the toughest performance in at least "playoff history" against Alabama, up until (maybe) the game Justn Fields had this year. Watson was hit, hit again, fell behind and got windmilled by two linebackers in the first half. Then he came back and scored every possession of the second half, including a game winning 4 minute drive and score with 4 seconds left passing to Renfro. He is a college football hero in.my book. Discussion of allegations against him seems fair here to me.

Wayne, 20 simultaneously, sort of, civil suits all filed anonymously through the same attorney seems a little funny.....but, why is there documented contact with so many massage therapists in a year's time, why are the allegations so similar and what about the sports illustrated story(allegations predate the others and not associated with Buzzbee)









A Massage Therapist Tells Her Story of Deshaun Watson’s Behavior


Mary is a massage therapist who says she was subjected to Watson’s inappropriate behavior. She hasn’t filed suit, but she wants her story told.




www.si.com


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

I don’t have on my orange colored glasses here. I have no idea why Watson had sooo many message therapists in different places. Some say he was inappropriate with them, but just as many are speaking out he was not in there experience. 

I have no clue. 

I do believe he should not have put himself in that situation. 

Keeping to CFB subject matter, our next generational QB could be the best yet. No joke. 6’5” and 250 from California with a rocket attached to his right arm. In his first road start at ND while Trevor had COVID, he threw for more yards at their place than any other QB, in ND history, which is long and storied. They should be motivated in 2021.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Speaking of orange-colored glasses and “sooo many massage therapists,” jg—All it takes is one. Deshaun’s lawyer needs to depose ol’ Peytie Boy or hire him as a friendly witness for his “flashy” shenanigans in Knoxville all those years ago.

I’ll see your generational Clemps QB and raise you a 4th generation ‘Bama QB—that would be Bear Bryant’s great grandson, Paul Tyson, competing for the starting position going into the spring. If only St. Nick can come up with a GenX Don Hutson offspring on the receiving end—

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

When I was a little boy Don Hutson's mom was my Sunday school teacher. After I went in the army John David Crow attended our little Methodist Church. TAMU qb sat next to me in an english class. We were just two students. Back then football players were just people. It sure is different now.
I love college football but not so much pro football. College football, with tv, has become so much more accessible. And I like that.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> I do believe he should not have put himself in that situation.


For some reason that does not seem to be taught by parents much any more.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Deshaun Watson Accuser #1 Comes Forward, 'I'm a Survivor'


"I'm a survivor of assault and harassment. Deshaun Watson is my assaulter and my harasser," she continued.




www.tmz.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Now it is.... "Well obviously there were sexual encounters....but they were consensual."

Judge rules against victim anonymity today.









Deshaun Watson Admits Sexual Encounters with Masseuses, Always 'Consensual'


"Were there consensual encounters? Yes," Watson's attorney, Rusty Hardin, said Friday while addressing the media.




www.tmz.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Where are the videos? Remember Kraft, owner of Patriots? It’s easy to allege and no penalty for false claims.
Young people do stupid things Marvin. My parents taught me all but when I went out on my own near a Mexican border town in early 60s I found the wild side. And I was only living on a 2LT pay not millions. 
it’s been over 50 years since I visited a similar place but it would be hard not to have a sexual encounter with all the teasing.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

In today's world I can see the possibility of pay for play entering if one is overly wealthy to keep things discreet.
In my day no one was wealthy, so the need to pay was not there. The challenge of the chase & it's fulfillment
was many times the best part of an encounter. TBS, it was all good.

All's well that ends well.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

https://sports.yahoo.com/is-this-the-best-defense-deshaun-watson-has-against-22-women-225232779.html


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys,

Deshaun is not at Clemson anymore. Wishing him the best. 

Doc and Wayne,

My wife who works at the local Elementary school has a friend who’s Son is the marines and deploying to the Mideast in days. He’s enlisted but plans to do 4 years and then go to TAMU as they have the best transition program according to his family. I’ll be the first to yell gig ‘em when he gets home and enrolls!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I am not a rah rah guy but I will always be proud of my two diplomas from TAMU.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> I am not a rah rah guy but I will always be proud of my two diplomas from TAMU.


As you should be.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

From when I got off the Greyhound bus in College Station in 1958 there have been a ton of changes in TAMU. 99% of which are good. But TAMU defined the rest of my life. I am tremendously proud of having graduated from there.
I hope your friend gets the opportunity to go to TAMU.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Gotta love Jimbo talk. He said qb are like mommas. When another team member messes up, it's the qb job to clean it up.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Saban heads into 15th season of sainthood at ‘Bama, *still calling his shots with candor etched in acid and wearing pink “armor” for player safety*

*MG*


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

8 of Deshaun Watson's accusers bragged about working with him, lawyer claims


With accusers' names revealed, Deshaun Watson's legal team has released a new document in response to the 22 lawsuits.




abc13.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

College football OT rule changes approved for 2021


Alternating 2-point plays to begin with 3rd OT




www.al.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Nick Saban speaks out against potential CFP expansion


...




247sports.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Nick Saban speaks out against potential CFP expansion
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


I think the traditionalists would agree with your coach. 
Play the bowls, pick the top 4 teams & play for all the marbles.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> .........would agree with *your *coach.


Marvin, respectfully, I never say "we won...." or "that recruit signed with us....". I don't play on a team, I don't coach a team, I don't hire coaches or recruit players, I am only a fan.

Nick Saban coaches a team i like, but he cannot possibly be "my coach".


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Jimbo is my teams coach.
Playing with semantics Rose.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Semantics......I am not sure.

But I am a big fan of Yates too. When he gets a master or finished title or wins a qualifying, I will be happy for HIS trainer and pleased for YOUR dog. I will have made no contribution and have no skin in the game.....so I will not claim ownership. But I will be happy.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

What about *Our* Jacob’s continuing confidence in *Their* Rosy Finch Boyz LLC non-binary operations—

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, it seems that our favorite team had many retirees move on to the Sunday afternoon league last night. I hope the team will be ok in the upcoming season with the personnel losses.

I wish all those players well in their post football lives.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Smack talkin' Jimbo.









Jimbo Fisher on Saban: We’re going to beat his ass


Jimbo Fisher was asked about what it'll take to beat Alabama and he didn't hesitate answering.




www.al.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep. We're coming.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Y’all got it if not wrong then lost in translation—Yates told Wayne to tell Jimbo to tell Saban “Make my day!” yet somehow he stands accused of an all hattin’ no cattlin’ comment of self-immolation—

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I shouldn’t be surprised. I should NOT be surprised. The Ole War Skule no more. 









LSU Just Hired William Tate As Its President. Here's His Scholarly Record.


Willam Tate is LSU's new president, and his appointment will surely be seen as a milestone because of his race. But take a look at his record.




thehayride.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I had a hard time with the linked article as ads kept popping up everywhere it seemed. But it does seem like an unusual hire. Maybe that’s the point. I don’t know what to think. While the Aggies hired a woman President I believe she is a moderate educator and an improvement on her predecessor. And will keep the school on an even keel.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob, don't be so "critical" of race theory.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

"In golf?" 








CBS Sports HQ (@CBSSportsHQ) Tweeted:
Imagine talking trash to the Goat Nick Saban ...

Jimbo vs Saban at Texas A&M:
0-3
69-point differential
Never scored more than 30 points against Bama

@TommyTranTV | @BrandonBaylor_ https://t.co/0DUu2RM2gd

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390644415274885123


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

& in other irrelevant news, Casey Sixkiller, son of Sunny, has thrown his hat into the Seattle, WA
Mayoral contest.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> & in other irrelevant news, Casey Sixkiller, son of Sunny, has thrown his hat into the Seattle, WA
> Mayoral contest.


& in other ore-elevant news, your & *Pete Retzlaff*’s South Dakota State Jackrabbits goin’ to the FCS Springtime Championship game—

Now Marv, is that the mayoral candidate offspring of *Sunny* von Bulow or *Sonny* Sixkiller you be referring to above?

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm expecting the AL golf team to feel Nick Saban's disrespect. All woke golfers will soon be marching on T town in support of the AL golf team. And golf balling the Saban house. He will be calling his insurance company pretending it was a hail storm.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, FUNNY is all you can say when a good coach comes up with an even better comedic smack back to a peer.

But that Marvin finds it irrelevant must be a concern for all of us, his friends? ;





__





Loss of Humor an Early Sign of Dementia | Alzheimers.net


A recent study found that changes in a person’s sense of humor can be an early sign of Alzheimer’s disease and dementia, emerging years before other s




www.alzheimers.net


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> & in other ore-elevant news, your & *Pete Retzlaff*’s South Dakota State Jackrabbits goin’ to the FCS Springtime Championship game—


Against a very worthy opponent the Sam Houston State University Bearkats


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Wayne, FUNNY is all you can say when a good coach comes up with an even better comedic smack back to a peer.
> 
> But that Marvin finds it irrelevant must be a concern for all of us, his friends? ;
> 
> ...


Just because you consider something involving YOUR coach funny does not mean others should have that need


EdA said:


> Against a very worthy opponent the Sam Houston State University Bearkats


SDSU's 1st trip to the finals, SHSU's 3rd. Should be a good game. Will watch
as son & GS are alumni of SDSU. One of the better dairy programs in the nation.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

i thought my response was funny too.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> i thought my response was funny too.


It was funny Wayne.

My bad Marvin.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

& in other news only relevant to someone from SD, Jack Balto - 6'7" 315# Mechanical Engineering graduate 

of SD School of Mines signed a free agent contract with the Atlanta Falcons. A 1st for this D-II school. 


BTW John, You will be hearing a lot about your coach & relevance in the coming year. 

Dementia, regards


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Can't believe i forgot to post a favorite mothers day message!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

FCS Championship - SHSU vs. SDSU on ABC
Must be wet, they are having a time holding onto the ball.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> FCS Championship - SHSU vs. SDSU on ABC
> Must be wet, they are having a time holding onto the ball.


It has been raining off and on all day and rain in the forecast for the next 7-10 days. There’s a great retractable roof stadium about 30 miles away but maybe this game didn’t rate for that.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sam Houston State University named after the George Washington of the Texas revolution won 23-21 scoring a TD with 16 seconds remaining to play, an interesting and exciting conclusion to a game with players who have reached the end of their football playing careers with a few exceptions.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I tuned back in midway in the 2nd half, good game from there till the end, You are 
looking at tomorrow's coaches mostly. But it is what a championship series should 
be. Win or go home!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I’m guessing that I am the only person on RTF to own a SDSU Jackrabbit cap


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

I have 3 in traditional colors along with a Grubby from SDSM&T. Orange for hunting, 🆒 .


EdA said:


> View attachment 86535
> 
> I’m guessing that I am the only person on RTF to own a SDSU Jackrabbit cap


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Doggone, I had the traditional color SDSU Jacks Football sweatshirt, but fobbed it off on a buddy who played DT for the school the Jacks whacked to reach the championship game—the two schools have almost identical colors. Them Jacks hunter orange hats would have suited me right nice back in the day going out for canecutters in Sweet Home with Sam Bailey, Coach Bryant’s ace defensive assistant, and a couple AuBarn infiltrator buddies from Shug Jordan’s 1957 national championship team. Canecutters being the closest Suth’n bunny to a jackrabbit, Marv—

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

A.K.A. swamper, swamp rabbit, marsh hare! I wish we had a team named for them. The culturally diverse peoples who pursue them should be the ones with a show on the history channel.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

90 DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Will your team be playing?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

My favorite team plays Miami opening weekend.










Jumbo Package: Alabama heavily favored over Miami in week one


Your latest Crimson Tide news and notes.




www.rollbamaroll.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

So now i guess 13 is going to be a very unlucky number.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> So now i guess 13 is going to be a very unlucky number.


I have the feeling 5 through 12 will be for the perennially overrated .


----------



## pappy (Nov 23, 2009)

Marvin S said:


> & in other irrelevant news, Casey Sixkiller, son of Sunny, has thrown his hat into the Seattle, WA
> Mayoral contest.


I actually remember Sunny Sixkiller. He made the cover of Boys Life as I recall. What ever happened to him?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

pappy said:


> I actually remember Sunny Sixkiller. He made the cover of Boys Life as I recall. What ever happened to him?


From Wikipedia Unselected in the 1973 NFL Draft, Sixkiller had tryouts with the Los Angeles Rams in 1973,[5] and with the Toronto Argonauts of the Canadian Football League in 1974. He signed with the Philadelphia Bell of the World Football League in September 1974,[7] and played with The Hawaiians in 1975,[8] Sixkiller and several other players quit the troubled team late in the season after the players were asked to take a 20% pay cut; the entire league collapsed a week later. He tried out with the San Diego Chargers in 1976.
Sixkiller was also a cast member in the 1974 film _The Longest Yard_. He is currently an executive for sports marketing firm IMG College, serving his alma mater, the University of Washington.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

What is the reference to 13 about?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> From Wikipedia Unselected in the 1973 NFL Draft, Sixkiller had tryouts with the Los Angeles Rams in 1973,[5] and with the Toronto Argonauts of the Canadian Football League in 1974. He signed with the Philadelphia Bell of the World Football League in September 1974,[7] and played with The Hawaiians in 1975,[8] Sixkiller and several other players quit the troubled team late in the season after the players were asked to take a 20% pay cut; the entire league collapsed a week later. He tried out with the San Diego Chargers in 1976.
> Sixkiller was also a cast member in the 1974 film _The Longest Yard_. He is currently an executive for sports marketing firm IMG College, serving his alma mater, the University of Washington.


As crackerd reminded me it's Sonny. I see him a lot on TV here as he appears to be the official greeter 
for the 7 Feathers Casino out on the peninsula. Maybe he wears many hats?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> As crackerd reminded me it's Sonny. I see him a lot on TV here as he appears to be the official greeter
> for the 7 Feathers Casino out on the peninsula. *Maybe he wears many hats*?


Maybe a many-feathered hat, worn legally through his heritage, as plumaged by these, Marv—










Wayne, rose’s - not the roses above but Our rose - reference to No. 13 re CFB expanded playoff means 13 will never be the “unluck of the Irish.” Notre Lame is the biggest suck-up for expanding the CFB playoff field as short of a sub-.500 season their inflated rep will put them in the 12-team playoff every year and likely get them a home playoff game that will go to teams ranked No. 5 thru 8. Nos. 9-12 will play road games. Under the proposed expansion, ND will never be among the top four teams at the end of the regular season because they don’t belong to a conference and thus can’t capitalize on playing in a conference championship game and getting a higher ranking that would give them a bye for the first round of the playoffs.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG and Wayne I think I will call it "The Harbaugh Expansion. Decision makers probably asked, "how many teams does it take to get Harbaugh in?" Answer....12.

But will being 13 this season actually be enough to finally get Harbaugh fired? What's very, very good.......can also be very, very bad!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> As crackerd reminded me it's Sonny. I see him a lot on TV here as he appears to be the official greeter
> for the 7 Feathers Casino out on the peninsula. Maybe he wears many hats?


I was interested to learn that is is Cherokee, born in OK, his family moved to OR when he was one year old.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> MG and Wayne I think I will call it "The Harbaugh Expansion. Decision makers probably asked, "how many teams does it take to get Harbaugh in?" Answer....12.
> 
> But will being 13 this season actually be enough to finally get Harbaugh fired? What's very, very good.......can also be very, very bad!


Article this AM on the internet expects this proposal, if implemented, 
to favor SEC & the PAC-12. Who would have thought the PAC-12 
would be mentioned in the same sentence as the hallowed SEC?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Article this AM on the internet expects this proposal, if implemented,
> to favor SEC & the PAC-12. Who would have thought the PAC-12
> would be mentioned in the same sentence as the hallowed SEC?


Benefits.......SEC always gets 2 minimum......PAC12 always gets at least 1.

Both are benefits respectively


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I scanned the CFP expansion article. That would be a lot of addition football games. I'm not for the expansion as proposed. I was happy with the Orange Bowl.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I scanned the CFP expansion article. That would be a lot of addition football games. I'm not for the expansion as proposed. I was happy with the Orange Bowl.


I was happy with the Rose Bowl as it was. But that isn't coming back so this is
the best solution to a poor choice that isn't changing. It will be less games than 
the FCS which was finalized recently in TX.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Winning an NC as now stands means playing 15 games—need to cap it at 16 if expanded CFB comes about. Should be 11 regular season games with only non conference one game which would be the opener which is now a big money intersectional. ‘Bama 2020 and the Big 12 w/10 annually put the all-conference template in play and it should be the CFB way of the future. Of course it would mean benign neglect for the South Bend bogus-a-be’s...but they would once again find what we RCs call special dispensation.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

He has dogs if all brands and colors. He has ourdoor adventures from hunting hare, pigeon and driven pheasant all the way to attending a Third Saturday. He has dined at the Bright Star, celebrities in tow. But the question of the ages is now answered!

What do we get the man who has everything for Christmas.........MG gotta have this wonder beside the dashboard hula girl!









Alabama’s Big Al bobblehead - with 18 championship rings - now available


FOCO releases another way for you to celebrate the Tide's success.




www.al.com


----------



## pappy (Nov 23, 2009)

EdA said:


> From Wikipedia Unselected in the 1973 NFL Draft, Sixkiller had tryouts with the Los Angeles Rams in 1973,[5] and with the Toronto Argonauts of the Canadian Football League in 1974. He signed with the Philadelphia Bell of the World Football League in September 1974,[7] and played with The Hawaiians in 1975,[8] Sixkiller and several other players quit the troubled team late in the season after the players were asked to take a 20% pay cut; the entire league collapsed a week later. He tried out with the San Diego Chargers in 1976.
> Sixkiller was also a cast member in the 1974 film _The Longest Yard_. He is currently an executive for sports marketing firm IMG College, serving his alma mater, the University of Washington.


Thanks


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Well this just in. The Supreme Ct has ruled against the NCAA in favor of the players in the dispute over player pay. Should change football a bit. See: NATIONAL COLLEGIATE ATHLETIC ASSOCIATION v. ALSTON ETAL. https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/20pdf/20-512_gfbh.pdf


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

JG says Clemso got lightning in a bottle......
Twitter reacts to weather legend James Spahn's post a little differently......just lightning!









Everyone had the same joke after seeing lightning strike over Bryant-Denny Stadium


Nick Saban up to something?




www.saturdaydownsouth.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

The reign in Spann's telling falls mainly on the plane of Saban supremacy.



roseberry said:


> JG says Clemps got lightning in a bottle......
> Twitter reacts to weather legend James Spahn's post a little differently......just lightning!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

60 days!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> 60 days!


In my youth and as a young man the date of most importance in September in Texas was the opening of dove season, September 1st, college football season was a secondary but welcomed addition. 😎


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

65 I think.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The two same day events are equally important and combine to make the day rank third nationally behind Christmas and Thanksgiving Doc!(in my book)

I stand corrected, approximately Wayne!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree w/ all the aforesaid just want to note that Wayne’s calculations should be given gravitas and special consideration, what with his post-grad athleticism of running down his yearling Yates and uncanny ability to spring from a sitting start on a low stool into a perfect four-point stance to get in Yates’ grill when necessary. All this to say when Cousin Houston Nutt takes over in College Station next year after Jimbo jumps to the Tejans, look out for a grizzled presence as edge rusher, standup or hand(ler) in the dirt and bringing the wood for the Aggies as they force ‘Bama to the back pile in the SEC West!









MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

It seems that football is starting much earlier than in my college days.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

My new NIL deal is called "Walk on Mayhem". Under this marketing plan I am giving 5 walk on scout teamers at Alabama and Auburn a free dinner coupon at Archibald's and Guthries everytime i film and publish them in varipus competitions wearing Roseberry Retrievers T-shirts.

The first is called "Scout Team Pie Toss". Stay tuned in!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose not meaning to throw shade on your likeness (and likability quotient) in striking such a deal, but gotta say *this one* reminds of the old indigenous person leader as told by Our Marv who drank too much of a mildly caffeinated beverage—and drowned in his tea pee. Yes, we can only *this new deal* doesn’t give All Bran’s poor Patrick Nix more INT pee!



roseberry said:


> My new NIL deal is called "Walk on Mayhem". Under this marketing plan I am giving 5 walk on scout teamers at Alabama and Auburn a free dinner coupon at Archibald's and Guthries everytime i film and publish them in varipus competitions wearing Roseberry Retrievers T-shirts.
> 
> The first is called "Scout Team Pie Toss". Stay tuned in!


MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> My new NIL deal is called "Walk on Mayhem". Under this marketing plan I am giving 5 walk on scout teamers at Alabama and Auburn a free dinner coupon at Archibald's and Guthries everytime i film and publish them in various competitions wearing Roseberry Retrievers T-shirts.
> 
> The first is called "Scout Team Pie Toss". Stay tuned in!


Don't knock the "Scout Teamers". There is a better than average chance they will end up as someone's boss 
before the 5* recruits.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Don't knock the "Scout Teamers". There is a better than average chance they will end up as someone's boss
> before the 5* recruits.


Marvin, These scout teamers will be my guys in the future!

My other NIL is a shared program where 24 other tide fans and I will get a JT Tumaloa Alabama jersey to hang on our work.truck radio antennas for advertising. It's only $2,500 each for us fans and i think he's actually rescheduling his cancelled official visit to discuss with us........

5 minor violation regards


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The Pac12 and UCLA great, Coach Terry Donahue, has past! Rest in peace!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

College football’s redistribution of wealth is coming


For poorer states, it might be time to get creative.




www.al.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> College football’s redistribution of wealth is coming
> 
> 
> For poorer states, it might be time to get creative.
> ...


Will CCNY get their 1950 NCAA & NIT championships back? Or 1947 KY? Or Sherman White & a lot of the locals in the NY BB
circuit in the late 40's?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I think we should break up the AL football team by creating two Al teams. Call them AL a and b with only 42 1/2 scholarships per school.
One team could be called Crimson Tide and one Crimson Wave. One could roll and the other could tumble. 
There could be a sliding scale for scholarships for other teams. 
I demand equity in college football. 
Man, I've got this all worked out.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne.......we already have that proposal in place.......i call the bteam "the boogs" !

But rumor has it that Tim Cook is trying to unhook my contract with the scout team and walkons.........he can make NIL work well for some po folk er year!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, Wayne’s gotta be careful with how much he divulges here, but I have it on good authority via General Gates that Yates is in line for his own NIL deal to replace Reveille as aTm yell leader, especially if he (Wayne) keeps using rooster and songbird noisemakers in the field for Yates’ puppy training and ending them Yates’ motivational videos with “God Bless America!” And if aTm stiffs him on the NIL deal, St. Nick Saban will gladly welcome young Yates into the 5-star Retriever Room in Tuscaloosa. Probably end up playing a little Cover-2 in Saban’s defensive scheme too which would net him additional NIL fees for durable footwork—









MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Will CCNY get their 1950 NCAA & NIT championships back? Or 1947 KY? Or Sherman White & a lot of the locals in the NY BB
> circuit in the late 40's?


Marv, just so you know, _we_ (me and rose and *our *Crimson Tide prefer *our *point-shaving scandals a little more recent and obscure. But *we *got ‘em nonetheless, just that *we *owned up and in the case of *our *shaver lived - lives - happily ever after. Mine this for digging up his - for digging up *our *- shameful story:









Double Dribbling (Published 2002)


Eric Konigsberg reviews book The Wizard of Odds: How Jack Molinas Almost Destroyed the Game of Basketball by Charley Rosen (M)




www.nytimes.com





MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, two things for your - for *our *edification:
1) if only Bart Starr had been a better free safety and not got hisself juked on the play; and
2) most important to “our” moral fiber, they omitted ol’ Tommy’s cri de coeur after he sprang from the sideline and mowed Maegle down at midfield. Greatest quote ever re CFB rabidity, shoestring or come unstrung tackle notwithstanding: “I guess I was just too full of Alabama.”









Dicky Maegle Dies at 86; Football Star Remembered for a Bizarre Tackle


He’s in the College Football Hall of Fame, but he’s probably best known for the Cotton Bowl game in which an opposing player left the bench to take him down.




www.nytimes.com





MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, Other than Coach Hayes, it has to be the greatest sideline activity in the history of football! Both guys even made the Ed Sullivan show if I'm not mistaken.....rip Mr. Maegle.

Too Much 'Bama in Me Johnathan East Band Too Much 'Bama in Me - Google Search

Let's not recall the other famous.......errrr infamous.......user of the "cri de coer".......


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Horns down.......flag!









When did Texas get so soft?


Uh … Don’t mess with Texas? Weep for Texas. It’s so abused.




www.al.com


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Horns down.......flag!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor teasippers, so disrespected, so easily offended, now embracing victimhood. 👍


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ft. Worth Star Telegram headline "Sark....first mission is to stop Texas A&M's momentum". Baloney. Texas needs to worry about winning games. And especially in their conference. Like OK, Iowa St. and even TCU.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Poor teasippers, so disrespected, so easily offended, now embracing victimhood. 👍


All sports have become a difficult watch. Thank God for the animal sports where the 
competitor only wants to do their best & doesn't talk.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> All sports have become a difficult watch. Thank God for the animal sports where the
> competitor only wants to do their best & doesn't talk.


C'mon, man! I hear you got a rabid affinity for BOM claim-jumping chess!

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> C'mon, man! I hear you got a rabid affinity for BOM claim-jumping chess!
> 
> MG


Don't be talking chess to a hayseed from SD.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Thank God for the animal sports where the
> competitor only wants to do their best & doesn't talk.


Marvin, I must admit that a few I've competed with had trouble being "honorable" to others in events and one that tried hard to talk, but communicated his intentions well enough without "words"!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Any of you kids want to play quarterback for Alabama? Recruiting GOLD!









Alabama football: Nick Saban says Crimson Tide QB Bryce Young was offered 'almost seven figures' NIL deal


...




247sports.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Any of you kids want to play quarterback for Alabama? Recruiting GOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Take that, Phil Nike and *Zer-O-gon*! (and Marv, of course - whose own NIL deal, with *20-Mule Team Borax*, is expected to be in the high two figures, which will pay for a dowsing rod for more CFB insight and to help him decide if Reveille's barking is a prognostication this season about Jimbo falling down the well in the SEC West or a case of crying woof...). 









Two Rods and a ‘Sixth Sense’: In Drought, Water Witches Are Swamped


Amid California’s drought, desperate landowners and managers are turning to those who practice an ancient, disputed method for locating water.




www.nytimes.com





MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> Yeah! Take that, Phil Nike and *Zer-O-gon*!


Awwwe shucks MG. Nobody's worried about Oregon anymore.......just gotta show the NFL potential linemen recruits what getting your amino acids from chick peas and tofu does to one's physicality by way of a before and after!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I often wonder about the price for the bottle of coke on the lectern.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I often wonder about the price for the bottle of coke on the lectern.


It ain't new Wayne.......but a real Coach gets a full snack......and consumes it during the broadcast.......


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> (and Marv, of course - whose own NIL deal, with *20-Mule Team Borax*, is expected to be in the high two figures, which will pay for a dowsing rod for more CFB insight and to help him decide if Reveille's barking is a prognostication this season about Jimbo falling down the well in the SEC West or a case of crying woof...).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't knock it. I worked for a person, while going to SDSM&T, who got quite wealthy buying scrub land
& dowsing for pockets of water to make it ranchable. Limestone country!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Don't knock it. I worked for a person, while going to SDSM&T, who got quite wealthy buying scrub land
> & dowsing for pockets of water to make it ranchable. Limestone country!


No knocking it, Marv - my Aunt Autie was a water witch from (ask rose) The Free State of Winston, and talk about hardscrabble and limestone, yeah. But she didn't have to dowse up the Crimson Tide to make a little crust from her water witchcraft.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> No knocking it, Marv - my Aunt Autie was a water witch from (ask rose) The Free State of Winston, and talk about hardscrabble and limestone, yeah. But she didn't have to dowse up the Crimson Tide to make a little crust from her water witchcraft.
> 
> MG


Enjoy this moment in time as it will not last forever. 
You folks lucked out. After a string of mediocrity you 
found someone who knew how to exploit the process 
in place.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Enjoy this moment in time as it will not last forever.
> You folks lucked out. After a string of mediocrity you
> found someone who knew how to exploit the process
> in place.


Forever......shucks we just worried about this year.........but even when bama was mired in mediocrity, we'd have made a 12 team dealio a few times!

But think about it Marvin, yours and my forever may be over before Saban's!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Forever......shucks we just worried about this year.........but even when bama was mired in mediocrity, we'd have made a 12 team dealio a few times!
> 
> But think about it Marvin, yours and my forever may be over before Saban's!


I'm banking on that not happening. threw my hat in the ring for the Mayor's job in our little close to 6K pop.,
$27 mil budget city. Stay Active, it's good for the soul.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

$4,500 per man, woman, child, antifa member, trans, queer, lbg's and all others not specifically mentioned, seems like a lot of money!

I hope you win!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

What?
I listened to Saban and he gave a good speech. Jimbo did also. It's going to be a great year.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Oklahoma and Texas to the SEC???


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

tigerfan said:


> Oklahoma and Texas to the SEC???


No, to the *Pac-14* - Marv's first mayoral fiat upon assuming office in the Village of Yo'homish, Wash.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

tigerfan said:


> Oklahoma and Texas to the SEC???











Report: OU, Texas Will Not Renew Big 12 Media Contracts, Will Petition SEC for Membership


After reports Wednesday that the Sooner and Longhorns were looking at joining the SEC, WFAA reports that both schools will initiate more formal procedures next week.




www.si.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I only listened to two coaches at SEC media week. I was impressed by the introduction of Saban and Jimbo when the giving of their time and money to their charitable causes was stated.
These are two impressive men.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

tigerfan said:


> Oklahoma and Texas to the SEC???


Change averse........not certain I like it.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Change averse........not certain I like it.


I agree and why on earth would UT, who can’t win the Big 12, want to join the SEC? And for OU better to be a big fish in a smaller bowl, why give up dominating your conference and being a perennial top 5 for the uncertainty of the SEC?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> No, to the *Pac-14* -
> 
> MG


Don't bet it couldn't happen. Reason stated below. 
CO seems to enjoy their new neighbors. 



EdA said:


> I agree and why on earth would UT, who can’t win the Big 12, want to join the SEC? And for OU better to be a big fish in a smaller bowl, why give up dominating your conference and being a perennial top 5 for the uncertainty of the SEC?


Best reasons I've seen for it not happening.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

I could see OU competing in the SEC in a number of sports. The teasippers are another story, but it may be a moot story - which is to say aTm's adamant opposition against admitting the sips could all but guarantee that Saban and 2-3 other SEC decision makers would move to block it in their own self-(recruiting) interest. That would deprive OU and Tejas of the 11 votes among current members needed for SEC expansion.

The funny thing is, if Tejas and OU managed to get in, the SEC probably would move to restructure into two eight-school divisions, which could mean 'Bama and All Bran moving to the East, while the two newcomers and Mizzou would even things out in the West. That - not having to play 'Bama every year - also might alleviate some of aTm's resistance to the idea of renewing a conference rivalry with the sips. The Red River Rivalry with OU would also stay intact, while LSU probably would prefer playing both OU and the sips in the same year than the annual bloodletting with 'Bama and Saban. 'Bama vs. All-Bran, 'Bama-UcheaT, All Bran-Jawja all would continue annually, plus you would have 'Bama-Florida and Florida-All Bran playing every year. So all in all, there could be merit in admission of the Big 12 with 10 teams' refugees making for a better brand of college football.

And to Marv's point, the *Pac-14* certainly has the integrity and opportunity for establishing a Texas foothold, as such that y'all could still attract the vaunted likes of Rice, Texas El Paso, Dallas Baptist, and maybe St. Mary's of San Antonio to fill out a full complement of institutions who would be peachy keen to join a third-tier CFB conference. Hell, y'all might grow all the way into becoming the *Pac-16*, though that would probably call for reviving the University of the Pacific's program and digging up Eddie LeBaron, and admitting Chico (Calif.) State as the newest member at the urging of new "Jeopardy!" permanent host Aaron Rodgers, who would pony up a $25M endowment to get his hometown Willie Wildcats (Chico State) into *the Pac-16 and the big time* of CFB.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> *the Pac-16 and the big time* .
> 
> MG


They could then split into into 2, 8 team conferences & be back top square 1


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> I could see OU competing in the SEC in a number of sports. The teasippers are another story, but it may be a moot story - which is to say aTm's adamant opposition against admitting the sips could all but guarantee that Saban and 2-3 other SEC decision makers would move to block it in their own self-(recruiting) interest. That would deprive OU and Tejas of the 11 votes among current members needed for SEC expansion.
> 
> The funny thing is, if Tejas and OU managed to get in, the SEC probably would move to restructure into two eight-school divisions, which could mean 'Bama and All Bran moving to the East, while the two newcomers and Mizzou would even things out in the West. That - not having to play 'Bama every year - also might alleviate some of aTm's resistance to the idea of renewing a conference rivalry with the sips. The Red River Rivalry with OU would also stay intact, while LSU probably would prefer playing both OU and the sips in the same year than the annual bloodletting with 'Bama and Saban. 'Bama vs. All-Bran, 'Bama-UcheaT, All Bran-Jawja all would continue annually, plus you would have 'Bama-Florida and Florida-All Bran playing every year. So all in all, there could be merit in admission of the Big 12 with 10 teams' refugees making for a better brand of college football.
> 
> ...


Ultimately it’s not about competition it’s ALWAYS about the $$$$$


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Billy Liucci, TexAgs, thinks it's going to happen in 2023 because the SEC wants to continue to be the biggest and most relevant league. As opposed to Big 10 if OU and TU went there.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Greg Sankey released the opening requirement in the Univerity of Texas new contract to enter the SEC......

STIPULATIONS:

1. Upon entry to the conference, Texas fans, coaches, players, alumnus or students agree that any future use of the phrase, "Well if Colt McCoy hadn't got hurt, then.....", will result in expulsion from the SEC!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

PAC-12 turns down any overtures from schools with lax academic standards.
That leaves out the SEC & most of the big 12.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

Nobody's trying to get into the Pac-12 which is basically the redheaded stepchild of the power conferences
Try to keep up Marv😉


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

tigerfan said:


> Try to keep up Marv😉


I consider being an overly rabid FB fan to be not an overly desirable form of entertainment.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Stipulations(cont.)
2. Fans at tailgates must acknowledge and embrace the following BBQ edibility hierarchy "Top Ten" chart:
1. Ribs, smoked slowly(sadly, it now needs clarification.....RIBS COME FROM HOGS)
2. Chicken, smoked with white sauce
3. Pulled pork shoulder, smoked
4. Shrimp
5. Turkey, smoked(fry it too)
6. Sausages(up to and including an-doo-ee)
7. Ribs, grilled
8. Chicken, grilled
9. Anything fans ran over on the way to the game(primarily LSU home games)
10. Brisket, smoked(18 hours with 5 more foiled in a cooler or why bother)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

By CHUCK CARLTON
Staff Writer
[email protected]
Texas and Oklahoma will serve notice to the Big 12 about their departure next week, setting the stage for a blockbuster move to the SEC.
Two sources familiar with the process confirmed the decision that represents a seismic shift in the college landscape. The SEC would become the first 16-team super-conference and likely force countermoves by the Big Ten, ACC and Pac-12.
front page Dallas Morning News today


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Stipulations(cont.)
3. "The Chant" must be changed from......
"Of colors proudly gleaming red and white,
'Neath a western sky....."
To, obviously....."'Neath a southeastern sky..."

Plus, when Boomer and Sooner head east with the Schooner on a game trip, anywhere besides Vanderbilt, the trip will be referred to as "the latest reverse Trail of Tears".


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rose, Is the first football game only a month away by your calender?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

You know that’s right Wayne!









How many days until NCAA/College Football Season?


Count down every day to NCAA/College Football Season, with your own customizable countdown clock.




days.to


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Rose, Is the first football game only a month away by your calender?


You know you are in SEC country when they measure educational achievement on being able to sound out the words.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Rose, Is the first football game only a month away by your calend*e*r?





Marvin S said:


> You know you are in SEC country when they measure educational achievement on being able to sound out the words.


But, but, butte, Marv, how tenaciously did you have to dig into etymology and rebuff the inclination not to write the word with your Stone (S)Age savvy as calend*ore*?

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

How do we know the toothbrush is a Southern invention? 

Any where else would have made it a teeth brush.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Down here in The Heart we call this "the only useful end for south dakotans"!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

SEC votes unanimously to admit Boomer Schooner and the Shorthorns { aka Polled Longhorns}


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Note the date to join 2025.
Here's the release from the Southeastern Conference:


> Quote:
> BIRMINGHAM, Alabama (July 29, 2021) - The Presidents and Chancellors of the Southeastern Conference on Thursday voted unanimously today to extend membership invitations to the University of Oklahoma and the University of Texas to join the SEC effective July 1, 2025, with competition to begin in all sports for the 2025-26 academic year.
> SEC Commissioner Greg Sankey communicated the invitations to the respective presidents of the two universities following today's videoconference meeting of the Conference's Presidents and Chancellors. The meeting was convened after the two universities submitted separate requests for membership invitations to the SEC on Tuesday, July 27.
> "Today's unanimous vote is both a testament to the SEC's longstanding spirit of unity and mutual cooperation, as well as a recognition of the outstanding legacies of academic and athletic excellence established by the Universities of Oklahoma and Texas," said Commissioner Sankey. "I greatly appreciate the collective efforts of our Presidents and Chancellors in considering and acting upon each school's membership interest."
> Today's actions are in accordance with SEC Bylaw 3.1.2, which authorizes the Chief Executive Officers of the Conference to extend invitations for membership if at least three-fourths of its 14 member institutions vote to approve.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Note the date to join 2025.
> Here's the release from the Southeastern Conference:


I doubt that date is set in stone, the reported Big 12 buyout is 80 million but that is likely negotiable. Imagine four years with a lame duck conference member while trying to form new alliances. It will happen much sooner than that.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> I doubt that date is set in stone, the reported Big 12 buyout is 80 million but that is likely negotiable. Imagine four years with a lame duck conference member while trying to form new alliances. It will happen much *S*ooner than that.


And much ShortHorner too, the sips with bags of dough stuffing them 10-gallon hats to accompany their unmerited swagger. Meh, they'll be the better of the two SEC cow colleges - maybe.

EdA - the '65 Orange Bowl game was one of two memorable Tejas games for me, Joe Willie Namath and Bear getting robbed of a winning touchdown when the referee overruled the linesman who signaled that Joe and his Chuck Taylor Converse hightops had gotten into the end zone. 'Bama still got the mythical national championship, which - genius media leading the way - was voted on before the bowl games were played. 

The second game etched in memory was not anything Alabama-avenging, like the "If only Colt ain't got hurt" NC game or directly related to an SEC team at all, but the sips' 1997 game vs. an 0-2 UCLA team in Austin. Final score, Uclans 66, Shorthorns 3 (how 'bout that, Marv?). Ten games later, aTm bumped off the Bruins in the Cotton Bowl. I see lots of "66s" on future SEC scoreboards rung up on Bevo.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Stipulations(continued)

4. The SEC supports the use of "Smokey" before games. But since we now have two UT's, each with their own "Smokey", the gun will now be called "Inanimate Smokey" and the hound will be called "Animate Smokey". The rename will alleviate confusion and hopefully help educate the students and citizens of Austin to something all other Texans know........that guns and cannons always require the actions of "Texas Cowboys" to be fired.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Based on TexAgs repotting I was surprised by the 2025 date. Was expecting 2023.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Could call the Texas team TU.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Based on TexAgs repotting I was surprised by the 2025 date. Was expecting 2023.


They are merely reporting the date when OU and UT could depart without $$$$ penalty when the current media contracts expire. Reports are that the two schools will net an extra 20 million a year after the move so it seems like paying the penalty is a no brainer. Imagine the visual confusion when TU and UT play in their own version of orange and the stadium is similarly filled with both shades of orange 😉


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> They are merely reporting the date when OU and UT could depart without $$$$ penalty when the current media contracts expire. Reports are that the two schools will net an extra 20 million a year after the move so it seems like paying the penalty is a no brainer. *Imagine the visual confusion when TU and UT play in their own version of orange and the stadium is similarly filled with both shades of orange* 😉


A vision that puts my gastrointestinal system in puke orange and puke burnt orange upchuck overdrive.

As we Gumps and other upstanding SEC fanbases are wont to referring to the Toxville team as UcheaT, maybe the sips, with their inflated opinion of themselves, can be likewise accurately maligned in the conference that don't need 'em as UmooT...

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> A vision that puts my gastrointestinal system in puke orange and puke burnt orange upchuck overdrive.
> 
> As we Gumps and other upstanding SEC fanbases are wont to referring to the Toxville team as UcheaT, maybe the sips, with their inflated opinion of themselves, can be likewise accurately maligned in the conference that don't need 'em as UmooT...
> 
> MG


And to all SEC fans, beware the horns down gesture, it hurts their feelings and subjects the offender to a penalty.








Big 12 officiating coordinator says 'Horns Down' gesture will be a penalty


"If you do a horns down to a Texas player as an opponent, it's probably going to be a foul," Big 12 officiating coordinator Greg Burks said.




theathletic.com


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Stipulations(continued)

5. We like "Big Bertha". She is admitted to the conference as is! However, If the sensibilities of the Austin fans ever become offended by her name's derogatory connotation towards fat girls, be advised, "Plus Size Bertha" will be disallowed from confernce events.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

With their schedules made so far in advance, how will they integrate these two with the remainder of the conference? Does Texas and OU simply cancel games with financial penalties?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> With their schedules made so far in advance, how will they integrate these two with the remainder of the conference? Does Texas and OU simply cancel games with financial penalties?


I am certain most of that has been worked out in advance. Let’s assume that the 8 team divisions of the SEC will play 7 games each in division, maybe 2 or 3 more in the opposite division, and then a couple of cupcakes to pad the W column.
What will the 2 divisions look like, will they preserve regional rivalries in the West division, (OU, UT, TAMU) add LSU, Missouri, Arky, MS, MS State? Then KY, Vandy, SC, AL, Auburn, FL, GA, TN in the East division? That makes sense geographically and more or less balances things competitively. Unfortunately the losers are the remaining teams in the Big 12 of 10 teams who lose their flagship members and are adrift and seeking some conference affiliation. 4 former members of the Big 12 will be in the SEC and one former member is in the PAC 12.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Texas Longhorn Football
Oklahoma Sooner Football
Two of the most widely known and recognized(i.e. valuable), as well as historically successful, program brands in college football history. 

If you think about parallels, what could be comparable.......Ohio State and Michigan(yes).........Southern Cal and Notre Dame(yes)..........Clemson and Florida State or Miami(maybe)........it's a HUGE deal. But as a traditionalist, I still don't like the change.

But it brings to mind my friend Franco. He pronounced on three seperate occasions, and I contested, that Coach Nick Saban was "leaving Bama for Austin, the money, the huge Texas tradition, brand and market and better shopping for Ms. Terry". Sadly, Franco has NEVER been correct in any of his prognostication(John Bell Edwards excluded)!

But as a Swami myself, I understand the difficulty of sorting through the prophecy of the weegee board, crystal ball, tea leaves, sweating palms etc. Franco had it CORRECT!(for once) He just had the prophetic pieces a little out of order........he had Saban leaving the greatest team in history to run tucked tail to Texas.........when the spirits, or maybe the smoke in his case, were telling him TEXAS WAS GONNA RUN TUCK TAILED TO JOIN SABAN!

Never let it be said ol' roseberry don't give credit where credit is due! 

p.s. If you're out there Franco........keep seeking, you may have the gift!(put a wingbone in your pocket next time you go to Popeye's)


----------



## kansasclipper (Mar 24, 2015)

EdA said:


> I am certain most of that has been worked out in advance. Let’s assume that the 8 team divisions of the SEC will play 7 games each in division, maybe 2 or 3 more in the opposite division, and then a couple of cupcakes to pad the W column.
> What will the 2 divisions look like, will they preserve regional rivalries in the West division, (OU, UT, TAMU) add LSU, Missouri, Arky, MS, MS State? Then KY, Vandy, SC, AL, Auburn, FL, GA, TN in the East division? That makes sense geographically and more or less balances things competitively. Unfortunately the losers are the remaining teams in the Big 12 of 10 teams who lose their flagship members and are adrift and seeking some conference affiliation. 4 former members of the Big 12 will be in the SEC and one former member is in the PAC 12.


What it will eventually look like is the NFL. You will have 4-6 divisions, once other schools join, and you will have a playoff system similar to the NFL. They will break away from the NCAA all together and have a minor league football division. 12 game regular season and then the playoffs. Schools will cash in bigtime. Which is what it should be anyway. College football has always been a joke when it comes to determining a champion, and this is their way out.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

What's an NFL?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Same here Rose. I don't want college football to become minor anything. I don't much care for TU either. But I don't think SEC commish will put up with their nonsense.
I don't have an opinion as to ESPN potential role in any of this. I guess Big 12 commish does. 
One thing that does concern me is players skipping their senior year to get nil money.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> …*One thing that does concern me is players skipping their senior year to get nil money*.


Bet y’all would take back JFF for an aTm NIL season if he sued for all the affiliated reprobate products and services money he could’ve made—

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I meant skipping high school senior year. Sorry.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I meant skipping high school senior year. Sorry.


For those who have not seen this a local DFW QB committed to tOSU is considering skipping his senior year in high school to rake in the cash.








Top Texas HS quarterback Quinn Ewers could skip senior season for NIL money


Ewers, who attends the affluent powerhouse Southlake Carroll, has already committed to Ohio State.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> For those who have not seen this a local DFW QB committed to tOSU is considering skipping his senior year in high school to rake in the cash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sark and the sips will pull him eventually - so it could be the last pitcher show hit for the Tejans in the Big 12 with 10 and soon to be eight or less teams.

Think we all share Wayne's concern about the disruption of CFB - and the NBA's (what's an NBA, rose?) G League is a paradigm for relegating a major NCAA sport to second fiddle status. The NFL would never try something so blatantly unforgivable by its feeder system - unless they bought the whole of Division III (Mary Hardin Baylor, Wisconsin Whitewater et al) and used it as a parking lot for 5-$tar recruits.


----------



## kansasclipper (Mar 24, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Same here Rose. I don't want college football to become minor anything. I don't much care for TU either. But I don't think SEC commish will put up with their nonsense.
> I don't have an opinion as to ESPN potential role in any of this. I guess Big 12 commish does.
> One thing that does concern me is players skipping their senior year to get nil money.


You may not want it but its coming. The athletes want paid and the schools want out of the grips of the NCAA. More money to be had by all once the NCAA is history. Its coming!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

kansasclipper said:


> You may not want it but its coming. The athletes want paid and the schools want out of the grips of the NCAA. More money to be had by all once the NCAA is history. Its coming!!!


How will the elite players share wealth across the classes in their new nirvana? Remember, they were marching for rights and painting EQUALITY on their headgear's last year!

NIL and paid players surely will reap a future of huge dividends for the unathletic poor in and around our nation's progressive college towns?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

All I need to know from the swami, rose, is whether or not Wayne will have Yates force-fetched in time for aTm's Sept. 4 opener vs. the Golden Flashes of Saban (er, Kent) State - and whether he will benefit from Yates' NIL deal at Kyle Field? Here's some *research material* for swami's NIL and FF success prognostication.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> *research material*
> 
> MG


The late Dean Ellis was as rabid a BSU fan as you folks from the SEC,
only in a different manner.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The late Dean Ellis was as rabid a BSU fan as you folks from the SEC,
> only in a different manner.


I was afraid for a moment there, Marv, that you were going to cite Dean Wormer of the Faber College School of Ferrous Oxide and Wüstite Development.

Sounds like your Dean was a pretty good dog man.

MG


----------



## kansasclipper (Mar 24, 2015)

roseberry said:


> How will the elite players share wealth across the classes in their new nirvana? Remember, they were marching for rights and painting EQUALITY on their headgear's last year!
> 
> NIL and paid players surely will reap a future of huge dividends for the unathletic poor in and around our nation's progressive college towns?


I could care less what they do. Its hard for me to watch the kneeling and protesting in sports. Haven't turned on the protesting trans olympics this year.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Clipper, young people(including me when I was young) always remind me of these pictures of my dog........


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Players report for fall football practice in College Station today. Actual practice starts tomorrow.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Players report for fall football practice in College Station today. Actual practice starts tomorrow.


Face it, Wayne, aTm need all the work they can get, two-a-days, maybe three-a-days (maybe even Junction Boys to Men redux!) to get ready for the season opener vs. the mighty Golden Flashes of Saban, er, Kent State. Your coach knows the formula for a successful season. Go back to 2012 when Jimbo and the Criminoles as 'Cutty might say opened against the Racers (but not Racists!) of Murray State (69-3) followed by facing the big game Tigers of Savannah State (55-0).

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

At least I recognize the name of Kent State. We’re just following the Tide formula. We tried to schedule ND but you would have said they were too much of a cream puff.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Cream puffs is, as cream puffs does Wayne.
One team's challenge, is another team's cream puff Wayne.
A cream puff by any other name would smell as sweet Wayne.










BUT YEAH/\THAT SHOULDA BEEN TAMU!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We have a new flower child.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Cream puffs is, as cream puffs does Wayne.
> One team's challenge, is another team's cream puff Wayne.
> A cream puff by any other name would smell as sweet Wayne.
> 
> ...


So Notre Dame played Notre Dame and Notre Dame won/lost 31 - 14?

As a proud Golden Domer degree holding alum, I have no problem with that................as I have no doubt both the winning and losing Notre Dame improved in the rankings and strength of schedule.
If any one wants to litigate the hypocrisy, all the way to the Supreme Court I have no doubt that 
All would be good with my old classmate Amy Coney Barrett as well as "Touchdown Jesus."
12th man MVP awards.....regards


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Just a screenshot from a college's football website, editing too much.

2. Only been to South Bend twice, all I got out of it were rusty swap meet parts for "Ol' Blue the '52".

3. Now that you brought it up.......Miss Coney........details, pre Barret? 👍 👎 

1.









2.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> 3. Now that you brought it up.......Miss Coney........details, pre Barret? 👍 👎
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coney Barrett = x2

Studebaker - the poor man's new car - in my day! My HS coach had one!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> We have a new flower child.


Hold on Wayne, is rose a new flower child on account of his TAMU haiku to cream puffs?

As for Marv's new Studebaker fresh off the South Bend assembly line, I have it on good authority it wasn't a Lark, or a Commander, or even (letting the Fightin' Arsh alum who's joined the CFB conversation know of Marv's era) a Studebaker Rockne. No, none of those, but the Studebaker M29C Water Weasel. A vessel that Our Marv




















would go on to use to great renown as a FT judge whose calling card was out-to-sea blinds at trials along the Pacific Coast (and heroically running the risk of torpedo attack from Japanese mini-subs in the area. And if you believe that one, that's SC Justice Pre-Barrett Coney is in the bow above getting ready for a water skiing benefit at Lourdes to raise money for the Gerry Faust Society of Mensa Coaches).

By the way, Marv, how come you used your "X2" on Coney Barrett instead of expressing interest in the new Secretary of Transportation who's another ND grad (not that there's anything wrong with that...). I mean with this huge infrastructure spending plan, macadam roadways could be a thing again, and you soon could be on the way to becoming a macadam mogul or macadam eminence grise - wouldn't be surprised to learn you got some kind of mineral rights claim on every macadam borry or borrow pit in a 47-state area.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Hold on Wayne, is rose a new flower child on account of his TAMU haiku to cream puffs?
> 
> As for Marv's new Studebaker fresh off the South Bend assembly line, I have it on good authority it wasn't a Lark, or a Commander, or even (letting the Fightin' Arsh alum who's joined the CFB conversation know of Marv's era) a Studebaker Rockne. No, none of those, but the Studebaker M29C Water Weasel. A vessel that Our Marv
> 
> ...


In order:
A Lark was what my coach owned until he destroyed a Whitetail with it. 
Dr Dean Parker when informed the club was short of birds started with a out to sea blind @Lake Terrell. Only 6 were planted!
Turning an alternate lifestyle into a lifelong gig. 
First done by a French engineer from the birthplace of Limousin cattle.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ol' Blue is not a car Marv but a "highly optioned R6 version" of the half ton lineup. "Highly optioned" giving her things like lighted turn signals, rear view mirror, planetary overdrive and the 102hp flat head vs the standard 85 in the common R5 model. I count my life's greatest accomplishment as to have remained poor. With my gifts of intellect and ability it has often been a struggle, but projecting my station will never be a problem as long as I've got a flathead Studebaker!

MG, great pics and commentary on the Weasel. And so few know about that high style coupe, the "Rockney". Don't you think they'd have a "Saban" coupe today if they coulda been "bailed out" in '64?(coulda built a Kelly......but.....)

Oh yeah, let me add......if I grew up in South Dakota, I wouldn't use terms like "cattle" and "alternate lifestyle" in the same paragraph.....(we Alabamans don't)​


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

This coming Monday will be two months until...


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Not football but I watched a lot of the Olympic Games. There were only two disses of the USA that I noticed. Yet there were many proud moments that demonstrated respect. Two that stood out to me was the woman wrestler and the women’s water polo team. There were many others too. Good job USA team.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Coach Bowden, legendary inspirational leader.......Rest in peace.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

X2 for Bobby.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Ol' Blue is not a car Marv but a "highly optioned R6 version" of the half ton lineup. "Highly optioned" giving her things like lighted turn signals, rear view mirror, planetary overdrive and the 102hp flat head vs the standard 85 in the common R5 model. I count my life's greatest accomplishment as to have remained poor. With my gifts of intellect and ability it has often been a struggle, but projecting my station will never be a problem as long as I've got a flathead Studebaker!
> 
> MG, great pics and commentary on the Weasel. And so few know about that high style coupe, the "Rockney". Don't you think they'd have a "Saban" coupe today if they coulda been "bailed out" in '64?(coulda built a Kelly......but.....)
> 
> Oh yeah, let me add......if I grew up in South Dakota, I wouldn't use terms like "cattle" and "alternate lifestyle" in the same paragraph.....(we Alabamans don't)​


Been watching a lot of rodeo recently. Do they have that in AL? mutton busting?

In my youth we were traditionalists, had never heard of any other lifestyle until I went into the service?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Just as a matter of interest, I attended one of the only schools, maybe the only one, that has a perfect record against ND. The game was about 100 years ago. What the sport was I just don't recall . . ..tiddlewinks or something like that. Do or die for Old Siwash!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Been watching a lot of rodeo recently. Do they have that in AL? mutton busting?


Of course we did, Brahma bustin’ - we just had to dip - snuff and geography - down into the Fla. Panhandle to practice at it. Like me gettin’ along this l’il dogie some years ago.












Eric Johnson said:


> Just as a matter of interest, I attended one of the only schools, maybe the only one, that has a perfect record against ND. The game was about 100 years ago. What the sport was I just don't recall . . ..tiddlewinks or something like that. Do or die for Old Siwash!


Don’t be modest, Eric, you know that Siwash U. game had a huge influential impact on the naming of your favorite breed. Y’all had the star three-way fullback Charlie “Tank” Tolar [sic] - offense, defense, and cheerleader’s lingerie model - before the Canadiens came along and made the Little River Dog “tollers” instead of Tolars. You and Siwash never got proper credit on the naming after that etymological hijacking…

MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Then there is Jay Berwanger. His practice sweatshirt got me in a heap of trouble one day. The ratty old thing was covered in cobwebs and dust in a display case and I made a comment to that effect in the hall within hearing of Coach Dalzell, Berwanger's coach. Turns out Berwanger won the first Downtown Athletic Club trophy and was the first player ever drafted by the NFL. Little old me didn't know such a thing . . .until then. Now I've never forgot.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Of course we did, Brahma bustin’ - we just had to dip - snuff and geography - down into the Fla. Panhandle to practice at it. Like me gettin’ along this l’il dogie some years ago.
> 
> View attachment 87087
> 
> MG


I would have expected you to be one of those brave souls that jumps in front of the bull after the cowboy hits the dirt!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Just checked that countdown clock on page 9 Wayne, 15 days, 9 hours, 29 minutes!!!!!!!

Coming fast now!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Who do you root for? I’m searching for an AL team that plays in August.
I agree it is coming fast. Faster for some.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I just don't get this nil stuff. Some of our players are being paid to do and interview with Billy Liucci, TexAgs.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Do you think Reveille (pronouns: she/her/hers/Here!) gets an NIL deal with maybe Dogtra (or Dogtr-aTm) or maybe Eukanuba (or Eukanub-aTm), Wayne? Your old QB Edd with two Ds and two Ts Hargett is probably wondering if he can get paid by the syllable to reflect on the halcyon 60s.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Am I the only one completely disconnected from this CFB season?? All I have time for is work & bow hunting.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Am I the only one completely disconnected from this CFB season?? All I have time for is work & bow hunting.


Probably not but the only one so afflicted who posts on your thread. 😉 Nice to hear from you! Hope you are well.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Am I the only one completely disconnected from this CFB season?? All I have time for is work & bow hunting.


And just when the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC steps back into the sh--, er, sinfamy, Jacob. All us gumps be extra sorry to hear you're preoccupied with more important matters as CFB gets, er, Rollin'. But hey, y'all did hire Kim Mulkey away from Ethics Coach and Clinton Prosecutor Judge Starr out there at Baylor, and I'm sure you and Art Briles had a significant hand in that development!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Probably not but the only one so afflicted who posts on your thread. 😉 Nice to hear from you! Hope you are well.


LOL. I am waiting outside the badging office this morning & figured I could check in.

Thank you!! I’m okay I suppose. Just busy as a bee. How are you? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> And just when the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC steps back into the sh--, er, sinfamy, Jacob. All us gumps be extra sorry to hear you're preoccupied with more important matters as CFB gets, er, Rollin'. But hey, y'all did hire Kim Mulkey away from Ethics Coach and Clinton Prosecutor Judge Starr out there at Baylor, and I'm sure you and Art Briles had a significant hand in that development!
> 
> MG


Nicely played. It’s honestly just the fact that I don’t have much time for anything other than work & bow hunting/getting ready for the season. I haven’t went fishing this year or even had a crab/shrimp boil. Life is kinda hectic right now.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Nicely played. It’s honestly just the fact that I don’t have much time for anything other than work & bow hunting/getting ready for the season. I haven’t went fishing this year or even had a crab/shrimp boil. Life is kinda hectic right now.


The life of a married man is multi-tasking!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> The life of a married man is multi-tasking!


So true with that one. Soooo true.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Doggone it, Jacob - rose and I have cogitated over this, and only one solution to the domesticity dodge rears its lively head: Le Smiles returning to Red Stick as your career and relationship advisor. Wearing an ankle bracelet. And sensor-activated cuffs should his hands go in the wrong places while performing "community service."

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> So true with that one. Soooo true.


Jacob, being a gentlman and a newly wed, please, just keep us older guys guessing about all those "tasks" you are able to juggle at one time, or two..... or eight! 

And remember, a little Tigah smack talk takes only a minute or two!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

College gameday crew was in the house today!!!

Jena Lada and those leather pants though......jeeepers!!!!

It pays to be a winner Gents!!!!

Best is the Standard!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jgsanders said:


> It pays to be a winner Gents!!!!
> 
> Best is the Standard!!


I'm just glad it's finally legal!

To pay......not wear leather pants.......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> Jacob, being a gentlman and a newly wed, please, just keep us older guys guessing about all those "tasks" you are able to juggle at one time, or two..... or eight!
> 
> And remember, a little Tigah smack talk takes only a minute or two!


LOL. I have not said I’m very good @ juggling everything. My wife reminds me of that all the time. 

I’m not sure there’s anything to talk about with LSU. Last year was worse than the record & there are a lot of questions that must be answered. I will take the wait & see approach this year.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. I have not said I’m very good @ juggling everything. My wife reminds me of that all the time.
> 
> I’m not sure there’s anything to talk about with LSU. Last year was worse than the record & there are a lot of questions that must be answered. I will take the wait & see approach this year.


Finally the true reason why young Jacob hasn't been posting much on what used to be his favorite thread


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I predict AL win against Miami. I haven't researched Miami much. Any thoughts Rose?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, my thoughts.......Go Clemso......beat the Dawgs.....but not barely!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Yes, my thoughts.......Go Clemso......beat the Dawgs.....but not barely!


Two potential motivational roadblocks with them openers, rose--the U B wantin' to win it for recuperatin' Rev. Richt and the Dawgs B givin' it their all for sick leave kamikaze Co*r*ch Cochran. Of course, aTm's up against fire in the belly of an underdog, too, 'cause the Kent State Golden Flashes B flashin' their "Aight?" shoulder patches to shock the CFB world givin' it up for the revered former Sir (now Saint) Saban of Kent.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well MG......there is motivational fire all around. But, mine is to see one of these two great/potentially great teams(Clemso or Georgia) beaten down into an unrecoverable funk.....day one! I want to see one of these team's heart jerked out and left barely beating by the other.

A close game early between these two and they both could ge great by December/January.........though usually an SEC homer.......GO CLEMSO finish the Dawgs now!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A close game LSU vs UCLA? An early test for what's going on in Baton Rouge?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin, Did this guy play for David Shaw? Could be fake news but........










Not uncommon for Bama QB though........









Greg McElroy Named ESPN Academic All-American of the Year - University of Alabama Athletics


Greg McElroy Named ESPN Academic All-American of the Year




rolltide.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Marvin, Did this guy play for David Shaw? Could be fake news but........
> 
> View attachment 87175
> 
> ...


How many Rhodes Scholars graduated from AL?
& their names?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

When did stanford, washington, ucla have a quaryerback as a rhodes scholar finalist.....and their names.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Not something I would be familiar with but:

Oregon State had a QB who did quite well named Terry Baker.
Now a patent attorney in Portland.


roseberry said:


> When did stanford, washington, ucla have a quaryerback as a rhodes scholar finalist.....and their names.


But this part of the thread is about AL. I see Broadway Joe hawking Medicare supplements


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> But this part of the thread is about AL. I see Broadway Joe hawking Medicare supplements


You bought 'em.......didn't you! Tom Selleck hook you up on a reverse too!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> You bought 'em.......didn't you! Tom Selleck hook you up on a reverse too!


Actually, I think it pathetic that they have to do that to supplement their income. 
Did Tom Selleck play at AL also?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> When did stanford, washington, ucla have a quaryerback as a rhodes scholar finalist.....and their names.


USC Pat Haden


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> USC Pat Haden


Doc, Exactly why i chose Stanford, UCLA and Washington. Pat Hayden was a childhood favorite! 

Marv is just always, always, always dumb talking us poor bumbling clodhoppers.......BUT......it's true, we aren't as educated around my slice of bama as the tech heavy SeaTac MSA.......but sadly it's close......and we got non Asian diversity too!

Which is north alabama........which is north washington?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Doc, Exactly why i chose Stanford, UCLA and Washington. Pat Hayden was a childhood favorite!
> 
> Marv is just always, always, always dumb talking us poor bumbling clodhoppers.......BUT......it's true, we aren't as educated around my slice of bama as the tech heavy SeaTac MSA.......but sadly it's close......and we got non Asian diversity too!
> 
> ...


Well it’s not like Sweet Home is some ignorant backwater place like Mississippi, Arkansas, or Louisiana…😉
I’ve got a few skins in the game with Alabama higher education in my spouse, a retired Professor at the cow college, and her two sons both graduates and gainfully employed with good jobs plus one daughter in law who attended Auburn before getting a PhD in molecular biology at the Golden Dome. There are several quality universities and the medical school at University of Alabama Birmingham is regularly a top 25 medical school.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Doc, see there Marvin 47th......or so?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Thanks Doc, see there Marvin 47th......or so?


John, education is what you make of it. I actually had an 
Auburn grad who did well but did have a little issue with 
his status as he felt his edumucational status was not 
appreciated! Apparently it is a rare thing in your country.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

"Not a Democracy!" - Nick Saban 









Nick Saban has sharp response to question about Jahleel Billingsley


Following the scrimmage, Saban was asked about the progress Billingsley has made and provided a sharp response to the question.




247sports.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> "Not a Democracy!" - Nick Saban
> 
> 
> 
> ...










men and







ight, then!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

That was a great response from Saban.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> That was a great response from Saban.


Saban said what he said Wayne........but I think the Billingsley kid is talented enough to play "PRACTICE" or not? But he aint no A.I. yet.........


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not in agreement if I understand your meaning Rose. No practice equals no play in my opinion. Think about it if all eleven starters only showed up on game day. 
On second thought maybe that's a good idea.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, I just love "we talkin' 'bout practice" so much that I posted it whether applicable or not!

Marvin, $475k was a bunch of money to sign in the '60's......but nothing like today's players' hundreds of millions. But he's still worth an estimated $25M. And if you read the article remember Marv, you may be cool, but you'll never be Broadway Joe telling a sideline reporter, "I just want to kiss you, I couldn't care less about the team's struggles", drunk on Sunday afternoon, cool!









Joe Namath's Net Worth: How "Broadway Joe" Raked in the Cash


Joe Namath is one of the most renowned quarterbacks in New York Jets history, having led his team to a remarkable upset victory in Super Bowl III against the Baltimore Colts, the only championship in franchise history. Broadway Joe was one of the great quarterbacks of his era, and he continues...




fanbuzz.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Wayne, I just love "we talkin' 'bout practice" so much that I posted it whether applicable or not!
> 
> Marvin, $475k was a bunch of money to sign in the '60's......but nothing like today's players' hundreds of millions. But he's still worth an estimated $25M. And if you read the article remember Marv, you may be cool, but you'll never be Broadway Joe telling a sideline reporter, "I just want to kiss you, I couldn't care less about the team's struggles", drunk on Sunday afternoon, cool!
> 
> ...


John, some choose to revel out of the limelight, but they still revel, that's .


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> John, some choose to revel out of the limelight, but they still revel, that's .


Marv’s CFB revelry was best encapsulated by that compelling cinema verity featuring pigskins, skins of all creeds and colors, and of course somebody getting skint over mineral rights— 









The Screen: 'John Goldfarb' Arrives:Miss MacLaine Stars in Disputed Film (Published 1965)


For shame, John Goldfarb. Dreadful.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Marv’s CFB revelry was best encapsulated by that compelling cinema verity featuring pigskins, skins of all creeds and colors, and of course somebody getting skint over mineral rights—
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dolly Parton - BLWIT


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Dolly Parton - BLWIT


Gimme a big ol' hug once, not too far from roseberry Towers, Marv - an embrace my adolescent cracker self never got over.

rose, I ain't makin' a clean breast of it, but this'll give you a clue as to how I was credited (least iota of credit) with helping promote her solo career after a break with Porter Wagoner:

Dollywood, *Ala.* B.C.

Next thing I know, Cher's comin' to the 'Patch as Mrs. Greg Allman with about a half-dozen lookalikes to keep the paparazzi off the trail. To get this back on the CFB track, weren't none of 'em Cher's cousin (and Marv's coaching avatar) Sark in drag that I can recall...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Now we know.........I always credited the super human manly charms of Spec Rose/Rhodes, no relation, as the reason for that tragic separation? Those were the days.......


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks to LSU for saving me time & money. The only school in the conference that has decided to go the Nazi Germany route & ask for papers (Vaccine card or negative COVID test result.) to enter the stadium for a game. No thanks. I can’t find where UCLA has went as Orwellian as LSU has. I refuse to participate in such an authoritative dystopia.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rose , Now that is funny.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Jimbo selected and announced starting QB, Haynes King. I think it was the best choice.
He played briefly last year but basically little SEC experience.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> He played briefly last year but basically little SEC experience.


Just like another team I know!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Doggone it, Jacob - rose and I have cogitated over this, and only one solution to the domesticity dodge rears its lively head: Le Smiles returning to Red Stick as your career and relationship advisor. Wearing an ankle bracelet. And sensor-activated cuffs should his hands go in the wrong places while performing "community service."
> 
> MG


I wonder how much myself. It comes across as a tad late, but, who knows what happened??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

mjh345 said:


> Finally the true reason why young Jacob hasn't been posting much on what used to be his favorite thread


That’s not really true. Life is just hectic & my interest in the game completely changed last year. I just don’t care like I once did.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That’s not really true. Life is just hectic & my interest in the game completely changed last year. I just don’t care like I once did.


Then why did you have time to make so many posts on the POTUS forum over the last year, yet your post count fell dramatically on this, your very own, thread?
Couldn't have anything to do with the fact LSU went from a dominant Natty winner to a mediocre boring disappointing team?

Fair weather fan regards


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I was around for the Krewe Of Curley. I don’t think you realize just how bad that was. The program was as bad as Lou Tepper’s defense.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

4 hours and 47 minutes.......go Huskers!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> 4 hours and 47 minutes.......go *T*uskers!


rose over the course of a long day afield, stream and garden, I kept trying to picture that "T" instead of an Haitch for inspiration. Didn't work and you know the outcome. Poor Scott Frost, formerly of *the national champion U of Central Florida *(now led by Goose Auto-Malfunction Zone), another goner in Lincoln (unless he succeeds in getting the Huskers into the Little 8 with that other newcomer BYU, where they might be marginally competitive...

Alas, any attendant enthusiasm for the phony season's opening kickoff - except for Burt Bulimia's triumphant return to the B1G - vanished immediately when Marv's other avatar, Chip Off the Old Credibility Block and No Tackle Kelly and his last-straw UCLA job - drew the gratingest, annoyingest, disturbingest, awfullest "voice" in human history in the announcer's booth. Yes, *Beth Moans* [sic], unadulterated ear-ache agony and most dismal steel Press-On nails meet blackboard aspect any CFB fan without a mute button ever endured. Just ugh for "anticipating" another year of her intrusive presence. Way back when, NBC gave us *this present* - ESPN would instantly qualify for the Nobel Peace prize if it did same in de-*Moans*-izing itself for this CFB season and in a utopian world, permanently.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> .......... drew the gratingest, annoyingest, disturbingest, awfullest "voice" in human history in the announcer's booth. Yes, *Beth Moans* [sic], unadulterated ear-ache agony and most dismal steel Press-On nails meet blackboard aspect
> 
> MG


If you get this "draw", then.....

1. Your favorite team is playng too early

2. Your favorite team is irrelevant 

Can't watch, won't watch, will never listen.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wondering if Scott Frost might be regretting abandoning UCF and it’s fertile recruiting grounds.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

EdA said:


> Wondering if Scott Frost might be regretting abandoning UCF and it’s fertile recruiting grounds.


Likewise.
I'm also wondering if Nebraska might be regretting Frank Solich


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree about Beth Moans. I think she used to be on Sports Center. She is awful and very hard to take. Someone made a mistake in putting her on the air.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Wondering if Scott Frost might be regretting abandoning UCF and it’s fertile recruiting grounds.


I hope for patience from Frost and Nebraska........I miss a strong Nebraska.......
I think he can do it!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

roseberry said:


> I hope for patience from Frost and Nebraska........I miss a strong Nebraska.......
> I think he can do it!


 No way in hell should Nebraska even think about bailing on Frost.
Frost has the power, andh can get it done the administration needs to give him a wide berth and free reign, and pray like hell thatr I imagine will stay loyal and give his all to restore his alma mater to respectability first then possible become a powerhouse again
Nebraska is no longer a plum position, and needs to pray Frost can turn the program around


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I hope for patience from Frost and Nebraska........I miss a strong Nebraska.......
> I think he can do it!


Knowledge lost their identity when they abandoned their historical rival OU and recruiting access to Texas. The same thing happened to Arkansas and Colorado. It could also happen to Texas but the revival of their historic instate rivalry with TAMU will help them forge a new identity in the SEC but are they up to the higher level of competition? Too bad the CF visionaries didn’t recognize the potential of a Big 8 and SWC merger, now that would have been an interesting super conference with regional appeal.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

SEC would gladly return MO and Sooey to SWC/Big 8 and probably throw in Vandy for academic eye candy.

Hell, they might even send them on "Back!"...back where you belong, that is



EdA said:


> Knowledge lost their identity when they abandoned their historical rival OU and recruiting access to Texas. The same thing happened to Arkansas and Colorado. It could also happen to Texas but the revival of their historic instate rivalry with TAMU will help them forge a new identity in the SEC but are they up to the higher level of competition? Too bad the CF visionaries didn’t recognize the potential of a Big 8 and SWC merger, now that would have been an interesting super conference with regional appeal.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow........three great posts. Too much wisdom to unravel.......but......

Mjh, agree 100%.....fingers crossed. But in duck hunting on the Platte I have noted the fans I'm hanging with seem to be in a bit of a hurry.

Doc, as noted, those rivalries enhanced recognition and access across broader geography with young people but I never thought it vital......until now. Thumbs up on the Southwest Big 8 combo......(they both still exist in my college football mind).

Mg, don't forget Missouri won the East in 13 and 14......Arkansas in 06.(and didn't those Razorbacks beat Ol Miss in a miracle one year for the Tide to get back in it?).....dont give them back yet!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

And one more thing.......praying for Jacob and his family.......hope he can report in soon!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> SEC would gladly return MO and Sooey to SWC/Big 8 and probably throw in Vandy for academic eye candy.
> 
> Hell, they might even send them on "Back!"...back where you belong, that is


The presence of Rice would negate the necessity of academic eye candy and wouldn’t the Bible Belt like the triumvirate of Baylor, TCU, and SMU


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

mjh345 said:


> No way in hell should Nebraska even think about bailing on Frost.
> Frost has the power, andh can get it done the administration needs to give him a wide berth and free reign (rein), and pray like hell thatr I imagine will stay loyal and give his all to restore his alma mater to respectability first then possible become a powerhouse again
> Nebraska is no longer a plum position, and needs to pray Frost can turn the program around


I'm no FB expert but from the examples of folks who were given time to build a program in the BB world like
Wooden & Kryzewski who did not set the world on fire in their early reigns of excellence. Bill Russell did well
coaching with the built in Celtic culture, when he coached the Sonics he only added class to a franchise that
had none.

NE has the facilities & a tradition which was diminished under AD Osborne, it just needs to be restored. Solich
& Pelini were not household names in the NE FB world, Scott Frost is!

Anyone here ever been to Lincoln, NE?

Good Ore makes good operators, just like good dogs make good dog trainers. I'm sure Frost will figure out
he needs to recruit better.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> I'm no FB expert but from the examples of folks who were given time to build a program in the BB world like
> Wooden & Kryzewski who did not set the world on fire in their early reigns of excellence. Bill Russell did well
> coaching with the built in Celtic culture, when he coached the Sonics he only added class to a franchise that
> had none.
> ...


Marv, you were an amalgam of Einstein, Stephen Hawking, Marv Levy, Larry the Cable Guy and a soupçon of Cecil Rhodes on that empirical CFB empire building premise. 66.7 carat gold reply.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> 66.7 carat gold reply.
> 
> MG


It's a Saturday Afternoon @Offutt AFB, Home of Headquarters SAC. I'm bored so I decide to hitchhike to Lincoln to watch
K-State take on the Huskers in BB. K-State with Barrett, Hitch, Head, Stone & Iverson are nationally ranked in the top 10, 
Iverson is a local boy from SD. NE has the coach's son who is a gunner, K-state gets away with tapping him on the forearm 
most of the time when he's shooting & avoids the upset. As an airman I can only afford a seat in the GA section so have my 
choice of seats. K-State avoids the upset & I hitchhike home to the base. Home by midnite. 70 years ago! The roads were
not to today's standards, but the people of NE were certainly above today's standards.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> From when I got off the Greyhound bus in College Station in 1958 there have been a ton of changes in TAMU. 99% of which are good. But TAMU defined the rest of my life. I am tremendously proud of having graduated from there.
> I hope your friend gets the opportunity to go to TAMU.


Wayne and Doc,
Here is a pic of our friends son, JT Spitzmiller, in Afghanistan raising the American flag after the recent attack in Kabul. 









He was one marine away from making it 14. He had 1 marine between him and the suicide bomber. Took shrapnel to the neck and legs. Very thankful to be alive. He is now safe in Kuwait. His family and friends were gathered in the family home awaiting news after the attack. Very scary and surreal times. 

Please note nothing political was said here. Just an update on the marine I spoke of hoping to attend TAMU after service earlier in this thread. 

Thoughts also with the folks effected by Ida. 
Makes the games less important this weekend, but also a nice distraction. Good luck to all teams! 

JG.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I am very glad your friend is safe and hopefully will have a speedy recovery. Maybe they will carry the Aggie game at his station in Kuwait. It is going to be something. A crowd of over 100,000 all decked out in red, white and blue.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> And one more thing.......praying for Jacob and his family.......hope he can report in soon!


Thank you. We made it safely. It was interesting Sunday night, but thank God I only have minor roof damage. Hopefully the power returns sooner than later, but it’s hard to believe how bad certain areas were hit.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Regents considering an extension and raise for Jimbo. He is currently fifth on the coaches salaries. Saban is in the lead. Then O, Dabo and Harbaugh. Saban is at 9.1 million and the others are in the 8+ MI per year.
Guess everyone below Saban better start renegotiating except Harbaugh who will be lucky to keep his job.
TexAgs thinks it will be approved tomorrow at an average of 9 mil for ten years.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne, Saban's salary is whatever he says it should be - it's all in the bookkeeping and it's by his book (co-kept by his agent, Jimmy Sexton). Conservative estimate is $11M. (Of course, then you could say Hairball is overpaid if he's valued at 1/11th of Saban's take.) Dabo needs to have a high salary at Clemps to align with his big buyout number should he make the inevitable jump back to 'Bama in 2029 - or sooner (though with a lot of 'Bama's fanbase referring to him these days as "Coach Karen," his hearing "Mama calling," as Bear used to say, may never come).

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Junior Coffey - RIP. 
Husky RB under Jim Owens
Left TX as SWAC was not integrated at that time. 1961
Rose Bowl Winner under Jim Owens
NFL Champ with the Vince Lombardi Packers
Also played for Giants & Falcons
Horse trainer @ Longacres - ranked 5th all time
Heart Failure - 79 YO


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Who is rooting for GA this Saturday?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, anyone rooting for Miami this Saturday?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ok, anyone rooting for Miami this Saturday?


The George Mira's, Sr. and Jr. 

Marv, nice eulogy for Junior Coffey. I remember him and his near-homonym, Lee Roy Caffey, both were with GB, Caffey a linebacker, Coffey not getting a lot of playing time in the backfield, especially after the Packers jettisoned Jim Taylor and Paul Hornung in the expansion draft, and loaded up on RBs that year with Donnie Anderson and Jim Grabowski. Coffey played on some truly horrendous ATL FalCON teams. Had more staying power and distinction down the line in the backstretch and thanks for calling attention to him (and *his candor*) in later life. 

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, in the Georgia v Clemso game i am rooting for a 35 point victory.......I could not care less which gets it.

Miami's leadership at qb, King, has infinitely greater experience than Alabama's starter, Young.(unless counting money becomes a factor) King is the type of dual threat player the Tide has historically had trouble with too. 
I am rooting for Alabama, but as a 17 point favorite I don't think I would bet the cover. Scooter's, a biker bar on the east side of the 'boro that sits on the Dry Creek swamp¹(unreal catfish and great opprtunity to get an ass whoopin') is featuring a $5 cover and free draft with each Bama touchdown. So obviously I am not the only one thinking 7 touchdowns is unlikely?

¹MG, Dry Creek is the site of my first "flooded timber" AND "European driven shooting" experiences. As a teen we would wade in mornings and call them through the oaks sans decoys. In the afternoons we would drop "beaters"(our beaters carried scatter guns but lost the straw draw) on the highway and circle around and stand on the raised railroad tracks to gun. Mallards, Black Duck, Woodies.......boxcar loads! Check it on google earth! Lol


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Go Vols......tonight!

Edit to say RIP to the great Keith McCants!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Go Minneeesoda tonight


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> (and *his candor*)
> 
> MG


Thanks! I can always count on you to fill in the blank spaces


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Thanks! I can always count on you to fill in the blank spaces


Of course you know it ain't always blank spaces sporting-wise from the Pacific Northwest, Marv, comes close sometimes sure, but then a surpassing event comes along and makes everything that follows on y'all's fall calendar anticlimactic. ¹ Back to Emerald Downs we go - and I have to register my nonplussed gust of wind that none of 'em, the field trial entries listed below, was named Queenie or Lilibet or QE III+XXXIII (inches in length): 









ESPN Delights the Masses by Showing Corgi Races - Nerdist


ESPN recently made some very confused viewers very happy when instead of major sporting events it randomly re-aired actual Corgi races.




nerdist.com





MG

¹rose, this could become the canine aesthete's Olympiad up and down Sand Mountain


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Corgi's are delightful pets, ours was named Wimpy. She came at a time when we 
were in transit so we did not get full enjoyment. Very well bred, a gift from one of 
our kennel customers. 

We have not seen the corgi races but do plan to in person.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Great game for Vtech and Fuente last night against NC and Mack Brown!

Dove season is opening for everyone else today, i will miss seeing the Roll Tide opener. 7 invites, 3 states, 3 days......choices, choices, choices. Makes me wish i could still see! But RTR anyway!

Gotta post the greatest play, the most embarrassing play, the smacking the swag outta the swaggiest play, the I'll spot you ten yardsiest play, the you mave have a (little d) dynasty but you ain't The Dynasty play in college football history for any of you Hurricanes out there!¹







¹it didn't even count......


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally, football Saturday!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> Finally, football Saturday!


Tim, you know Saban didn’t schedule y’all’s game against the boat rower on a Thursday night for nothing. Sad to say, looks like we won’t be able to bail ‘Cutty out of Fansville jail in time for him to witness the Criminole parole from submediocrity vs. the Irish - unless Our jg can auction off lap dances with Beth Moans and former U president Donna Shalala to raise some ACC surety…

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim.......I like the back if the "Buckeye" headgear last night!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Going to the lease to cut up some of the big oaks that fell from the hurricane & set the **** traps. I will make it back for the game. Interesting opening weekend. Best of luck to your team(s).


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> Tim.......I like the back if the "Buckeye" headgear last night!


Much better than last year.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don’t think Miami has much of a team. Or is AL just great.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Alabama looks like their usual self ...John and MG aren't you guys getting bored yet?! Lol


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I don’t think Miami has much of a team. Or is AL just great.


Unfortunately, I think it's the latter


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Just another great Alabama team with new faces


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> Alabama looks like their usual self ...John and MG aren't you guys getting bored yet?! Lol


Tim, not when the transfer portal’s sending Saban TOSU 3rd string WRs turned Tide housecall makers—

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

And of course Tim, gumps that rose and I be, we had to live for the moment when Bear’s great grandson threw and completed his first pass as a ‘Bama QB to move the chains and took a roughing the passer penalty with a big grin that looked awfully familiar even from the inside of a helmet that wasn’t a leatherhead like great-granddad wore—

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Just got birds cleaned.......I guess at 7 to zipp at half I aint getting a 35 point margin.......


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know what to make of georgia clemso......but i think it was great defense and and old school game!👍

Congrats to Coach Kelley and UCLA. Like the qb and #24.

Locksley, Taulia and Maryland got a big one too.

Tide lost a great linebacker.......not again......


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of surprises in the top 25. Will be interesting to see the changes. Aggies covered the spread but lots to clean up. Jimbo said we're coming out slinging but sure need to stop the interceptions.


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

How about the Georgia defense though 👀


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow 220 left and this Mckenzie Milton thing going on is amazing!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, had the 'Noles prevailed, I would say Mckenzie Milton instant sentimental Heisman frontrunner - instead we got a sentimental Heisman "rear-runner" with *"a little dog left in him" playin' Beamer Ball Jr.* - and since it's South C'lina, that little dog left in him gotta be a tribute to the official state dog, yup, none other than the Boykin spaniel--










MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

The Spirit of Auburn football: Return of 'War Eagle' also brings one bird's bittersweet last flight


Auburn football's grand tradition was on hold in 2020. Now the "War Eagle" flights are back. One veteran bald eagle is preparing for final flights.



tinyurl.com





Practicing for a game day tradition like no other.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob.......its 5:13:48pm cst........stopwatch starting.......over under for disappearance is 24 minutes.......post to follow is......

Woke.....Trump.....CRT


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Monday Night Football, Mississippi vs Louisville, who you got?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Corral looked SHARP on drive #1 Doc......give me the Ol' Miss whatevers!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

It's double targeting! No doubt about it!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Clemps got their butts kicked Saturday on the football field.

I got mine kicked today in the dove field. Didn’t fly great at all. When they did, they avoided my hay bale like the plague. Oh well, still a great Labor Day weekend!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Is maturity the only thing that was missing from Lane Kiffin’s resume?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Practicing for a game day tradition like no other.












Doggone, Eric - thought for sure you were alluding to the inaugural Red Tails Classic in Montgomery, The Boeing Red Tails Classic, that is - alas, Fort Valley State 30, Home of the Tuskegee Airmen ('Skegee) 0.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Yup, everything Our Jacob postulated - and an Ogre/Coach Yaw-yaw Foobaw/Rosy Finch Boyz LLC threat to boot - but let's be real, a bedraggled, discombobulated 'Who ain't good for College Foo-baw, ain't good a'tall.









Since a National Title, Some Very Difficult Days at L.S.U.


Louisiana State, which won the College Football Playoff in the 2019 season, followed a 5-5 season by dropping its 2021 opener to U.C.L.A. after evacuating because of Hurricane Ida.




www.nytimes.com





MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

College football's targeting problem continues to be a very big problem


Something needs to change here.




ftw.usatoday.com


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

montgomeryadvertiser


This full replica of our printed product provides you the newspaper as you know and love it from the convenience of the web.




tinyurl.com





A UBURN — The bird drools over Auburn’s dazzling tradition as much the humans do. h On the last Wednesday morning of August, Spirit is awakened in her Southeastern Raptor Center enclosure at 8 a.m. by Amanda Sweeney. The bald eagle flies to meet her handler at the door, initiating the day’s training session. If she doesn’t want to get up, there’s nothing Sweeney can do to force her. But Spirit has never once declined. She has her daily weight taken, like a wrestler preparing for competition, then is placed in her crate for the familiar ride to Jordan-Hare Stadium. h Spirit has been following a version of this routine every weekday from July through November for the last 19 years — at least 2,200 practice flights over Jordan-Hare Stadium — but she still starts drooling every time she sees the field.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I am no rookie to college football pageantry beginning as a kid in Fort Worth Texas never missing a TCU home game and college football awareness began with the Frogs and Jim Swink, a star running back. My father was a UT alum and we attended home games in Austin and as a wide eyed 9 year old I entered the Texas locker room thanks to my father and my fondness for Charlie Brewer the starting QB in ‘53 and ‘54. In high school my buddy and I drove to Austin when Texas was number 1 in the polls to see the Arkansas game which UT lost 6-0. For my 14th birthday we traveled by train for the inaugural Bluebonnet Bowl December 19, 1959. TCU versus Clemson and their star lineman Lou Cordeleone. We rode the train to Houston and sat across the isle from some of the prettiest girls in Texas including future 1961 Miss Texas Linda Loftis. We stayed at the Shamrock Hilton Hotel where the Clemson team stayed and we got on an elevator with some Clemson players and they were the largest people I had ever seen. I’ve been to Texas x OU, and Texas versus everyone they played for several years. As a student at TAMU in the late 60s I enjoyed all the pageantry associated with those home games. In 2003 I attended my first SEC game, Auburn vs Alabama in Auburn with my future spouse who was a professor at the college of veterinary medicine. We had 4th row seats very near the handler and that eagle flight exceeded any college football game pageantry I have ever experienced. Sorry for the old timers syndrome lengthy post but perspective of the past was needed for the narrative.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the post. I never tire of stories of the past as they show 
just how different things were in those early days. I have never been 
to a big school FB game!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

montgomeryadvertiser


This full replica of our printed product provides you the newspaper as you know and love it from the convenience of the web.




tinyurl.com





I've now included the 2 full page story. Don't know what happened.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Loved the stories about the boogs' eagles.....it's cool to see, especially in person! Great stories Doc, I want to go to a game on a train now.

Rest in peace to THE GREAT college football player Sam Cunningham! Another legend gone.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Loved the stories about the boogs' eagles.....it's cool to see, especially in person! Great stories Doc, I want to go to a game on a train now.
> 
> Rest in peace to THE GREAT college football player Sam Cunningham! Another legend gone.


The Shriners were on the train coming home from Houston Sunday morning, they were having a good time, their beverage of choice according to my mother was scotch and milk at 8 AM. As an adult that is Bloody Mary time for me.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Likewise on a morning mater juice! But you were probably on the train with Coy coming home!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Perfect, brilliant!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Rest in peace to THE GREAT college football player Sam Cunningham! Another legend gone.


I was there, on the 50 yard line, THAT night, rose. Sold my allotment of programs, made five bucks (a dime went into my pocket with each sale) and then claimed a cherished SRO spot at midfield - only to watch the most demoralizing sporting spectacle of my entire 14-year-old life. Just like Bear planned it😉. And then, almost 50 years ago to the day, good ol' DKR (as our buddy Bon called Darrell K. Royal) and Emory Bellard lent Paul W. Bryant a little pigskin legerdemain and






That was also the night I got my first concussion, stoning a kickoff returner for the Phillips High Red Raiders helmet to helmet inside the 15 yard line at "Fair Park Field" (a pretty good place for a collision, since it was actually the infield for Birmingham International Raceway). When I heard the 'Bama score that night and the ground game contribution of the Italian Stallion, Johnny Musso, I thought I'd died and gone to...Dreamland.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Terry Brennan, a Notre Dame Football Coach at 25, Dies at 93


One of Frank Leahy’s Lads as a player on national championship teams, he succeeded his mentor but was fired at 30.




www.nytimes.com





And here we have the template for old friend Bill Battle, hired as "Fourteenessee's"† (Tennessee) head coach at the ripe old age of 28 years - but a failure at 38 after never beating Bear and 'Bama despite winning against everybody else about 85% of the time. Hard to believe (except for *mjh345* maybe) that Terry Brennan as Fightin' Arsh head coach faced 10X the pressure Battle was under *at age 25* -

MG

† Straight losses to the Tide and counting


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Dang MG......no wonder we all love the game so much. Now I'm riding a train to a game AND selling programs! 

But I will, at this stage pass on "trading paint" of the headgear variety and leave it to Bobby and Donnie! Great story, and #22 is to this day, imo, greater in stature and lore than even Derrick Henry!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Might be forced to bring back the 'bone vs. Mercer today, rose - bringing back photos herein of the young Sela Ward and my gal Peppermint Patti sure gets the sugar maple sap flowing..."Bingo, that was a goody!"


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

How much better could it get, Ohio State losing at home to the much maligned and disregarded PAC 12


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Miracle at Mile High.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow.....looks like a SWC mismatch at 33 - 7 late 3rd.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Them Hogs'll run over a man's ass!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

EdA said:


> How much better could it get, Ohio State losing at home to the much maligned and disregarded PAC 12


It did get better as arrogant over rated Texas got mauled by former SWC rival Arkansas 😊 Welcome to the SEC tea sippers 😉


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> How much better could it get, Ohio State losing at home to the much maligned and disregarded PAC 12


And the *Pac-12*'s new superiority complex is sure grow after USC accomplished a great CFB distinction despite getting drubbed by (Our Marv's label for them) The Trees 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436884998003560450
rose, right on - them Sooeys will run over a man's arse then come back and roto-till it into composted corpuscles - 

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> It did get better as arrogant over rated Texas got mauled by former SWC rival Arkansas 😊 Welcome to the SEC tea sippers 😉


There's nothing like a football day when the scores just keep rolling in the way you wish them to!

MG, i haven't seen the entire documentary film yet but looking forward to it! How i miss the "tear away"! That game makes 0 - 2 Kstate look GOOD!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Unless you wanted brain damage or to laugh @ the state of LSU football, there was no reason to watch the “game” yesterday. Believe me when I tell you that this is a return to, “The Krewe Of Curley” days. Unless Myles Brennan returns in a month or so as the 2nd coming of Dan Marino & can somehow play defense, 0-8 in conference is well within reach.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob do you think Ed stole the playbook during the labor day weekend?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Negative. He did have an altercation down in Fourchon though. Nothing screams maturity from a HC like going to a person’s fishing camp with your son & trying to provoke a fight just because they said something about you better win the rest of the games. Yes. That was recorded by a cell phone and sent to the administration @ LSU. After the nonsense with the UCLA fan dad before the game, getting run out of that stadium during it, & then having that the same weekend, he’s certainly on the right track. Rumor is his boss doesn’t care much for him as is. How you make LSU look foolish in this day & time is beyond me, but he succeeded.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Is it goodbye Clay Helton......or hello new Alabama football analyst Clay Helton?

USC head coach.......Bill Obrien?.......Who's it gonna be.........top 10 job in football?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jimbo may be the favorite - sorry, Wayne - another game or two like he's opened the season with, and Aggies might gladly pay interest on the buyout from his new contract, or even raise it to fold their hand. (Probably not before he gets a chance to show his stuff vs. Sark and the 'sips, if *he* lasts that long.)

Speaking of sad starts by storied coaches, Matt Campbell might want to look at Grinnell College (Go Flying Squirrels!) for his landing spot and Row the Garbage Scow Fleck at Minnesota has the hype souring from results, too.

New USC coach prediction: Lyle Allen "Butch" (formerly Botch, but now "Resurrected by Saban") Jones. New 'Bama analyst slash intern: rose's already made that call.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Check that, rose - I've consulted with Our Jacob during an adrenaline break from the hoot owl shift on the rig and he's already begun a leveraged buyout of the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC for the sole purpose of reinstating Ed "Student Body Laughed" Orgeron into the job that was always his to lose, head coach at USC. Thanks to Our Jacob's fiduciary savvy (and largesse!), he will henceforth occupy the YawYawFoobaw Chair of USC's Undoing of Sporting Defenestration†.

† Cit. Kiffin, Lane "Joey Freshwater," Sarkisian, Steve "Cher's Offensive Cousin," Robinson, John "Where Have I Gone - and How Did I Get There"

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I think you are off on the wrong track about Jimbo. Last year we opened flat and got manhandled in next game. Then had a really good run.
But losing starting qb was a bad blow. Jimbo can coach up a qb. Look what he did with last qb. I am still concerned about O line. I still think 10-2 season


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

A re-call of O or Kiffin? C'mon MG......as long as they leave my choice for future coach alone it matters not........but Swami sees Kristobol in the crystal ball.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don’t understand much of what is written here.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I don’t understand much of what is written here.


Wayne, I think fact that you don’t understand the secret society chat between AL homers MG and Rose is a good thing. Some, but not all makes sense. They are tracing USC football back to the John Robinson era, invoking names of past coaches (Ed or O current LSU coach Orgeron), Kiffin (Monte’s son head coach of Oakland Raiders, TN, USC, Florida Atlantic, and Ole Miss), Sark, you know that one…much like our rivals in Austin USC is unsuccessfully seeking it’s old identity. Surprisingly no one has suggested that the last coach to win a Natl Championship at LSU be reinstated in Baton Rouge or take the reins at USC.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

If you're talking about the last 'Who national championship coach, that would be Orgeron. If you're talking about the penultimate (next-to-last) NC, that would be Le Smiles, who may be indicted soon for #MeToo peccadilloes and find himself "distance-coaching" USC from San Quentin, so long as extradition between Cali and La. was waived. (St. Nick Saban was the second LSU coach to win an NC, Paul Dietzel you may remember the first. Dietzel also later coached at USC - USC East, South C'lina.)

Another thing: it's true rose and I may be homers, Homers (as in Simpson), or gumps as in Forrest, but we ain't anti-aTm homers - we respect the shared tradition between "our" two favorite SEC schools. And on that note of reconciliation, we also express our regrets at pushing the envelope on Wayne's fandom and having bamboozled him here, in the CFB thread, especially when he's already got so much bamboozlement to contend with in deciphering his retriever training electronics. (On the latter issue, though he's been given a lot of good direct and indirect pressure advising on fixing things, I personally think it behooves Wayne to consult with Jimbo, who, as a Quarterback Whisperer, is figuratively and literally in his QB's head (or helmet) both with or without radiotelegraphy almost every minute of every day.)

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, i would prefer to communicate things about college football that are understandable. My challenges to communicate effectively are much different than MG's in that I am very simple minded but have the gift of prophecy. On the other hand, MG's compositions are always elite in high-mindedness and he has the greatest of gifts for history.

Let's go back to the University of Southern California's, hereafter USC, newly announced coaching search. I don't think Ed Orgeron would be or should be a candidate for rehire at USC. I don't think Lane Kiffin would be but i think he should be a candidate for rehire at USC.(his tenure at USC was hampered by NCAA scholarship reduction penalties from the Carroll era under which no school has ever achieved great success).

I do think Mario Kristobol, coach at at Oregon should be a candidate for USC's head coach. The problem is Oregon is a better job now than USC.

Yesterday on the Finebaum show Keyshawn Johnson said, "I cried the first time I ran out of the tunnel at the Coliseum as a USC player. Players today don't know the tradition of Garret, Simpson, Cunningham, Swann, Alexander, Allen, White.......heck Paul, they don't even remember or have fondness of Palmer, Bush and Leinart!" So it's no longer the HUGE job(top 5) it should be.

I have also had "banter" with MG about future coaching replacements at Alabama. He likes to think Coach Swinney would return "when Mamma calls". Dabo is GREAT as a coach and a man. But he IS AT Clemso forever and every year Coach Saban extendeds reduces the likelihoodhe would ever leave.....imho. Plus MG is just trying to needle a confident JG......also imho.

I have made it clear Kristobol would be my "current" pick to replace Coach Saban. Kristobol is a RECRUITER. I will submit to you that if Mario Kristobol was coach at USC Nagee Harris would have never been at Alabama and DJ Ukulele would be starting as QB at USC right now with Bryce Young as his backup(or vice versa) 

Remember too, two years ago I commented on Kristobol having recruited big, fast, bruisers on both lines.......even a Thibodaux to Oregon.....never knowing Kevon would be the best player in football two years later......a Thibodaux should ONLY BE AT LSU. Only a Kristobol could bring him to Oregon.

Also note Wayne........not speaking in "code" takes up a bunch of space!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I understood the last two messages. I think teasing in jest is just fun. I laughed at MG last post. Speaking of teasing, did everyone notice that AL last game against poor Mercer “stunk”. As In Pierre la Phew.
Pierre thinks AL may indeed fulfill the bosses dire warning against FL. I’m not so sure.
What does Swami think?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Paul Dietzel you may remember the first. Dietzel also coached at Army (twice) but not USC

He of the three full team substitutions, the Go Team, the White Team (yes of course they were all white but they wore white jerseys at practice), and the defensive specialists the Chinese Bandits


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Paul Dietzel you may remember the first. Dietzel also coached at Army (twice) *but not USC*
> 
> He of the three full team substitutions, the Go Team, the White Team (yes of course they were all white but they wore white jerseys at practice), and the defensive specialists the Chinese Bandits


*USC-East*, as SEC homers call South Carolina, to try and make it sound as if they've got some real football tradition beyond that movie "The Program" and Granny Holtz earning Cocky a C grade for mediocrity that the Old Ballcoach slightly bettered in his time. (Other than the one shining moment when USC-E destroyed 'Bama 11 years ago, the only time a Saban team's been physically whipped since he got to Tuscaloosa.)

Wayne, far be it from me to "out-cynicize" the omniscient swami when it comes to 'Bama, so I'll go in the other direction rebutting your prognosticating an upset by Florida - 'Bama under Saban's been a tougher team to beat on the road than playing at home. 

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Since the young ‘uns have gone into hibernation perhaps the thread should be changed to College Football for Geezers


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Since the young ‘uns have gone into hibernation perhaps the thread should be changed to College Football for Geezers


Even some of geezers are in hibernation as there is little to crow about!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Even some of geezers are in hibernation as there is little to crow about!


Dunno 'bout that, Marv - "our" (Tejas, 'Bama, Okie) guy hit "your" (SoDak) guy with a pretty nice TD throw to crow about over the weekend.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437122701575917569
And (one of) my alma mater(s), being a FCS school of no great renown, gave a thumping to 'Cutty's Disaster UnRelief program (Free Shoes U in free fall.)

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Or the elite few. Seems like that only a half dozen or so participate. 
A couple of AL homers, two Aggies, one disappointed LSU fan and a few others.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Dunno 'bout that, Marv - "our" (Tejas, 'Bama, Okie) guy hit "your" (SoDak) guy with a pretty nice TD throw to crow about over the weekend.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437122701575917569
> ...


I thought after college was taboo. The throw & result would have been much sweeter had it been a 
Bison to Jackrabbit job! But the Eagles gave up on the Bison. 

Obviously, your eloquence with the written word indicates that you have spent some time around 
places that emphasize that talent.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

........and beating FSU too! Go Cocks!


Marvin S said:


> Obviously, your eloquence with the written word indicates that you have spent some time around places that emphasize that talent.


.........and beating the Noles too! Go Cocks!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Or the elite few. Seems like that only a half dozen or so participate.
> A couple of AL homers, two Aggies, one disappointed LSU fan and a few others.


The LSU guy, the Clempson guy, and the tOSU guy are the young ‘uns in hibernation, only the Geezers remain


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

And Wayne, why inquire about a rematch of last year's SEC Championship game, though both teams are total rebuilds, when the Boogs are going to Happy Valley for the first time in history to get whited out on Saturday!

Thusfar the Boogs have scored 120 points and given up ZE-FREAKIN-RO! I am looking for that second year Auburn back to run for 150 and for the Junior Ice-Tea to throw for 275 and rush for 50 in a win! 

I don't like James Franklin anyways.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Happy Valley meets the Cow College in an epic Land Grant University match! My heart and my devotion to my stepsons scream War Eagle!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

No 22 Auburn plays No 10 Penn St this weekend which is their first Power 5 school. By the way zero is not correct. Surprisingly Penn St is only favored by 5 pt.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Not good for my future plans.......









Report: 'Top Choice' Emerges For USC Coaching Job


According to a report, USC has a "top choice" in mind to replace Clay Helton as head coach. He's a man already familiar with Pac-12 territory. Per Scott Wolf




thespun.com


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I’m not sure what y’all want me to say about LSU. They literally could lose this weekend to Central Michigan. I’m not sure if I can force myself to watch some of the game like I did last week. When I say it’s unwatchable, I’m not exaggerating. This team is Curley Hallman bad.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Not good for my future plans.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John - The Trojan job is about as desirable as a discarded tool of the same name for Cristobal, IMO.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> The Trojan job is about as desirable as a discarded tool of the same name for Cristobal, IMO.


Doggone but if you didn't give me the Dickens of a linguistic challenge in deciphering that there bon mot, Marv.

First, I thought the discarded tool of the same name was a recycling bin of empty Cristobal champagne flutes, from USC poobahs toasting their new hire with his namesake tipple.

Then I figured "The Trojan job" was Phil Knight pulling up to the Coliseum with a big wooden horse dressed as Traveler and wearing Caepernick-approved horseshoe shaped Nikes - then the Trojan horse doing the horse-apple thing with money bags out the wazoo to show USC who's yo' Daddy Warbucks.

Finally, I came to understand that the discarded tool was a "Trojan job" - and a misguided effort in the first place. So, like was sorta said of that old Trojan tool who has dedicated his life to finding the real killers, "If the love don't fit, you must wiggle yourself out of it." Meaning, apparently, that Mario Cristobal has no interest whatsoever in the USC head coaching position.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

But as we know money changes everything even in the stratosphere of high profile head coaching salaries


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> But as we know money changes everything even in the stratosphere of high profile head coaching salaries


Nike money made the Duck job the best on this coast.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

$10M is $10M Marvin........it don't matter who's giving it to you.......there's just one USC, there's just one McCay center with 8 or 10 Heismans on display, there's just one white horse...........AND........there's only one Song Girls Squad........


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I am not well traveled but I’ve been to Eugene OR and had difficulty finding the campus. I’ve driven through LA but couldn’t get through fast enough. As a mature adult I much prefer Eugene, as a young virile male I would much prefer LA. I imagine that for a coach the USC/OR choice would be an easy one if the dollars are comparable. For an 18 year old high school football player it would seem to be an easy choice too, choose the bright lights of LA.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> *I thought after college was taboo. *The throw & result would have been much sweeter* h*ad it been a Bison to Jackrabbit job! But the Eagles gave up on the Bison.


It’s all ballin’ Marv, regardless the animal and where and what level they play—Spitfire ran a crossing pattern today with disciplined casting to culminate a 10-day drive through the double T


















MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Uh-oh, Dr. EdA and Wayne - may be a new General back on Station, with Jimbo probably on notice:









Robert Gates Ran the Pentagon. Can He Help Save the N.C.A.A.?


The former defense secretary now leads a committee that could remake college sports — or, as often happens with the N.C.A.A., that has little to show after many meetings.




www.nytimes.com





MG

PS rose, the Doofus Gus Bus careened out of control last night with the dumbarse last-second pick-6 vs. Louisville, and you gotta know the former "National Champions" of the All-American Conference and incoming Big-12 member won't stand for that very long - he'll be back at Bugtussle (Ark.) Multicultural Academy before he knows it...that is, unless Jerry Jones hires him to replace good ol' Skunky McCarthy.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, the last thing i saw MG was Gus' "first second" touchdown! After looking forward to the game all day I pulled what Doc would call a "geezer move" and Mrs Sherry calls narcolepsy. ZzzzzZzzzzzz It's a good thing no swamification occurred, i don't think I had the "channel" of a Louisville win.

Why, why, oh why has nobody here......or anywhere else......mentioned the POWERHOUSE meeting today of the Sooners and Huskers? IT IS MUST SEE! As a fan, it's Nebraska all the way. As a Swammi, ehhhh, not so much. Red N's on OU's on the headgears.....great day!

USC has a pretty good interim record....but Swami thinks they lose to Washington State.

Bama Florida.......no clue.....but RTR.

BOOGS WIN!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I have no Nebraska friends to dig but in the event others do
What does the N on the Nebraska football helmet stand for?
Knowledge.
The OU vs Knowledge game will never be like Osborne versus Switzer in the so called college football game of the century


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

A little dove blood on the ole girls nose this morning. 









CFB this afternoon.....golf tomorrow....gonna be a nice little weekend. Hope everyone else has a great one as well.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sooners defense is better offense is worse


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Sooners defense is better offense is worse


Agree but very competitive, aside from some bama style field goal kicking by huskers!

Indiana looking more like i expected today too!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Our O line is not very good. Still making lots of mistakes on offense. Any W is good but we better bring our A game next Saturday.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

QB Whisperer Lincoln Riley’s murmuring “Lows, man, lows, man” about the preseason Heisman favorite. Rattler’s shown nada…

Welcome back, jg, but given your home field advantage today, you should’ve suited up an All-American for the game—










MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Lots of hype for Florida (chomp chomp), looks like a yawner for AL, either FL was overrated or AL is much better than advertised, but how can you be better than No.1? The jerseys and numbers are the same, the names change, but the results are the same. Hey Rose, when your offense works like that who needs a kicker?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

So-called defense of the century for ‘Bama - my assessment borrowed from Marv is “Fool’s Golding” after the Richard Dreyfus doppelgänger who “acts” as defensive coordinator. Gashed and gouged and got stomped on, on top of missing about 78 tackles so far after three quarters.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

79


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Saban would do better depending on the Aflac duck as his DC.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

That is doing enough, just barely enough, to win.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Dayum, that was close, sure seemed like FL got favorable spots and how many timeouts did they have at the end, but they sure made a game of it. FL vs GA should be interesting and maybe AL is beatable.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Whew......Clemso did enough, just barely enough, to win too!

The Happy Valley whiteout is a beautiful spectacle.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Whew......Clemso did enough, just barely enough, to win too!
> 
> The Happy Valley whiteout is a beautiful spectacle.


Toilet paper pom poms should make Auburn feel at home😉


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> Toilet paper pom poms should make Auburn feel at home😉


Since you mentioned it Doc, I loved the new Nissan/Auburn/toilet paper commercial!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Pretty good game going on in Happy Valley. Lots of close ones so far today, the one in Columbus was not supposed to be. Thank God for 5 star freshmen.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ive seen a great number of personal fouls for targeting most of which i understood/agreed with. The call just made against Auburn #9 was a poor ruling imo.

Didn't lead, launch or hit with his helmet, but put a shoulder to a guy triyin score and.making progress toward the goal line. Don't get it.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Agree 100% , John. I guess he's just expected to concede the touchdown. How can you be a defenseless receiver when you're stretching for th goal line?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

The SEC has great football, their referees not quite in the same league.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

The UC Davis Aggies have a dog that retrieves the kicking tees. It was just announced that it is his last season. He's 11. Just to keep it RTF oriented, he has something like 65 MH passes. His replacement is in training I believe. (I've withdrawn the comment about being the youngest MH since I couldn't prove it by the public records.)


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:


> The UC Davis Aggies have a dog that retrieves the kicking tees. It was just announced that it is his last season. He's 11. Just to keep it RTF oriented, he has something like 65 MH passes, claimed to be the youngest MH in history. His replacement is in training I believe.


Boise State also has done this for years. Dog advisor,
none other than Dean Ellis.

On a lighter note, had a little wind around here that downed a cottonwood on the city's main 
power line so we were powerless, phoneless & several other electronic events including CFB
from 11 PM Friday to 9 PM Saturday.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> The UC Davis Aggies have a dog that retrieves the kicking tees. It was just announced that it is his last season. He's 11. Just to keep it RTF oriented, he has something like 65 MH passes. His replacement is in training I believe. (I've withdrawn the comment about being the youngest MH since I couldn't prove it by the public records.)


Eric, Dr. Danika Bannasch owns Pint, that much I know, so are you telling us there is a toller with 65 MH passes (averaging approx. one MH pass for each UC Davis home game he's worked over his tee-trieving career), and that he was the youngest AKC MH for all breeds?

And c'mon, Marv, don't leave Bob Farris out of the Boise pudelpointer spectacle again...

MG


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:


> The UC Davis Aggies have a dog that retrieves the kicking tees. It was just announced that it is his last season. He's 11. Just to keep it RTF oriented, he has something like 65 MH passes. His replacement is in training I believe. (I've withdrawn the comment about being the youngest MH since I couldn't prove it by the public records.)


According to EE Pint has 19 MH passes and became a MH at 2.5 yrs old


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> According to EE Pint has 19 MH passes and became a MH at 2.5 yrs old


Still, pretty impressive for a red dog or any retriever. Had a toller once, with exactly zero MH passes in 13.5 years. But - to get the CFB thread "teed up" again - she was good on the fly pattern. When she wasn't beating the snap count and jumping offsides, that is...










MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

That's the record so far as we know (I assume you are getting it from EE). That presumes the existance of EE when she started and I don't know that. Certainly the number seems high and I can only report was was written. Even so, 19 passes is pretty respectable. {shrug}


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Not much chatter here? I'm apprehensive about our upcoming game with Ark. Our O line inexperience and lack of growth is driving my concern.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

roseberry said:


> Them Hogs'll run over a man's ass!


What i noticed in the "tea sippers" game is cause for concern for each and every one of us whose favorite team will play Arkansas.

BEST OF LUCK TAMU......Swami says Aggies win!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, I agree with your *Ass*-essment of the Sooies doin' some sho' nuff cloven-hoof stompin' - but I go further in thinking they tame aTm tomorrow. I also would rejoinder that the Hogs are the story of the year so far in CFB, well, make that second best CFB story of the year after Brett Favre at age 52 uses his COVID year of post-grad eligibility tomorrow in Tuscaloosa and humbles the already humbled if not humiliated 'Bama defense for the Southern Miss Golden Eagles.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

duplicate post

(Although I can use it as a "Missing Seminole" rtf PSA alert to try and get Our 'Cutty back for a reassessment of Willie "Falling Forever Upward 'Til He Wasn't" Taggart.)


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:


> That's the record so far as we know (I assume you are getting it from EE). That presumes the existance of EE when she started and I don't know that. Certainly the number seems high and I can only report was was written. Even so, 19 passes is pretty respectable. {shrug}


The dog is 10 yrs old.
EE has been around for way more than 10 years


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

That was a boogalicious escape from the jaws of defeat on 4th and 9 with 59 seconds to go! WOW!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> That was a boogalicious escape from the jaws of defeat on 4th and 9 with 59 seconds to go! WOW!


Did the Bovine Studies wing of the Heisman House throw, er, roll themselves another celebration?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, is that moofus Malzahn moo-nlighting as the Chokies’ QB developer?

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Clemso gets huffed and puffed by the big bad wolfpack, and i worked through the tamu razorback game.....crazy season MG......and I've never been a Rattler fan.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> and i worked through the tamu razorback game.....


I worked my way through mid second quarter and 17-0 and made the avoid brain damage decision to go out and do yard work…..looks like is going to be a very long season 😳
Wayne and I are accustomed to disappointment, I was still in HS and missed the Hank Folburg regime but we’ve been through Stallings, Emory Bellard (architect of the wishbone), Tom Wilson, Jackie Sherrill, R. C. Slocum (the best of the lot), Franchione, Sherman, Sumlin, and now all our adult lifetime hopes for the Aggies rest in the shaky hands of Jimbo. If that’s not a roster that proves our loyalty to mediocrity, yikes!!! There’s an old saying at Aggieland, wait until next year, but we’re running out of next years.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I heard, and someone here may have said it, that Arkansas is the "story of the year" in college football. TAMU ran into this buzz saw Doc and after being unjustly held out of last year's playoff, this is yet another BIG disappointment. 

But OMGolly, who knew when this started that the undefeated Arkansas/Georgia game was going to be THE GAME it is now? I WLL NOT be working, hunting or anything else(should I be blessed to live and should the Lord tarry His coming) this Saturday at noon!

But how good IS Georgia? Not one win against a "ranked" team in 4 games!(no shade intended JG since it looks like Bama gonna get smoked by Ol'Miss, a mad TAMU, Arkansas AND a boog team with TJ Finley as its new QB)


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Bo who? My guess is that Auburn has a new quarterback.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> Bo who? My guess is that Auburn has a new quarterback.


They’ve been trying to wish Bo into the second coming of Pat Sullivan for two years, it isn’t working


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Just think how SICK you would be if you bet the under at 57 in the auburn game, 4th and 9 with 49 seconds left and you were good by 13!


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Definitely something off with Clempson offense. It’s offensive at this point. Too much “talent” to produce these putrid numbers on that side of the ball. I don’t think our wannabe 5 star soft as butter QB from the west coast is gonna be sending that NIL $ he stole back anytime soon. And that’s a shame.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Just think how SICK you would be if you bet the under at 57 in the auburn game, 4th and 9 with 49 seconds left and you were good by 13!


Rule of thumb, never bet $$$$ you can’t afford to lose on the performance of 20 year old college football players


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

When Wayne said, "I'm a little concerned about the Arkansas game." I thought he was overreacting to the hogs. Then the hogs made the Swami, something like, 0-15 through 4 weeks.

Believing the game of college football is a very spiritual thing is natural for a swami. So a statement like, "I am a little concerned about the Ol' Miss game" could be believed to potentially be a metaphysical jinx! 

But, I am a little concerned about the Ol' Miss game for Alabama.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ol’ Miss coach might be thin skinned a little distracted

Ole Miss coach Lane Kiffin fires back at ESPN's Michael Wilbon after being called 'a clown'









Ole Miss coach Lane Kiffin fires back at ESPN's Michael Wilbon after being called 'a clown'


Ole Miss football coach Lane Kiffin responded to ESPN host Michael Wilbon after Wilbon called Kiffin a clown in a viral rant Tuesday.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Ol’ Miss coach might be thin skinned a little distracted
> 
> Ole Miss coach Lane Kiffin fires back at ESPN's Michael Wilbon after being called 'a clown'
> 
> ...


If his old man came with him, I'd have him back at 'Bama as St. Nick's successor in St. Louie second - Monte Kiffin at 99 could outcoach the current defensive wizard Richard Dreyfuss Jr. back to _his_ Dad's chum line dispensing duties in "Jaws"...

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Surely AU wins this weekend in The BR. IF they can’t get it done against this team, this streak might continue for another couple decades.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Surely AU wins this weekend in The BR. IF they can’t get it done against this team, this streak might continue for another couple decades.


Jacob, don't be so cynical - the Rosy Finch Boyz (LLC) are believed to have procured the one-game services of axed All Bran WR coach Cornelius (Been Everywhere but Vanderbilt) Williams to divulge the full capaciousness and creativity of the All Bran route tree that Bo Pix couldn't hit any better than the broad side of Awbarn, but that your fambly defector T.J. might drop dimes into with the greatest of ease. Thus the prediction: Who 32, Moo 2. And just so we're clear of any swami copycatting: "Any other use of this post, or any pictures, descriptions, or accounts of the prediction for this game without the consent of the Rosy Finch Boyz (LLC) is strictly prohibited."

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Surely AU wins this weekend in The BR. IF they can’t get it done against this team, this streak might continue for another couple decades.


It will take a couple of years for Auburn to recover from the Gus (best high school coach in the SE) era. When you struggle against Georgia State, LSU in BR is a big hill to climb.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> It will take a couple of years for Auburn to recover from the Gus (best high school coach in the SE) era. When you struggle against Georgia State, LSU in BR is a big hill to climb.


On top of all 'dat, no time like the present for the Who to reclaim y'all's appellation as "DB U," Jacob - I see that secondary sitting back and pouncing










and pouncing like Rosy Finch Boyz (LLC), er, sorry like cattle egrets picking ticks (or Nix) off a lazy Charolais.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Jacob, don't be so cynical - the Rosy Finch Boyz (LLC) are believed to have procured the one-game services of axed All Bran WR coach Cornelius (Been Everywhere but Vanderbilt) Williams to divulge the full capaciousness and creativity of the All Bran route tree that Bo Pix couldn't hit any better than the broad side of Awbarn, but that your fambly defector T.J. might drop dimes into with the greatest of ease. Thus the prediction: Who 32, Moo 2. And just so we're clear of any swami copycatting: "Any other use of this post, or any pictures, descriptions, or accounts of the prediction for this game without the consent of the Rosy Finch Boyz (LLC) is strictly prohibited."
> 
> MG


I don’t think you realize how bad this LSU team is.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> It will take a couple of years for Auburn to recover from the Gus (best high school coach in the SE) era. When you struggle against Georgia State, LSU in BR is a big hill to climb.


They should have beat Penn State on the road. I am telling you this team @ LSU isn’t good.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

& in other news, the Jack Rabbits alumni are building the school a new stadium. 
No longer will they have to play in a cow pasture with wooden bleachers.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> & in other news, the Jack Rabbits alumni are building the school a new stadium.
> No longer will they have to play in a cow pasture with wooden bleachers.


Like this one, the home of the Bisons








Fargodome - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Like this one, the home of the Bisons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little more out in the open. It is the South part of the Dakota's .


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> A little more out in the open. It is the South part of the Dakota's .


Not that far south, I have been in Chamberlain in the first week of December when it was minus 10


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

-Florida beats Kentucky........watch it!
-Auburn beats LSU with new quarterback.....don't watch it.
-Georgia beats Arkansas......I just can't rank the hogs #1 yet.......watch it.
-Ol Miss beats Bama........who in America besides me and MG doesn't wanna watch ol miss beat bama?
-Penn State beats Indiana......watch it!
-Oregon beats Stanford......too late to watch......Marvin will update us.
-Cincinnati beats Notre Dame......but don't watch it.
-Maryland beats Iowa......what......Taulia lights up the hawkeyes.......gobto a high-school game and watch the highlights!

GREAT FOOTBALL GAMES TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Not that far south, I have been in Chamberlain in the first week of December when it was minus 10


When it's minus 10 for a high for about a week you make sure you are moving when you are outside.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Swami says, in retrospect, HAWKEYES ARE PRETTY DANG GOOD. They made terps and Swami look pretty dang bad.

0-16 Regards


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rose, I'm not an Ole Miss fan and will root for AL. I don't much care for Lane Kiffin.
Thank you for not hexing my Aggies.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Big games today. Very intriguing matchups.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

You're welcome Wayne.

Georgia and Arkansas.......quit watching it! On pace to end up 82 - 0!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> You're welcome Wayne.
> 
> Georgia and Arkansas.......quit watching it! On pace to end up 82 - 0!


Amazing! Just read the story of the Hogs coach through the coaching profession. 
I'm sure this game will be just another lesson in life for him & his players.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

AL beating down Ole Miss. Not going to be close as AL is just running it down the middle.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> -Florida beats Kentucky........watch it!
> -Auburn beats LSU with new quarterback.....don't watch it.
> -Georgia beats Arkansas......I just can't rank the hogs #1 yet.......watch it.
> -Ol Miss beats Bama........who in America besides me and MG doesn't wanna watch ol miss beat bama?
> ...


After Bama manhandles Ole Miss Rose scuffs his feet and aw shucks us as he reasserts that they’re not that good.
Nice pick on Cincy, Stanford takes out Oregon in overtime, Swami has mixed results so far today.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Surely AU wins this weekend in The BR. IF they can’t get it done against this team, this streak might continue for another couple decades.


Things aren’t looking up for AU, Bo Nix projected starter at QB


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

*Zer-O-Gone* again, rose. Swami’s crystal ball, turns out, was a Cristobal duck egg. Sooners needed to lime over their leavings, too. And in the funnest game of the day (so far), good ol’ Malzahn and the National champion UCF Knights, he of rinkydink offense renown, were on the whup-arsed end of 40+ minutes time of possession and 350 yards rushing down their craw as Navy won its first game. I’m sure things will get much better for the doofus Malzahn when he returns to high school football next year in the Big 12.

And yet neither of the aforementioned losers is anywhere in the ballpark for the ignominy that’s about to befall the woebegone overpaid pinstriped p()ssies in the Bronx. If MLB weren’t already dying, Yankees haters could help it along by dying laughing…

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Super Mario got outcoached!
Along with Jimbo


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Things aren’t looking up for AU, Bo Nix projected starter at QB


I am pretty sure he played outstanding. 22 years gone off the board like that.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Bo would be an improvement for us. I can’t believe how bad our qb is. We may not win another game until our QB1 returns.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

DJ gonna get it right......good example for a leader......









Uiagalelei returns to empty Death Valley after midnight to practice


Clemson quarterback DJ Uiagalelei had a better game in Clemson's 19-13 win over Boston College but obviously not good enough for Uiagalelei. He returned to an e




www.tigernet.com


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Couldn't believe my eyes . . . Kentucky beat Florida? Gators are through early/


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I must admit that I was surprised by the Auburn starting QB. Now that the game is done, why is Jacob so quiet? It was in fact a good game . . . unlike some of the 35 to nuthin games that the schedulers thought we would like to see.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

That was really funny. Even Kentucky had a big day Saturday.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:


> I must admit that I was surprised by the Auburn starting QB. Now that the game is done, why is Jacob so quiet? It was in fact a good game . . . unlike some of the 35 to nuthin games that the schedulers thought we would like to see.


Why am I quiet?? Am I missing something??


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Why am I quiet?? Am I missing something??


I don’t think you are, you told us your team was awful and they proved you right because Auburn ain’t that good.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> I don’t think you are, you told us your team was awful and they proved you right because Auburn ain’t that good.


Yup, Our Jacob deadpanned with lapidary clarity...:



https://sports.yahoo.com/its-time-for-lsu-to-think-about-life-after-ed-orgeron-and-the-tigers-ad-has-an-appetite-for-a-big-name-051857842.html



MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Good read MG. Coaches, like Swamis, are guilty of both MAJOR and minor mistakes.








https://www.al.com/alabamafootball/2021/10/the-story-of-how-big-al-got-his-popcorn-costume-to-troll-lane-kiffin.htmlq


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Yup, Our Jacob deadpanned with lapidary clarity...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear Tom Herman is available 😉


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> I hear Tom Herman is available 😉


Could be cornucopia of coaching candidates for the 'Who - Urban is expected to be in the running immediately upon termination from Jax for his lap-dancing pass receiving session.

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> I don’t think you are, you told us your team was awful and they proved you right because Auburn ain’t that good.


3 point dogs to KY this weekend. In football. Their lines might go to jail for what they do to LSU’s lines. Not a watchable game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Yup, Our Jacob deadpanned with lapidary clarity...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Pete Thamel fan, but he got this one right.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Could be cornucopia of coaching candidates for the 'Who - Urban is expected to be in the running immediately upon termination from Jax for his lap-dancing pass receiving session.
> 
> MG


Why not Rose’s favorite Mario Kristobal to the bayou even though he seems to be USC’s favorite


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I watched the last 2:30 of Oregon Stanford.

1. Mario Cristobol called a pass play on second down of Oregon's final possession failing to waste 40 additional seconds off the clock prior to punting. Could have effectively ended the game.

2. The best defensive player in America was unjustly suspended for targeting for face guard to face guard contact on a third down. Could have effectively ended the gsme.

3. Another third down PI call was made against Oregon for play no more egregious than i had seen on every play of the two possessions I watched. A no call could have effectively ended the game.

Only in #1.above was the fault of Cristobol. It was a critical mistake. He was out coached as Marvin said. David Shaw wouldn't have made this mistake......he's brilliant......he has to be to win these games at Stanford.

Why will Shaw not consider jobs at USC or potentially LSU? He's brilliant!

Doc, Cristobol can recruit with the best is America......but he may not be a brilliant clock manager........yet?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

The presence n the room: David Shaw is on the NCAA Rules Committee, the 
referees are aware of that! Maybe even the Chair.

I agree with what you say above but even then there is no way OR should have 
been in a game that close at that point in the game. The outcoaching lasted the 
whole game.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I’m hoping AL doesn’t score 99 points.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Why not Rose’s favorite Mario Kristobal to the bayou even though he seems to be USC’s favorite


I’m rather certain he’s not on the list of candidates. IF ANY AD can be trusted to get a HC he wants, it’s Scott Woodward. The cool thing is there are no leaks. It was PAINFUL going through the search with, Joe “I am the search.” Alleva.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’m rather certain he’s not on the list of candidates. IF ANY AD can be trusted to get a HC he wants, it’s Scott Woodward. The cool thing is there are no leaks. It was PAINFUL going through the search with, Joe “I am the search.” Alleva.


Yep, he got Kim Mulkey to leave Baylor, reported to have a very good relationship with Jimbo who has no buyout clause in the contract negotiated by the very same Scott Woodward. Was he already making plans for his dream job?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I’m hoping AL doesn’t score 99 points.


Why not, Wayne? Sure would get Jimbo off on the wrong foot at LSU, you gotta admit. Then y’all could return the favor by hiring the lap dancer. But hold on a minute - would the lap dancer hire be Urban or his old underling, Herman?

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Why not, Wayne? Sure would get Jimbo off on the wrong foot at LSU, you gotta admit. Then y’all could return the favor by hiring the lap dancer. But hold on a minute - would the lap dancer hire be Urban or his old underling, Herman?
> 
> MG


The lap dancer would fit in nicely in B-CS unless things have changed since I was there 52 years ago😉


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok. Who is the lap dancer?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Ok. Who is the lap dancer?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’m rather certain he’s not on the list of candidates. IF ANY AD can be trusted to get a HC he wants, it’s Scott Woodward. The cool thing is there are no leaks. It was PAINFUL going through the search with, Joe “I am the search.” Alleva.


Wasn't he here in Seattle for a while?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Yep, he got Kim Mulkey to leave Baylor, reported to have a very good relationship with Jimbo who has no buyout clause in the contract negotiated by the very same Scott Woodward. Was he already making plans for his dream job?


Correct on everything (I would add that I believe he nailed the baseball hiring as well as a real nice swim coach hiring @ LSU.) & your assumption.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Wasn't he here in Seattle for a while?


You are correct. That’s who got Chris Peterson to come to Washington.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Sometimes individuals thrive in different environments. I would not call his time here as an 
improvement over Emmert (who scooted to the NCAA) & certainly had little staying power. 
The Husky programs are in a state of mediocrity.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Sometimes individuals thrive in different environments. I would not call his time here as an
> improvement over Emmert (who scooted to the NCAA) & certainly had little staying power.
> The Husky programs are in a state of mediocrity.


Uhhhhhh, the Huskies did make the college football playoff in 2016.......right?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Uhhhhhh, the Huskies did make the college football playoff in 2016.......right?


Yeah, but - pretend I'm Our Marv answering here - only because of Ty Willingham's guiding spirit.

Though then I - as Our Marv - would have to say, Yeah, but Saban took it easy on 'em in the name of his old coach Jim Owens, oops, sorry (again, I'm Our Marv) his old coach Don James.

MG (as OM...)


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

the days


crackerd said:


> Yeah, but - pretend I'm Our Marv answering here - only because of Ty Willingham's guiding spirit.
> 
> Though then I - as Our Marv - would have to say, Yeah, but Saban took it easy on 'em in the name of his old coach Jim Owens, oops, sorry (again, I'm Our Marv) his old coach Don James.
> 
> MG (as OM...)


Jim Owens got the 1st statue outside Husky stadium, Don James got the 2nd.
There should be no others under consideration. I'm not sure there are enough
alumni who care to ever get UW back to the days of Jim Owens, who changed 
the definition of West Coast football.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

My goodness, here we are already in week 6......the Swami is getting this season out of the ditch with this week's jinx.....i mean picks! Here goes:

-Temple plays Cincinnati better than expected, but Cincinnati wins!
-Arizona State is ranked, but won't beat Stanford.
-can Maryland come back from last week's big loss to challenge TOSU......na.
-Michigan is ranked......but this is the week Nebraska puts it together.
-Arkansas runs the ball on Mississippi just like Bama did.......fun game to watch.
-LSU will not beat Kentucky.......don't watch, too sad to see coach O this way.
-Going with Sark in the RRR! But I have no clue why I'm going with Sark? I want a fried snickers bar though!
-Georgia dominizes the South's oldest.
-the must see game of the week sees Iowa beat Penn State......i bet they're good even though I have not watched any Iowa game this season.
-Clemso will not lose this wknd.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> My goodness, here we are already in week 6......the Swami is getting this season out of the ditch with this week's jinx.....i mean picks! Here goes:
> 
> -Temple plays Cincinnati better than expected, but Cincinnati wins!
> -Arizona State is ranked, but won't beat Stanford.
> ...


You forgot the obvious, Bama vs aTm, I say Crimson Tide 45 aTm 10, what say you?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't want to jinx either worthy team Doc!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> My goodness, here we are already in week 6......the Swami is getting this season out of the ditch with this week's jinx.....i mean picks! Here goes:
> 
> -LSU will not beat Kentucky.......don't watch, too sad to see coach O this way.


You could have made it simpler.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

No excitement for this weekend?? Lots of really intriguing games.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Shoot bro, I'm doing my extended tax returns in my office with GameDay rolling and looking at 16 hours nonstop for the first time all season!

Excited!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Guess you could say Sark’s got “The Eyes” focused on runnin’ the ‘Bama offense and the Sooner Schooner be steamrollered back to the Dust Bowl—

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Dogs get fresh in-game charcuterie after smelling Sooner blood on Sark’s and (how ‘bout this, rose) Gentle Ben Davis’s behalf—









MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Guess you could say Sark’s got “The Eyes” focused on runnin’ the ‘Bama offense and the Sooner Schooner be steamrollered back to the Dust Bowl—
> 
> MG


Not so fast Pilgrim, old mo has reared it’s ugly head, Sips be hanging on


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Not so fast Pilgrim, old mo has reared it’s ugly head, Sips be hanging on


Yup, ol’ mo and no D did in the sips again. Hatin’ on the track meet CFB has become, offensive innovation cool with, waving bye-bye tackling not—

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Yup, ol’ mo and no D did in the sips again. Hatin’ on the track meet CFB has become, offensive innovation cool with, waving bye-bye tackling not—
> 
> MG


OU fans, whew, that was close. UT fans, coulda woulda shoulda. Neutral fans, what a great game to watch, how could it have been better. Currently enjoying a vodka martini in preparation for the upcoming slaughter, it will take more than one having revised my previous prediction to Bama 52 poor old Aggies 10, gonna be a long night and the joy of watching the Sips loose will be diminished by the upcoming drubbing.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc has his "awe shucks" poor mouthing at the RB level tonight! It's been circled on the calendar since being shafted in last year's playoff. TAMU is gonna bring it all tonight! Jimbo's gotta kick that a$$ tonight!

Good luck Wayne and Doc.
RTR MG!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Doc has his "awe shucks" poor mouthing at the RB level tonight! It's been circled on the calendar since being shafted in last year's playoff. TAMU is gonna bring it all tonight! Jimbo's gotta kick that a$$ tonight!
> 
> Good luck Wayne and Doc.
> RTR MG!


When you can’t beat Arky and MS State your team has zero chance against the NFL SEC champs! As someone more perceptive than me opined long ago, Jimbo let his mouth overload his ass


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

May get dire enough that Bear IV will have to QB to the Tide’s rescue.

Meanwhile, the DC, Auric Goldfinger, can’t get a finger on anybody aTm chooses to get the ball to.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Inexplicable!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats Doc, congrats Wayne, heck of a game by TAMU in all facets! Jimbo kicked that a$$.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice prognosticating, rose! Not you though, Dr EdA - but congrats to aTm and deservedly so—

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Nice prognosticating, rose! Not you though, Dr EdA - but congrats to aTm and deservedly so—
> 
> MG


I didn’t even get the over/under right but big time win for the Aggies. Backup QB stood up big on the big stage. The win didn’t salvage the season but it makes whatever else happens more palatable.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

No Nick not golf but football.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

crackerd said:


> Nice prognosticating, rose!
> 
> MG


This was a KILLER entire day of football......but my prognostication was ON....then off.....then on again.......then OFF!

Nebraska truely put it together today but barely let me down.
Sark came out like a world beater but let me down(neither one of us saw that qb change coming)
Razorbacks did run......and pass......(crappy play on 2pt conv) but how does Miss look like that this week after last week?

Iowa did me a solid!

Great day of football and especially for the TAMU program!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> No Nick not golf but football.


Knock it off, Wayne, or the Bear up above will ask Bobby Nichols to visit your psyche!

Knew aTm was fated for the win, the only part of *my* prediction that was off was JFF not coming back for a COVID-eligible game and if the kid had stayed in the medical tent, I'm fairly certain that's what would have gone down on that last drive.

You also could argue that 'Bama's DC, a DNA combination of Auric Goldfinger, Richard Dreyfuss and Shirley Temple, did a great job adjusting in the second half to get them back in the game. That argument, along with the rest of his body of work, carries the weightiness of a fruit fly cadaver.

Still, as Our Jacob (another stellar prognosticator of his own rooting interest) would say, to this day no less, "In Saint Nick we trust." As for the man who got his arse beat, he got not a coaching moment from the outcome, but a coaching volume, and within about 10 seconds of the inevitable split of the uprights, was gleefully giving the Saban stare to the rest of a crazy CFB season. How 'bout them Dawgs!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I mean, what is there to say? November 14, 1998 against VANDY was the last time KY beat a SEC team by 20+ points. That record fell last night. They played, “Calling Baton Rouge.” They ran for 330 yards. I tried to tell anyone who would listen that their lines would bully LSU. I tried to tell them it would be ugly. 

This was me during the 1st Half.









This was me shortly into the 2nd Half.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390469278088957952Someone posted the game results on a golf score card. Can anyone find this?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

The Ducks beat the Buckeye's soundly yet the Buckeye's are ahead of the Ducks in the polls. 
Michigan & Michigan State barely beat Nebraska yet they are ranked in the top 10 & the little 10
has 5 teams in the top 10. Are sports writers & coaches short of intellectual capacity or just lazy?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Lazy Marvin.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

That’s funny.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

They do a funny one every week don't they Wayne! I think i forgot to post last week's, but this one was pretty good.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Uh-oh, Marv - pandemic pandemonium on the Palouse but here come the Throwin' Samoan trying to broker comity and good will:









A Coach’s Vaccine Refusal Generates Discord at Washington State


Nick Rolovich’s job could be in jeopardy if he does not get vaccinated or receive an exemption, as required of state employees and students. “It’s the No. 1 question,” said Kirk Schulz, the university’s president.




www.nytimes.com





I personally am looking to you to develop another vaccine option - beyond ivermectin and copious helpings of huckleberry pie. Maybe fortified Boraxo tablets!

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Uh-oh, Marv - pandemic pandemonium on the Palouse but here come the Throwin' Samoan trying to broker comity and good will:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another God fearing coach headed for mediocrity!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Another God fearing coach headed for mediocrity!


No God fearing man is gonna survive in a "religion is the opiate" state environment anyway Marvin!

He may be better off down here where "college football is the methamphetamine" environment, don't you think?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> No God fearing man is gonna survive in a "religion is the opiate" state environment anyway Marvin!
> 
> He may be better off down here where "college football is the methamphetamine" environment, don't you think?


I miss Mike Leach, though moving to MS to listen to his stuff won't be an option.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> I miss Mike Leach, though moving to MS to listen to his stuff won't be an option.


OK, Marv, how ‘bout moving next door to AL to listen to constituents’ stuff as the new sporting, ore and Second Amendment coordinator for Senator Tuberville?

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG is right Marvin, we get all Mike's stuff over here!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

One of the few folks I know of from AL would be the "Snake".
Apparently an interesting person. He still around?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Unfortunately Ken Stabler passed a couple of years ago.

I had the great fortune to meet him once in the late 90's. I have always given and appreciated a good firm right handshake. Even though The Snake and I were both southpaws the limp wet fish handshake was one of the suprises of a lifetime!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ok, now that the college football reigns of both Clemso and Alabama are now eternally OVER......is anyone interested in the topic of THE TARGETING call in our favorite game??????

The goal line call in the Auburn Penn State game is the most ridiculous I have witnessed. We discussed it here(Tim and I did anyway).

Early in the TAMU bama game a starting db was ejected for what looked to me like face mask to face mask contact with the TAMU qb. Then later in the game two players were flagged(one bama and one TAMU) and the calls reviewed and reversed for what appeared to me to be more dangerous hitting collisions.

I get "crown of the helmet", "launching", "defenseless player", and I get protecting players from head injury and concussion......but i don't get ejection when there was none of the above? I see it all the time, some reversed, some not.

There are already "unnecessary roughness", "roughing the passer" and other personal foul infraction calls with potential game changing penalties........besides ejection. 

I would propose two levels of hardships be imposed for the many varied ways of penalizing a team and player. One ejection, one distance.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Ok, now that the college football reigns of both Clemso and Alabama are now eternally OVER......is anyone interested in the topic of THE TARGETING call in our favorite game??????
> 
> The goal line call in the Auburn Penn State game is the most ridiculous I have witnessed. We discussed it here(Tim and I did anyway).
> 
> ...


I agree, the targeting rule is so subjective that It is not applied uniformly. There are flagrant unnecessary roughness incidents that are much worse than incidental helmet to helmet contact. It is apparent from the speed of the game and the intensity of play that some of these collisions are unavoidable. I think pass interference is another highly subjective rule that is invoked non uniformly.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

The only thing SEC officials do uniformly is suit up in their zebra unis... But I'll say this for 'Bama - the occasional targeting call at least reinforces the idea that their defense might instinctively be trying to make a tackle, instead of vacating the general area (code) of their defensive responsibilities with arms flapping in the wind...

MG


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Ok, now that the college football reigns of both Clemso and Alabama are now eternally OVER......is anyone interested in the topic of THE TARGETING call in our favorite game??????
> 
> The goal line call in the Auburn Penn State game is the most ridiculous I have witnessed. We discussed it here(Tim and I did anyway).
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%
It is a high speed contact sport.
Frequently the defensive player and offensive player's helmets come into contact in unintended circumstances where the defensive player gets blocked into the QB's helmet, or where the two players had independently launched towards an area other than the ballcarriers head while the ballcarrier simultaneously gets blocked or changes his positioning which inadvertantly results in helmet to helmet contact.
BS rule that frequently results in unfair interpretation............. with very impactful consequences


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Looked like a poor call on 9.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Lol wayne......
Coke in my family regards


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Lol wayne......
> Coke in my family regards


That Wayne's a sly ol' dog, rose - giving us back our own medicine through the prism of the really, really wayback Junction Boys, of which he happens to be, hisownself. And Coke is the kool-aid koan he's making us lap up...and drown our sorrows in - 






MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Disclaimer: For Mature Audiences Only. When viewing the above, keep in mind (and in your mind's eye) The Bear's five favorite words:










MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Here comes UF info town. Who could forget how last year’s game ended? 

“He who doesn’t want to be in playoff contention, throw the 1st cleat.”

Marco 2:48










This year, forget about it. LSU can’t stop the run. Only Army & The Air Force Academy run it better than UF. LSU gets bludgeoned in an 11 o’clock KO for homecoming.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Someone has a very creative mind. Sometimes I can even decipher the post. And when I can they are mostly funny.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Another *Cristobal crystal ball Duck egg*, rose - I've got 'em *(Zer-0-gon) *in the *FCS* playoff round of 24 vs. Presbyterian (of course, that's if Presby gets by Clemps in *their* S'C'lina rivalry playoff opener. What's up with that, jg?) Dino Babers playing hacky sack with his cajones playing for a tie in the 'Dome? 4th and 1 FG fail, opposed to using a RB at 150 yards rushing on the night going for the win? Sad, very sad to see the whole ACC clempsoning (that's clempsoning of yore, jg - still think there's too much talent for Dabo to flounder like y'all have).

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

The ducks QB is below par. Justin Wilcox ix a good coach, 
not sure if he is a good recruiter. He'd make a good next 
Husky coach, Lake isn't doing it.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Swami says......

LSU Florida.........gators win as Jacob predicted
TAMU Mizzoo.......aggies may let down a bit after winning their circled game......but not THAT much
Kentucky Georgia.......Georgia can do this......it's still Kentucky 
Auburn and Arkansas........i wanna say boogs win........but i cant
Cincy Indy........i wanna say hooziers......what the hell........hooziers winn
Tennessee Mississippi........Swami's game of the day, watch this one......Mississippi wins a good one!

Sorry so late......busy.

Oh yeah.......Mississippi St bama......how does a team that wrecked the everlasting mother**** out of TAMU rushing 3 not kill Young today? Idk, but how does bama d play, ol miss or tamu? Bama i guess?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey swami, I'll give you a Million to 1 odds that Cincy doesn't get beat by Indy today


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

My memory of who's on who is almost as bad as my swami-ing.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wasn’t Dan Mullen going to be the second coming of Urban Meyer


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> My memory of who's on who is almost as bad as my swami-ing.


Nah, just that Our Jacob and the art of Jr. swami’ing is showing you up - what was he saying again about somebody’s not LSU’s running game potency guaranteeing a Rosy Finch Boyz LLC flambé ing?

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

One more win and we're bowl eligible. LOL.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Wasn’t Dan Mullen going to be the second coming of Urban Meyer


Cousin Eddie just needs a DC. His play calling is exceptional.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Nah, just that Our Jacob and the art of Jr. swami’ing is showing you up - what was he saying again about somebody’s not LSU’s running game potency guaranteeing a Rosy Finch Boyz LLC flambé ing?
> 
> MG


I don’t say something I don’t believe to be true. 4 picks to win a 1 possession game @ home??


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Purdue beat Iowa. I guess the playoff teams will change again.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Are Spencer Rattler’s days as a Sooner numbered? Who needs a QB in 2022? Are you watching Jimbo?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Swami was right about one thing......ol miss survived a last second play for the second week in a row. Great game!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *I don’t say something I don’t believe to be true.* 4 picks to win a 1 possession game @ home??


Base swami defense MO, Jacob, or as the Baton Rouge Buddha YawYawFoobaw put it (and I heard him say it very clearly) “OhmmMantra.” Four picks, a school single-game rushing record, playing with a 60 instead of 85 player scholarshipped roster - come on, man! Give the Baton Rouge Buddha transcendental motivational credit!

Swami, too - even if his soothsaying for Ole Miss didn’t foresee Kiffy getting stoned on the sideline by golf balls.

And stellar “advance prognostication” by Dr. EdA going Jeanne Dixon for Jimbo’s bringing in next year’s odds-on preseason Heisman favorite to Collie Station - even if Reveille will be duly apprehensive of Rattler’s coming off a snakebitten season in Norman—

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Our QB room is going to look pretty good next year without importing any problem children. Although it has happened before but Jimbo is not Kevin.
I think the fans at TN were really poor sports. Who goes to a football game with a golf ball? Then again they are losers.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Our QB room is going to look pretty good next year without importing any problem children. Although it has happened before but Jimbo is not Kevin.
> I think the fans at TN were really poor sports. Who goes to a football game with a golf ball? Then again they are losers.


I have heard nothing to suggest that Rattler is “a problem child”. The QB room might be crowded but he would be the immediate favorite and he’s a Jimbo style favorite, big arm, pass first run second guy. After the improbable ascension of Caleb Williams its clear Rattler is going somewhere, either the NFL or a top college program.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Our QB room is going to look pretty good next year without importing any problem children. Although it has happened before but Jimbo is not Kevin.
> I think the fans at TN were really poor sports. Who goes to a football game with a golf ball? Then again they are losers.


Wayne...........
1. Jimbo is not Sumlin, BUT after coming in ranked number 6 and dropping two SEC games to inferior opponents it was "wait till next year time"........and a last second field goal may have made him a facsimile.......time will tell?

2. Night game, low 40⁰, high 65⁰, 0%, dry north wind.......best golf day in Knoxvegas in six months! 18 holes pregame ripping divots on bent grass fairways as big as beaver pelts is a great reason!

3. Losers? One has 3 claimed national titles all prior to 1939.......the other 6 since 1949. Tennessee put over 100,000 fans in the stadium when only Michigan rivaled its stadium facilities.




















4. Which fan base's recent antics will get the largest fine......or was more dangerous for student athletes and coaching staffs?









Aggies Fined $100K For Fans Storming Field


Texas A&M has been fined twice following huge wins




www.si.com





5. Remember Wayne, under the history us geezers learned, TAMU would be kicking its futbol with no hands allowed and eating Mex(not Tex-Mex) if not for "Poor Sports" MEN FROM TENNESSEE!

Just another "mostly peaceful" protest in my book!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LSU, Coach O to Part Ways


"#LSU and Ed Orgeron have reached a separation agreement: He will not return in 2022 but expected to complete this season, sources tell @SINow. Negotiations began last week before UF win. It’s unprecedented in the sport - coach & school divorcing 21 months after winning it all." via Ross...




bleacherreport.com





James Franklin is most likely the next HC @ LSU.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The SEC Comm condemned the display by the TN fans and called their conduct unacceptable. TN Athletic Director did also and apologized to Ole Miss.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> James Franklin is most likely the next HC @ LSU.


So long as he continues to espouse his brilliant coaching philosophy of hiring only assistants with hot WAGs, I’m fine with Franklin, Jacob - but you probably should know there might be a majority of the Penn State fan base who would at least consider a straight-up swap for the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC CEO to their advantage. But there could be an upside for y’all - after burying the legal hatchet from their contractual difficulties, Franklin and my boyz Shoop could be back together in the SEC again, just as they were at Vandy. Hmm, Vandy - the last hire y’all made with Vanderbilt on his resume - didn’t he parlay The ‘Who job to the Arena League, or was it another of those Flight by Night Football Leagues and then on to B1G network stardom as pregame analyst for the B or C class game of the week broadcast? Franklin will have big shoes to fill with LSU tears before he leaves for Southern Cal, and Tater Tot Bowden grows, figuratively speaking, back into a second SEC shot from UL Monroe (and he’s on his way, you’ll agree, after beating another SEC castoff, Mr. Freeze, and his Liberty Flames as a 32.5 point underdog yesterday).

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I think Rattler is a problem child because he has ball control issues. We have one of those already. My opinion.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I think firing O and letting him continue until season ends is unusual too. Still 5 or maybe 6 games to go. Most management philosophy would say get him out the door when fired.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> So long as he continues to espouse his brilliant coaching philosophy of hiring only assistants with hot WAGs, I’m fine with Franklin, Jacob - but you probably should know there might be a majority of the Penn State fan base who would at least consider a straight-up swap for the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC CEO to their advantage. But there could be an upside for y’all - after burying the legal hatchet from their contractual difficulties, Franklin and my boyz Shoop could be back together in the SEC again, just as they were at Vandy. Hmm, Vandy - the last hire y’all made with Vanderbilt on his resume - didn’t he parlay The ‘Who job to the Arena League, or was it another of those Flight by Night Football Leagues and then on to B1G network stardom as pregame analyst for the B or C class game of the week broadcast? Franklin will have big shoes to fill with LSU tears before he leaves for Southern Cal, and Tater Tot Bowden grows, figuratively speaking, back into a second SEC shot from UL Monroe (and he’s on his way, you’ll agree, after beating another SEC castoff, Mr. Freeze, and his Liberty Flames as a 32.5 point underdog yesterday).
> 
> MG


I mean, this is the modern day Krewe Of Curley right now.

I’m just telling you who makes the most sense with the current administration @ LSU. I think he would do very well here, though he’s not my 1st choice.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I’m just telling you who makes the most sense with the current administration @ LSU.


Careful whom they covet. Your Ad was our AD when they hired Peterson for 
a very much mediocre performance by even WA standards. While getting to 
the CFP he exposed his program as overhyped, as his choice as his 
replacement is doing presently.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Careful whom they covet. Your Ad was our AD when they hired Peterson for
> a very much mediocre performance by even WA standards. While getting to
> the CFP he exposed his program as overhyped, as his choice as his
> replacement is doing presently.


Marvin, I think Jacob implies that the new coach, hired by the current woke administration is highly likely to be black. The new AD, as Jacob has noted, likes to bring in big name hires for HC.

James Franklin and David Shaw complete the current list of candidates with those two parameters/requirements(to my knowledge, and Shaw isn't leaving).

Why would Franklin leave PSU for LSU? He has a current top rated recruiting class, he has big time support with 100k plus and whiteouts, he is making plenty of money and PSU is an old geezer top historical program.(Michigan, TOSU, USC, Oklahoma, Texas, Nebraska, Notre Dame, PSU). And the weather is tolerable!

WHY?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Careful whom they covet. Your Ad was our AD when they hired Peterson for
> a very much mediocre performance by even WA standards. While getting to
> the CFP he exposed his program as overhyped, as his choice as his
> replacement is doing presently.


You have got to be kidding me. Going back 40 years and Washington had a 10 win season 5 times that weren’t with Chris Peterson. 3 of the last 4 years, including a 3 year stretch which was never done in during that timeframe (40 years.), he won at least 10 games.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob, methinks there was a miscommunication on The Who's likely new coach. You said James Franklin, when apparently the reference was to Ben Franklin, as in "Show me the Benjamins" - and some media outlets are saying the object of those Benjamins isn't cousin James but one Mel Tucker, former Saban associate at Red Stick, presently at Sparty (where he also was in cahoots with St. Nick), but with the thinking now that Jimbo has shown the way, ex-Saban assistants will be beating him and 'Bama like an emaciated kangaroo-skin drum. So instead of Crew of Curley II (or III [with Franklin]), y'all will have the Old Crew of East Lansing come home to roost, like one hometown hero Malcolm Little (X) forecast of another situation some 60 years ago...Congratulations in advance!

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You have got to be kidding me. Going back 40 years and Washington had a 10 win season 5 times that weren’t with Chris Peterson. 3 of the last 4 years, including a 3 year stretch which was never done in during that timeframe (40 years.), he won at least 10 games.


Statistically - It is hard to win all 10 games when that's all you play or less.
It is not so hard to do when you play 12 or more. The best coach UW had
was named Jim Owens, 2nd best was Don James who won a NC while at
the school. They both have statues, Chris Peterson deservedly never will!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Saban tops Kiffin again......."see my bruise". Which fans are disgusting now Wayne? Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450167296606019588


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Saban tops Kiffin again......."see my bruise". Which fans are disgusting now Wayne? Lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450167296606019588


*Disgusting?* _*I'll give you disgusting!*_ I have it on good authority (an expert veterinary source [and sacré bleu, an expert veterinary source sometimes in the shadows on this very thread!]) that Wayne used clicker training to ready Reveille to take a chunk out of St. Nick's swearing (at Dreyfuss the DC) and sanctified pontificating left arm.

Yes, but luckily the Tide's new strength and conditioning coaches had outfitted the beatific 'Bama icon in Kevlar sleeves having anticipated Wayne's assault by clicker at *Collie* Station, so it was "only" a bruise instead of breaking the skin along with the long losing streak by former Saban assistants.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Crackered that was funny.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not a Kiffin fan but at least he walked off the field with some dignity as opposed to Saban who is such a wuss.
Saban may have thought it was Reville chasing him but it was the football cackle who stayed over from the previous home game. Saban is such a wuss.
The elderly get those bruises all the time and I certainly do but most seldom remember what happened. But Saban is such a wuss.
But he may have gotten the bruise when his security pulled on him and trampled a lady.
Saban needs to save his acting for the AFLAC commercials. 
UT was fined $250,000. The game was delayed for 20 minutes. 47 fans were arrested. UT must respond and give a report on their future security actions in number of areas to the SEC.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne called a man "wuss" once for each of his natty's at Alabama in one post.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Wayne called a man "wuss" once for each of his natty's at Alabama in one post.


Wayne B woofin' on the saintly visage of Saban with what the mental health practitioners call "transference." I call it plain ol' passive-Aggs-gressive behaviour driven by Jimbo's imminent departure for Baton Rouge. Now if it were Sumlin incurring his wrath, Wayne B woofin' on Fraud(82-0)chione or better yet Sherman the eff-ing Accountant of Green Bay, aTm and now Nauset Regional High School in Eastham, Mass. ignominy. (If Sherman the eff-ing Accountant had "coached" only at aTm Wayne B woofin' him for his "Ag-nominy.") I think to get Wayne over his B woofin' self, aTm need only hire another 'Bama coach to replace Jimbo - none other than the ideal candidate with bonafides galore in Sonnyboy the Altar Boy but not Junction Boy Shula.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Crackerd,
Jimbo is not going anywhere but will honor his contract. He doesn't lie to his Aggies like Saban, the Wuss, did at LSU. The rest of your post is just silly. Do you want to really compare coaches prior to Saban/Fisher? 
Did you or Rose attend University of AL? Or just fans?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Na he won't lie to "his honorable aggies".

Just a fan.

SEC fine for throwing water bottles and golf balls = $250k.

SEC fine for not even being able to ACT like you've won a big game before = $100k!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Not really relevant but I thought it was worth sharing. I guess I will start researching AL coaches prior Saban since that's where crackerd wants to go.
*"LSU AD Says Nick Saban Regrets Leaving LSU And Has A Lower IQ Than Ed Orgeron"*


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> *"LSU AD Says Nick Saban Has A Lower IQ Than Ed Orgeron"*


Until now we didn't know coaching success and attaining greatest of all time status were inversely related to IQ and related to age.......i know what you're thinking Wayne........and yes coach there IS still time in your life for a career change!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

My all time favorite AL football coach is Mike Price. Hired in 2002 and fired in 2003 without coaching a single game. Apparently he had the morals of a snake. After a warning he continued his drunken ways ending in a $1,000 charge to his motel room while in FL.
More to come as Crackerd wants to go down this rabbit hole.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Not really relevant but I thought it was worth sharing. I guess I will start researching AL coaches prior Saban since that's where crackerd wants to go.
> *"LSU AD Says Nick Saban Regrets Leaving LSU And Has A Lower IQ Than Ed Orgeron"*


Doggone, Wayne - we had some of the same coaches y'all did, and were right proud about it, too. Well, two of three we were right proud of - as for the third...heh-heh, when CBS asked their weekly Aflac trivia question during the unranked monumental upset "Name three head coaches who were at both Alabama and aTm" I drew a total blank. A total blank by having consciously not subconsciously purged Fraudchione from my memory bank. But 'Bama's had more than their, more than *"our"** share of weak sisters as head coaches, too, and unfortunately I *can* remember their names and debilitating times in Tuscaloosa: Rev. Bill Curry, Dumbo DuBose, Mike "Destiny's Darling" Price, and lastly Sonnyboy "Placeholder for Posterity" Shula. So now I've done your research for you - unless you want to go all the way back to J.B. "Ears" Whitworth - and you can spend your time more productively conversing with General Gates about how Saban finagled that that deferment from having to go to confession for all his lies. 

* Proud graduate UA *system* (you know, sorta like aTm Kingsville - which back in the day when we faced 'em, was the Texas A&I Javelinas).

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Crackerd, Ok I’m in neutral with you again.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne, since we're on neutral terms - you know, 'Bama's defense being sorta like the Maginot Line and aTm being Switzerland with all the dough and Jimbo on a secret handshake retainer against the LSU incursion for his services, let me just concur again with your choice of a favorite comedic Crimson Tide coach before the program wussed out with St. Saban. Because, you know, Mike Price is now ripe for a return to the CFB coachosphere if only based on his 99 4/100ths pure foundational work at...at...UTEP - that is, the 6-1 and bowl-eligible maybe New Year's Day bowl-eligible Universidad de Tejas Miners. Which is where Our Marv comes in, with his catch or coachphrase, "Good ore makes good operators." And Mike Price, whether it be at at strip clubs on the Florida Panhandle or deep diving into the football program on the Palouse, is an established operator. And Wazzu, where he established his coaching bonafides if not his lust for lively extracurricular activity, needs a new coach and one with moral probity, well, needs a coach with a probe into his arm for verification that he's "going along with the program." I personally think Marv can have the dragline set by Saturday for pulling him back to the Pac-12 as a caretaker coach, or at least until the unvaccinated upstart who got fired this week wins back the land grant university and its endowment (and mineral rights) in a courtroom for unfair labor practices...But for now, the bumper stickers "Rename Our Price!" need to mined for all they're worth--

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Third Saturday theme from up north......


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Bottle throwing........not exactly a new phenomenon......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227605537409437696


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Bottle throwing........not exactly a new phenomenon......
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227605537409437696


rose, if memory serves, Bear borrowed the helmet of Sand Mountain's own Charley Pell - against whom any bottle thrown would've boomeranged back to the thrower in fear of Charley catching it in midair with his teeth and grinding it back down to sand with his bite.

Charley Pell...I'm sure you know the story (told here for the benefit of our aTm and Alabama confreres) of Coach Bryant holding him out of practice for much of his senior season because too many of his own teammates were getting hurt from Charley's vicious enthusiasm as a 185-pound defensive tackle.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Sand Mountain = tough white boys and Awrtvul's Charlie Pell is one! And as You know, he is the only person to be HC of both the Gamecocks and Clemso!(almost back to back) He may also have been the coach that the cliche', "if you ain't cheatin' then you ain't tryin'' is attributed......(not certain about that).

But since you brought up the mountain.......our state's longest, and one of(if not the longest) the nation's longest winning streaks came to an end last Friday night. The Red Devils(mean white boys) of Fyffe had a 51(I think) game streak snapped by next door neighbor on 75 Geraldine! Now talk about a bottle throwin throw down......they had one in Geraldine last Friday night!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have it on good authority that AG Garland will be sending the FBI to investigate at least one domestic terrorist on this thread. He is expanding his school board memo to include college football sites.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Wait to the very end of video


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well I watched Attorney General Garland today.......he may be an outstanding legal mind, but as a public speaker he was a disappointment to me. 

They're movin' the whole damn outfit down here to the neighborhood.......they'll find terrorists under every rock around here!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

-What's left of LSU and Ol' Miss......Rebs win, hope qb is healthy.
-Wisconsin and Purdue......picking this as the week's game to watch......Purdue, when you're hot, you're hot.
-Clemso and Pitt......in the past when Clemso is favored in this game be careful of Pitt to upset......SO this time I'm feeling Clemso in the upset!
-Oregon UCLA......another good one to see.....Ducks win a good game.
-What's left of USC and Notre Dame........can't believe what a big game this is not......i feel the Irish.
-TOSU and Indiana.......i been picking Indiana in upsets every week.......i quit, Tim's Bucks got it going now.
-Tennessee and bama.......Vols are looking sooooo good.......it's been a long streak and they want it. Plus it's Golding's every other week off........but not yet Vols.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Agree with those picks for the most part. I heard Phil Steele say today if they didn’t have uniforms on the jerseys, Pitt would be a 10-14 point favorite. That might be the one I disagree, but I can see it going either way. 

Oh & take the over in the LSU/Ole Miss game. Easy money, IMO.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob, the over sounds like a good bet.

I hate when the bama Tennessee game is a night game. Mrs. Sherry has a bet with her bookie betting the first thing I say to her on Sunday morning after that bedtime cigar is........"did you catch that cat?"


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Penn State loses in 9 OT. A ncaa record. I thought after TAMU and LSU 7 OT game there rule changes to prevent this?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Truely Wayne 9 is a BUNCH of overtimes......but how in the name of all the world do 2 teams play 9 overtimes and only come up with 20 and 18 point respectively?

Also, imho this silly loss to Illinois, though they are having a nice season, just flat out disqualifies James Franklin for USC or LSU.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Truely Wayne 9 is a BUNCH of overtimes......but how in the name of all the world do 2 teams play 9 overtimes and only come up with 20 and 18 point respectively?
> 
> Also, imho this silly loss to Illinois, though they are having a nice season, just flat out disqualifies James Franklin for USC or LSU.


One would assume that most of those overtimes were scoreless. The spectators must have been falling asleep


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> One would assume that most of those overtimes were scoreless. The spectators must have been falling asleep


But Doc they start the things in field goal range.....right? I shoulda watched it......but I'm pretty bad about in-game napping too!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> But Doc they start the things in field goal range.....right? I shoulda watched it......but I'm pretty bad about in-game napping too!


I'm no rules expert but believe there is a point in time that only 2 point conversions are allowed.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Pitt's Pickett threw for 300 and ran for a couple of TOUGH closeout 3rd downs. First time I've seen Pickett this season and even though he made the Swami look mischanneled.......I like him!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Swami misread the game of the day even though Purdue was tied at 13 with Wisconsin.

Ducks Bruins was game of the day.......other than 9 overtimes. Lol


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> I'm no rules expert but believe there is a point in time that only 2 point conversions are allowed.


You’re expert enough just in bringing it up, Marv. After the first two OTs where you either score a TD or FG, or get stopped on 4th down, the two-point conversion is the only possible scoring play. In other words, a two-point conversion attempt by each team constitutes an overtime. Thus the last seven “overtimes” consisted of seven two-point tries by each team, the last of which won the game for the Illini and new old coach Bert Bulimia.

I figure it only took Jacob about 1.5 of the “OT periods” to exhale voluminously that “It ain’t Franklin.” “Over-Rated…”

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, rotten against florida, good against ole miss, rotten against tamu, good against state........it's that sorry Golding's week off again! 

Bama better score.......it's been 15 years they want it!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

That’s why he’s “our” Golding-a-ling and will be until and unless Saban can convince LSU or maybe USC (or Delta State) they need a Golding-a-ling of their very own…

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

We know you miss him Marvin..........


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I had to Google Golding but I agree AL has struggled on D in some games. Maybe he'll go help Sark.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> We know you miss him Marvin..........


Thanks for posting. Actually caught it in real life. ML is still newsworthy up here in the sticks.
BTW, his replacement at WAZZU is available if you want an unvaccinated coach in the SEC. 
LSU maybe?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

He's right about nerd clusters and almond joy!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

It NEVER gets old with those northerners MG.....


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Got that right, rose - I still force-feed myself this every year to build up the proper hatred and utter pertinacious disdain for puke arnge.






Look close enough and among the 71,000 in attendance that day was a barely double-digit age individual who was suddenly pulled out of his team's Toy Bowl (pee-wee) game on The Third Saturday in October when his Mama showed up on the sideline and asked the coach if her son could be excused because the associate commish of the SEC, Cliff Harper, had somehow gifted me with a ducat slap-dab on the 50-yard line. (Sure as hell weren't because Bear and 'Bama were recruiting me as sixth-grader, like with Ylan Moses.) But experiencing such an outcome at my first SEC game imprinted the venomous disregard of a lifetime. That included indicting Richmond Flowers Jr. for "treason" but over the years, both he and especially Condredge Holloway were excused from such feelings and elevated in stature irrespective the color of their sorry shirts on Saturday.

MG

PS Marv will like this for revisiting the natural slithering and cracker charm of one prominent 'Bama player he recently inquired about.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> It NEVER gets old with those northerners MG.....



Did you light up a cigar?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> I figure it only took Jacob about 1.5 of the “OT periods” to exhale voluminously that “It ain’t Franklin.” “Over-Rated…”
> 
> MG


I was @ work & had the LSU/Ole Miss game on my phone. The only part of the 9 OT game that I watched was the highlights that night.

That said, you don’t make a coaching decision off of 1 game.

There are 2 offensive coaches that I would really like to see calling plays with the talent @ LSU. One is responsible for what happened Saturday.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ...The only part of the 9 OT game that I watched was the highlights that night.
> 
> That said, you don’t make a coaching decision off of 1 game.
> 
> There are 2 offensive coaches that I would really like to see calling plays with the talent @ LSU. One is responsible for what happened Saturday.


I, for one, and thousands if not tens of thousands of Penn State backers certainly hope you're right, Jacob - most of them would even kick in a little coin in "the bidding war" if y'all seemed to falling short of the necessary dough to land *"Coach Call Me Elite Sho' Nuff But Fuggedaboutit For Me Ever Getting a Program to Elite Status."*

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Eh, I’m curious to see how things turn out.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Did I read the Vegas betting line correctly? Auburn is favored over Miss and Baylor is favored over Texas.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Did I read the Vegas betting line correctly? Auburn is favored over Miss and Baylor is favored over Texas.


Both games, ye olde home field advantage, Wayne - though the sips have shown they could find a way to lose if they were playing 11-on-3 defensively in the Alamo...

Meanwhile, a shout-out to Dr. EdA - All Bran's Head Cowch and Bon Mallari's buddy from teasympathizer days, *Harsin, is refusing to divulge whether he's been vaxxed or not* while staring down a state employee-imposed Dec. 8 mandate deadline. My intel is that you may have been contacted by All Bran trustees in their *low-hooved manner* about witnessing a covert trip Harsin takes to the vet school where a syringe of Ivermectin awaits to bring him back into the fold if not perpetuate herd impunity...

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Both games, ye olde home field advantage, Wayne - though the sips have shown they could find a way to lose if they were playing 11-on-3 defensively in the Alamo...
> 
> Meanwhile, a shout-out to Dr. EdA - All Bran's Head Cowch and Bon Mallari's buddy from teasympathizer days, *Harsin, is refusing to divulge whether he's been vaxxed or not* while staring down a state employee-imposed Dec. 8 mandate deadline. My intel is that you may have been contacted by All Bran trustees in their *low-hooved manner* about witnessing a covert trip Harsin takes to the vet school where a syringe of Ivermectin awaits to bring him back into the fold if not perpetuate herd impunity...
> 
> MG


Why not just admit that you haven’t been vaccinated, a refusal to divulge that is a backhand admission you haven’t. And on another note the TT job is open again, you think they’d like to revisit the Mike Leach dismissal because he was mean to Craig James kid.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> And on another note the TT job is open again, you think they’d like to revisit the Mike Leach dismissal   because he was mean to Craig James kid.


How is the kid doing in life?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Auburn is looking good Wayne, sitting Bo(and bringing him back) was a great decision for Harsin.

When Mrs. Sherry worked our local E.R. I would weekly run into friends, acquaintances and subcontractors who would say something akin to , "man, what did you think about my side by side crash?" It coulda been a nail gun through the finger, a crankbait in the earlobe, a roll over mva, genital warts or myriad other things. They would all be slightly offended when I knew nothing about their accidents or conditions until I explained Mrs. Sherry's respect for their medical confidentiality and then later in her career, their HIPPA rights.

We could all just admit in a fronthanded way that Coach Harsin's medical decisions are none of our concern couldn't we Doc?

Coach Harsin may wind up like Dylan at the Newport festival. Dylan sang to the folk crowd.....Harsin's statement/"admission" is likely about his future on Maw Kay's and/or Joe's farms.......


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> We could all just admit in a fronthanded way that Coach Harsin's medical decisions are none of our concern couldn't we Doc?


They certainly are inconsequential to me, I have much more important fish to fry like a two year old with a promising FT future, SD roosters that need killin’, and a new grandson waiting for his grandmother to make it AL to see him when her chauffeur finishes having fun with dogs and stuff. That being said Coach Harsin’s medical decisions are of great concern to his employer so if he doesn’t quit or get fired I guess we’ll know the answer to that vexing question. 😉


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Ole Miss is a much better team than AU. Baylor is hot. AU’s HC can do whatever the frick he wants to with his body. Literally nothing to do with anyone besides himself & his family.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> They certainly are inconsequential to me, ... That being said Coach Harsin’s medical decisions are of great concern to his employer so if he doesn’t quit or get fired I guess we’ll know the answer to that vexing question. 😉


But All Bran being the Barn or Awbrun or whatever bovine byproduct we're impugning 'em as this week, the mandate from "Maw Kay" (Woebin alumna) has a Dec. 8 deadline.

Just so you know:

*Nov. 27* - 'Bama vs. Mooburn​*Dec. 4* - SEC championship game (possibly featuring the Moobarn Waaah Iggles and resurrected QB Bo Pix)​
So they've left themselves just the right amount of Waaah Iggle wiggle room for determining him to be Coach Hairsin or Coach Hairsout -

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Just in case anybody is wonderin'/decodin'........if the boogs beat bama.......the only shot Harsin is taking is in his billfold!

And a big 👍 on grandbabies and roosters!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Just in case anybody is wonderin'/decodin'........if the boogs beat bama.......the only shot Harsin is taking is in his billfold!
> 
> And a big 👍 on grandbabies and roosters!


And as Dr. EdA's inside contacts might confide to Old Grand-Dad, spry and reenergized by aTm Granddad, an instant renaming ceremony to, you know, Jordan-Hairsin Stadium...

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Just in case anybody is wonderin'/decodin'........if the boogs beat bama.......the only shot Harsin is taking is in his billfold!
> 
> And a big 👍 on grandbabies and roosters!


They have about the same chance of beating Alabama as I have beating Usain Bolt in a foot race.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well Usain done stumped his big toe in one race this season!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Well Usain done stumped his big toe in one race this season!


He could outrun me on one leg


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Well Usain done stumped his big toe in one race this season!


rose be meaning *U*s*A*in stumpin' that big toe

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Florida Georgia.....can't see gators putting enough together to make it hsppen.....gators must run the ball to win.....but can't, dawgs win!

Michigan Michigan State.......haven't seen either play......but I have a feeling Michigan wins for the khaki man.

Auburn Ole Miss......Swami's game to see of the week......Bo Nix lights up the Reb defense......but it won't be enough......Rebs win.

Texas Baylor.....I haven't seen Baylor......but I have seen Texas and they don't yet have enough "horses" for a winning fourth quarter against a good team(I'm assuming Baylor is good).

Iowa Wisconsin......I don't know.....I'm feeling Iowa.

Oklahoma wins.

Oklahoma State Kansas......a good game to see.......I like State after last week.

Ohio State Penn State......I see the Buckeye qb keeping the progress going......if you don't like James Franklin and want to see his chances at LSU or USC smashed against garnet and gray, then watch this game!

Notre Dame UNC.......wow, I wish I could pick Mack's underperforming team to pull the upset but, heck......I do pick it, UNC wins!

Guys, I can't believe it's week 9 already......the older I get the faster it goes by. Dang, I bet it really goes fast for you Marvin!

Next year i think we should all go to Dallas on Thursday, throw birds and party with Doc's training group on Friday and go to the Texas Oklahoma game together on Saturday. If you guys can make it happen, I'm gonna ride a train!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

"Ridin' on the City of New Orleans," rose, where today's upset special calls for that SEC institution of yore, Tulane, to topple mighty Cincinnatta.

MG

PS Don't forget Our Wayne on that junket - or at least havin' him swing out to New Mejico and pick up Cousin Houston Nutt for some color analysis. By the way, Cousin Houston coached Harsin at Boise State and word is he's All Bran's Ivermectin interne on the Cattle and Swine 1% solution.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Guys, I can't believe it's week 9 already......the older I get the faster it goes by. Dang, I bet it really goes fast for you Marvin!


The last time I checked time was still the same, just took more dollars to make it move.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Texas found a way to lose. Dish has a dispute with our local ABC station so I couldn't watch the game. Tried on my iPhone but to no avail.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Has anyone else noticed that the first 5 games this season no holding penalties were called. These last 4 games the refs call holding on every series.

A memo musta went out?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Poor Mullen - all that’s left for his further humiliation now is concocting _a la_ McIlwain a story that his life is in jeopardy from a squad of killer snails controlled from the grave by Fidel Castro…

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Auburn Ole Miss is not going as hoped.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

In non Sec news…

Clempson is not good this year. Kinda like my bow hunting season thus far. Very Frustrating! Oh well…. Duck season is coming soon. I’m sure that will bring no frustration… haha!!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jg, good naked candor on a couple of fronts, but Clemps at least "bowed up" to repulse the Criminoles and keep the home win streak alive. When the 'Noles had a chance to strike if not terror, at least a little legitimacy back into the ACC, they reverted to their girly roots and sub-mediocrity. I mean their last few minutes trying to run out the clock and protect a lead put me in the mind of the clown act in the Florida State University circus I used to see on summer vacations to Callaway Gardens. Been so long since FSU's been in there with any real stuff (competitive), their Tiger tamer's stand has plum fell in...









First time I can recall that all three major Sunshine State programs are in simultaneous disarray. (Not counting "the national champs" [UCF] as major, if only 'cause they've got that minor annoyance Malzahn running things.)

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jg, just because a man's team is down shouldn't preclude a man's smack talking about everyone else's favorite team!. I know MG and I will still be here giving it to others after the game with the resurgent boogs(and like we were with that aggie mishap).

I mean, I understand Cutty's scarcity, but Clemso will be back soon! Don't be a stranger!

BTW, My buddy in Hale county wants me to come down and shoot this one on Tuesday.......he says he doesn't want this guy to hurt the big ones during the rut?.......


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

AL is only favored over LSU by 25 pts.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Gary Patterson, late of TCU, is now available.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> AL is only favored over LSU by 25 pts.


Wayne, you see some of the NFL results yesterday? Terrible Jets beat Cincy with a QB cut four times by the team. Aints knock off Brady with a backup QB who is throwing to receivers making first-career catches and with recycled Heisman winner Mark Ingram jacking up the team. Iggles run wild behind Jalen Hurts and fourth-string RB over...the homestanding and longstanding loser Lions. Anyhow, apropos your "only favored by 25 pts," when 'Bama and the 'Who play, and wherever they play, it's like an NFL game both in personnel and in mindset of all bets are off, 'cause traditionally there may have been very few upsets but there's been a ton of close games when records of one team or the other wouldn't have warranted such outcomes.

On another note, I believe Our Jacob will be happy to hear Cry Me a River Patterson is available, as it opens the door for him to take a job at Louisiana Monroe after Tater Tot Terry Bowden emerges as the shock successor to YawYaw Foobaw (Orgeron) in Baton Rouge gets another crack at SEC stardom. You may remember he had an undefeated season right off the bat and won like 20 of his first 21 games at All Bran 30 years ago, and who could argue with those credentials?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jgsanders said:


> In non Sec news…
> 
> Clempson is not good this year. Kinda like my bow hunting season thus far. Very Frustrating! Oh well…. Duck season is coming soon. I’m sure that will bring no frustration… haha!!!


Just keep pulling the bow up on the rope.

I have went once this year & I think I made a huge mistake having my wife’s nephew in the Lone Wolf on a double set we have. Probably should have went to one of the ground blinds.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Crackered are you trying to get your excuse in early in case LSU upsets AL? Like some other team did? Well we were only 18 points under dog. But I take your point.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

roseberry said:


> Jg, just because a man's team is down shouldn't preclude a man's smack talking about everyone else's favorite team!. I know MG and I will still be here giving it to others after the game with the resurgent boogs(and like we were with that aggie mishap).
> 
> I mean, I understand Cutty's scarcity, but Clemso will be back soon! Don't be a stranger!
> 
> ...


John-
That looks like one that feeds in my front yard. One of about a dozen or so. Corn will do that.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll see you Wednesday then Eric!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I'll see you Wednesday then Eric!


Hold on before you go hieing off, rose - Eric could be corn-feeding us another tall toller tale or white-tipped white-tailed tale! We need to have his account vetted by Senator Tuberville, who will probably declare the toll-a-lope (jackalope first cousin) the official semi-state animal of West Georgia (sorry, of Alabama's nether region, Lee County). And it heartens me to think that some of the late FT grande dame Dottie Metcalf's millions might go into the captive breeding program down there!

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wayne Nutt said:


> AL is only favored over LSU by 25 pts.


That’s for the 1st half.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Predicted to beat a team by almost four touchdowns is not enough for Wayne?

Isn't this the fourth team this year that scheduled open date in front of their game with the tide to prepare, motivate and get healthy? Hasnt every Louisiana kid on that LSU team has spent his entire life from pee wee until now dreaming of beating alabama? How many times have there been games as lopsided as last year's?(last year and 1922)

Doc wisely commented that "betting on 19 yo kids isn't smart". But you CAN BET every LSU kid playing the tide is ready to make his mark at gametime.

Don't go through the motions bama! Complacency and rat poison! These Tigers and their coach need something to remember and brag about for the rest of their lives(and it ain't the aggies)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> These Tigers and their coach need something to remember and brag about for the rest of their lives(and it ain't the aggies)


Only one team in America fits that bill, the latte Longhorns from Austin Texas and their desire to beat the Aggies is so great that they chose to join the SEC to have that opportunity having no idea what it’s like in the snake pit they volunteered to jump into. We’ve loved the post Darrell Royal tea sippers and nothing embodies their quest quite like the Chardonnay sips of John Mackovic 😉


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> ...Their desire to beat the Aggies is so great that they chose to join the SEC to have that opportunity having no idea what it’s like in the snake pit they volunteered to jump into. *We’ve loved the post Darrell Royal tea sippers and nothing embodies their quest quite like the Chardonnay sips of John Mackovic 😉*


That's only because your very dignified mot juste mustn't have been made aware of *the latest aTm-Tide-sips ménage à trois*

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Crackerd, I don't get it. I know what a threesome is. I know what exact means. I don't get how they fit together.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne, the stripper’s boyfriend came from aTm (1) to ‘Bama (2) and then to Tejas (3) for the “trois” bidness but I guess it ain’t a true ménage a trois because the stripper and the monkey weren’t part of the equation, apparently, until the boyfriend slash special teams coach for all three institutions walked into tee-tee (get it?) bar in Austin and saw the Pole Assassin and her simian sidekick. Of course “sidekick” for a special teams coach could have different connotations, too—

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Wayne, the stripper’s boyfriend came from aTm (1) to ‘Bama (2) and then to Tejas (3) for the “trois” bidness but I guess it ain’t a true ménage a trois because the stripper and the monkey weren’t part of the equation, apparently, until the boyfriend slash special teams coach for all three institutions walked into tee-tee (get it?) bar in Austin and saw the Pole Assassin and her simian sidekick. Of course “sidekick” for a special teams coach could have different connotations, too—
> 
> MG


Thus sayeth the "Riddle Master".


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

TexAgs covered the Jeff Banks/monkey/stripper wife story this afternoon. First I had heard about it or even cared about it. Just more crazy TU stuff. TexAgs thought it would be a hit on recruiting.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marv, you’re just p!ssed off because it went unmentioned in most accounts that Banks’ pedigree includes playing for, heh-heh, Mike “Destiny’s Darling” Price at Wazzu before he was put in charge of the 12th Man at aTm. Right, Wayne? I mean they may rename the key contact maker on the sips’ special teams in his honor as the 12th Monkey…

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Funny. Probably hurts their chances of inking Arch Manning.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Just keep pulling the bow up on the rope.
> 
> I have went once this year & I think I made a huge mistake having my wife’s nephew in the Lone Wolf on a double set we have. Probably should have went to one of the ground blinds.


Just got back from a Missouri public land hunt last week. Lots of hunters. From Wisconsin, Michigan, Louisiana, SC, Missouri and and I’m probably missing a few. Small bucks and does. It was cool studying topo maps and essentially roughing it a mile or back into the woods with about 50 lbs of gear, may have even lost a few lbs…ha! Cool encounters but no success. Oh well…. For my Bama friends Rose and Cracker…go Braves!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Just got back from a Missouri public land hunt last week. Lots of hunters. From Wisconsin, Michigan, Louisiana, SC, Missouri and and I’m probably missing a few. Yeah, Li'lo Delaware, jg. Ten days and counting for the property owner where most of the 2009 NRC was held (and where lots of decent deer hang out). His experience parallels yours below and if you ran into him out there he would've been wearing one of them scripted A hats not just because he's an asshat but his extensive higher education would have discerned between the mullet A and the Sooie Pigs' A (no use for them Bravos, me or him either, as we share an undying A-ffinity for, er, frustration with the perennial frauds in pinstripes. But 'Bama is a relatively new fascination for him, thanks to St. Nick Saban, "My Cousin Vinny" and that great man in a Crimson helmet mortarboard, Judge Fred "Herman Munster" Gwynne (Hahvud, '51).






jgsanders said:


> Small bucks and does. It was cool studying topo maps and essentially roughing it a mile or back into the woods with about 50 lbs of gear, may have even lost a few lbs…ha! Cool encounters but no success. Oh well…. For my Bama friends Rose and Cracker…go Braves!
> 
> View attachment 87760


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Cracker, a bit off topic for the CFB thread, but most folks in the the SE grew up watching the Bravos. Like Rose, not a modern fan of Atlanta the city, but do remember guys like Bruce Benedict, Raphael Ramirez, Bob Horner, Claudel Washington (rally killer), Dale Murphy, and Glenn Hubbard of the Braves back in the 80’s when it seemed only they and the Cubs (pre lights) were on TV we could get. 

My favorite AL team has always been the Red Sox. 3 reasons: they also hate the pinstripes, Braves originated in Boston, and my wife’s roommate at Clem and son and great friend to this day is from Boston. She moved back after college. If you have never done 7/4 in Boston, add it your bucket list. A few years back we did a 5k around Hahvad in the Am, caught a Sox game mid day (Yawkey way and all) , went down to Charles River to listen to the Boston Pops play in the Egg at dusk, and saw the best fireworks ever shot from a barge over the Charles River. Great day and my favorite “big city”.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Great lineup Jg, my Braves, only by radio, had names like speedster Ralph Garr, Rico Carty, Orlando Cepeda, Dusty Baker, Hank and Tommie Aaron, Darrell Evans, Phil Neikro, Clete Boyer, Felix Millan and the ancient Hoyt Wilhelm..........plus the now pol-inc Chief Knocka-Homa!

Now dad has passed, kids are grown and gone, no Bobby and Leo or Chipper and Andrew........so I never even bandwagoned an inning. I watched every pitch of the last Braves series clinching win at the Ozark Oaks motel, across from the DQ in Mountain Home.(before everyone became a flyfisher). Sad to have missed it......haven't even been down to the new park(i guess it's still new and it's way closer than FC or Turner).


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Great lineup Jg, my Braves, only by radio, had names like speedster Ralph Garr, Rico Carty, Orlando Cepeda, Dusty Baker, Hank and Tommie Aaron, Darrell Evans, Phil Neikro, Clete Boyer, Felix Millan and the ancient Hoyt Wilhelm..........plus the now pol-inc Chief Knocka-Homa!
> 
> Now dad has passed, kids are grown and gone, no Bobby and Leo or Chipper and Andrew........so I never even bandwagoned an inning. I watched every pitch of the last Braves series clinching win at the Ozark Oaks motel, across from the DQ in Mountain Home.(before everyone became a flyfisher). Sad to have missed it......haven't even been down to the new park(i guess it's still new and it's way closer than FC or Turner).


I’ll call your Atlanta Braves and raise you the mid 1950s Milwaukee Braves, my NL team for a kid in Fort Worth Texas. They even came to town and played an exhibition game at LaGrave Field home of the Fort Worth Cats (a Dodgers farm team).. my Dad as always wrangled some prime seats and I took pictures with my new 35 mm camera. The notables Warren Spahn, Eddie Mathews, Red Schoendienst, Hank Aaron, Del Crandall, Johnny Logan, Lew Burdette, Joe Adcock


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Great lineup Jg, my Braves, only by radio, had names like speedster Ralph Garr, Rico Carty, Orlando Cepeda, Dusty Baker, Hank and Tommie Aaron, Darrell Evans, Phil Neikro, Clete Boyer, Felix Millan and the ancient Hoyt Wilhelm..........plus the now pol-inc Chief Knocka-Homa!
> 
> Now dad has passed, kids are grown and gone, no Bobby and Leo or Chipper and Andrew........so I never even bandwagoned an inning. I watched every pitch of the last Braves series clinching win at the Ozark Oaks motel, across from the DQ in Mountain Home.(before everyone became a flyfisher). Sad to have missed it......haven't even been down to the new park(i guess it's still new and it's way closer than FC or Turner).


rose, you left out the Top Cat, Tony Cloninger as a pretty decent righthander in the early years who also hit two grannies in a game and I think had the NL record for RBI a single game for a long time from those two slams and a sac fly. Then there was Tua's uncle, Mike "Hawaiian Punch" Lum - well, he wasn't Tua's actual uncle, but he was a darned good lefty high school QB in Honolulu. And "The Little Bulldog," Pat Jarvis (whose Wikipedia entry, when I went there to check if he was still alive, concluded: "After retiring from baseball, Jarvis served in several government positions in the state of Georgia, including Sheriff of Dekalb County. In 1999 he was convicted of fraud and served 15 months in federal prison. He currently runs an organic nursery in Rutledge, Georgia.").

jg, re "if you've never done 7/4 in Boston"...I did 7/4 and the other 364 days for 10 years in Boston (and Cambridge) (and the Vineyard), but my favorite July 4 of those years was spent at a roadhouse bar in Concord watching Dave Righetti no-hit the Sawx and your fellow South Carolinian George Rogers Jim Ed Rice in '83.

A lot of time afield and astream with Boston's sporting legends of the era in official and unofficial capacities, some at the height of their stardom, some well past it (including one with .406 in the rearview mirror and up ahead on a pedestal at the same time), but the only outing I'll recount here as appropriate for rtf almost ended up with me posting bail for a certain 7-footer who knocked at the wrong house at 3:30 one morning to get me when we were going out in the harbor to hunt sea ducks...

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

My recollection of the Braves is Spahn, Sain & pray for rain.

The Red Sox as a team with the Splendid Splinter, a whole bunch of over .300 hitters who couldn't beat the Yanks.

But the Cards with Stan the man, Harry the cat, Enos, Marty Marion of even if you miss the grounder do it with style,
Red Schoendiest & others who I no longer recollect as being the team of us Midwesterner's.

The Dodgers were still in Brooklyn, the Giants in NY & the Lakers in the twin city's.

Free agency made teams no longer fun to watch.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow......you guys lineups are the classics! All the more reason we should all do a football game next year!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Wow......you guys lineups are the classics! All the more reason we should all do a football game next year!


Anything I did in my youth rates as historical if worthy of mention.

When I was in the service I was quartered at HDQTR's SAC, Omaha NE.
Had a GF whose dad was a big shot in Standard Oil so we had tickets right behind home plate for AAA BB team
& the College World Series. Watched Lou Ciola go 17-1, his curve ball really moved. He could not make it with
the big Cards. Pro Wrestling was also big, O'Connor, Yukon Eric, Killer Kowalski, Hans Schmidt, gorgeous George to
name a few.

Played pasture pool at Indian Hills, at the time outside Omaha, with a Colonel who was invited to the National Amateur
yearly & a sergeant who set the course record at Elmwood, a public course, who went on to qualify for the Olympics as
a pistol expert.

General LeMay was a big sports fan, the runways were redid for a sports car race sports car race weekend & being in
special services I got to meet Debbie Reynolds up close at another event. The lady Dr Ed alludes to who became Jack
Love's wife being probably the only female I have seen with as much presence as Debbie Reynolds. Also Howard Keel
who did a rendition of OK.

& last but not least, the World wide Air Force Basketball tourney & the following year the World Wide Services Tourney
where of the 48 participants 26 were playing pro ball within the next 2 years, many having been removed from a pro career.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Swami??????????????


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marv, is this a jackalope on steroids showing up in Brookings for the Jacks in the Dakota Marker game v the ‘Bama Lite Bisons?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456736019529838597
MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Been workin today Marvin......
But I'm pullin for
Nebraska over TOSU
Boogs over TAMU
Bama over Boudin
Anybody playing Michigan


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

I saw and saved your first draft, swami—



roseberry said:


> …Nebraska over TOSU
> Boogs over TAMU
> Bama over Boudin
> Anybody playing Michigan
> *And Bert Bulimia may never own the B1G but he’s already collecting from rental properties in the heads of OJ (Overrated Jimmy) Franklin and the preppy chemistry lab assistant Row the Paper Boat Fleck.*


MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Our D rattled Bo. I wish you AL boys would quit hurting out QB. There is nothing left that can be braced on his left side. He is an iron man though. 
I feel sorry for #6 Achane. He is on Jimbos s list. Auburn lost big by only scoring 3 points. Big drop in polls.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

aTm pursuit and especially tackling in the open field was best I’ve seen this season, Wayne—

On the other hand, ‘Bama’s gameplan for LSU seemed to point toward having O’s firing rescinded and him rehired on the spot. 

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> But I'm pullin for
> Boogs over TAMU


Oh well, Aggies 2-0 vs the state of Alabama 😉


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

State champ Aggies......congrats!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Did I read that FL lost to SC?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Did I read that FL lost to SC?


Big time and now the savior Dan Mullen is on shaky ground


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Quaking


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

In Austin TX UT fans are looking forward to basketball season as the football team flounders with new wizard coach Sarkisian. Perhaps they should deemphasize football and make it an intramural sport or reconsider their pending move to the SEC. To say that Wayne and I enjoy their misery in Austin is a serious understatement.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

That didn’t take long, throwing stuff overboard to keep the ship from sinking








Sources: Florida fires defensive coordinator Todd Grantham, offensive line coach John Hevesy — ESPN


Florida coach Dan Mullen, on the heels of three consecutive losses and amid mounting pressure, fired defensive coordinator Todd Grantham and offensive line coach John Hevesy on Sunday, sources told ESPN, confirming a report by The Athletic.




apple.news


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> The UC Davis Aggies have a dog that retrieves the kicking tees. It was just announced that it is his last season. He's 11. Just to keep it RTF oriented, he has something like 65 MH passes. His replacement is in training I believe. (I've withdrawn the comment about being the youngest MH since I couldn't prove it by the public records.)


Eric, you may have lost count of MH passes, but the stats man (or woman) for Cal-Davis has kept precise tabs on the number of his pickups, as in picking up the “kickoff tee”

https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/wonder...Wv7dtgMEOpSCrj50rzqh6R8FoyX1gIC9Z5b4vCFKFqk3Y

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Eric, you may have lost count of MH passes, but the stats man (or woman) for Cal-Davis has kept precise tabs on the number of his pickups, as in picking up the “kickoff tee”
> 
> https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/wonder...9c2c5CTriwMWTkuDEm5_Bmka8JfGhdg1i1gE6xAQSEoZs
> 
> MG


Thanks!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

crackerd said:


> Eric, you may have lost count of MH passes, but the stats man (or woman) for Cal-Davis has kept precise tabs on the number of his pickups, as in picking up the “kickoff tee”
> 
> https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/wonder...Wv7dtgMEOpSCrj50rzqh6R8FoyX1gIC9Z5b4vCFKFqk3Y
> 
> MG


Great story. I believe I judged Pint in a WCX many yars ago. He really is a wonderful dog to watch.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose/EdA/Wayne/Jacob, could get interesting in toxville tomorrow - especially if the scion of a good ol' rtf'er from yesteryear can help the Viles do some damage to the Dawgs' defense. And following onto his - *the scion's - second SEC Offensive Lineman of the Week award this season*, that just might be a possibility. 

What a homecoming story, *at least from Jawja's angle*. From rtf's vantage, we may need to recruit Mr. Ted Shih into the CFB thread to vet its telling...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Minds like Crackerd brought us the Great Pumpkin. Or that Crane guy. Very funny even though I didn’t understand it all.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Rebs and Aggies.......watch this one.......attend this one.......if the two tamu backs are healthy, then the tamu wins by 7. If the tamu qb plays like he did against bama, tamu wins by 60!

Auburn and State.....hmmmmm, i was pulling for Auburn last week and they lost. I am pulling for State this week so boogs win!

Georgia and Tennessee.......vols been exceeding expectations all season, and if they hang within 10 at the end of the first, the they will exceed my expectations today. I like the vol qb.....i hope Cade doesn't let him get killed today MG. What a place to be, little past full tree color but football weather at the southern "big house"......wish I could be there!

Oklahoma and Baylor......i think the "new" sooner qb keeps winning by just a little bit.

Michigan State and Penn State.....i calling this one for State......but who cares


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Rebs and Aggies.......watch this one.......attend this one.......if the two tamu backs are healthy, then the tamu wins by 7. If the tamu qb plays like he did against bama, tamu wins by 60!
> 
> Auburn and State.....hmmmmm, i was pulling for Auburn last week and they lost. I am pulling for State this week so boogs win!
> 
> ...


 Hey Swami, your crystal ball needs recalibrating!! 
Penn St doesn't play Mich St for two more weeks.
They play Mich today


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

mjh345 said:


> Hey Swami, your crystal ball needs recalibrating!!
> Penn St doesn't play Mich St for two more weeks.
> They play Mich today


I never said, "this week's predictions are....."! But i did say, "who cares".  Dementia.....early onset, it's real!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

roseberry said:


> I never said, "this week's predictions are....."! But i did say, "who cares".   Dementia.....early onset, it's real!


Haha, sadly, it is very real.
Has anyone seen my computer?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

That’s OK, rose, even if my flyer station buddy was more than a tad nonplussed when I told “them” the fate that awaits UGa today.










MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Todd Grantham's revenge! First half Wow!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

I hear swami’s put his prediction on the renaming of All Bran’s Jordan-Hairsin Stadium on hold - that is, unless the outcome of today’s game under the current (at least until Dec. 8) coach commemorates it “extra label” as the Ivermectin Collapseum. More cowbell, rose—

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Who knew Baylor had such a good Defense? Or everyone knew OK was suspect.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

We got our butts whooped. Had a chance to come back but our qb threw two interceptions. Not good.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne and Doc, sorry but this year's Swami jinx rolls on. But we did predict a need for great quarterback play....I thought the aggies defense was gonna get it done at the start of the second half.

So it looks like bama, with a head to head against the Rebs, only needs to beat Arkansas OR Auburn to make the SEC Championship game........and be slobbered on by them Dawgs! Hmmmmmmm?

Oklahoma's pattern of narrow escapes was also Swami jinxed. I supposed, even though the Vols exceeded my expectations, Georgia is the only team that is strong enough to jinx the jinx!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

We've discussed this crazy stuff before......I was listening on the radio.....it surely bewildered the announcers and the crowd.

What a shameful occurrence for Auburn.









Baffling day at Auburn ends with serious questions


The worst collapse in Auburn football history was hard to watch.




www.al.com


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Obviously, everyone in the SEC missed the play when they did not target Buffalo's coach. 
So now he's making KS competitive 🆒 



roseberry said:


> We've discussed this crazy stuff before......I was listening on the radio.....it surely bewildered the announcers and the crowd.
> 
> What a shameful occurrence for Auburn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Shameful is Texas getting beaten by Kansas and a five game losing streak. I found something to smile about.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Ole Ball Coach!!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> View attachment 87925
> 
> 
> Ole Ball Coach!!


You do realize that the coaching tenure that saw TX become irrelevant now resides in the ACC. 
& is competitive!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Obviously, everyone in the SEC missed the play when they did not target Buffalo's coach.
> So now he's making KS competitive 🆒





Marvin S said:


> You do realize that the coaching tenure that saw TX become irrelevant now resides in the ACC.
> & is competitive!


Doggone but you do have long-term memory problems, Marv - 'cept for that 64-yard dropkick you made in 1919 vs. Iron Oregon Metallurgy & Mines Tech of course. The last Buffalo *Bulls* coach not "targeted" by the SEC was Turner Gill who All Bran passed on over Breadtruck Chuck Barkley's recommendation and who then also went to KU and promptly belly flopped going 1-16 in the Big 12 over two seasons before he was fired.

If the newly overlooked guy was passed over by the SEC, he was passed over by almost everybody else, too - he's a first-year head coach at KU going on 58 years old and really made his bones at the DIII level when he won about a thousand games at Wisconsin-Whitewater. (And with that reference, we can come full circle, as in hoops, to tell you about a coach the SEC - and the Crimson Tide specifically, didn't "not target" and who really has got a team competitive on the national level- 'Bama basketball coach Nate Oats - who was an assistant at Wisconsin-Whitewater, then at Buffalo, before becoming head coach there and then lured away to make a moribund program, like, really, really relevant in Tuscaloosa. To my biased eyes, Oats is the modern day Adolph Rupp for 'Bama.)

As for "the coaching tenure that saw TX become irrelevant now resid(ing) in the ACC," Mack Brown at least won a NC for sips and to his further credit was the sacrificial lamb for Saban's reign of terror atop CFB. (If only Colt hadn't got hurt...yada yada yada.) As for his return to UNC - meh, I was never a fan, but give him credit for persevering and for still having some fire left in the boiler.

And lastly, I'm also questioning your short-term memory, since it's been almost week and you've yet to comment on the latest installment of the South Dakota Showdown, Jacks vs. 'Yotes - especially the miraculous cure for the injured Coyote player who threw down his crutches in celebration at Lourdes (the Vermillion version, a k a the U of SoDak end zone) at the end of the game-winning play - watch for him in the back of the end zone in the video replay below. I'm also sure the 'Yotes also appreciate your providing a precision quartz game clock that preserved one second for launching the Hail Mary. 'Cause you know, good quartz, well good ore, makes good clock operators, especially if it's home clocking. Lots of stuff to comprehend here, Marv - but all yours for the mineral analytics:






MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Good post MG, I originally thought Marvin WAS talking about Turner Gill. I started to mention it myself but couldn't remember details like wheather it was Charles Barkley or Jesse Jackson pushing him for that instate job.

As to those Big 12'ers getting into the SEC, I have very sound inside informers saying that we shouldn't be suprised if we see personnel so enthusiastic about the move that they will not even wait on their own teams to move in order to get into the SEC!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Doggone but you do have long-term memory problems, Marv - 'cept for that 64-yard dropkick you made in 1919 vs. Iron Oregon Metallurgy & Mines Tech of course. The last Buffalo *Bulls* coach not "targeted" by the SEC was Turner Gill who All Bran passed on over Breadtruck Chuck Barkley's recommendation and who then also went to KU and promptly belly flopped going 1-16 in the Big 12 over two seasons before he was fired.
> 
> If the newly overlooked guy was passed over by the SEC, he was passed over by almost everybody else, too - he's a first-year head coach at KU going on 58 years old and really made his bones at the DIII level when he won about a thousand games at Wisconsin-Whitewater. (And with that reference, we can come full circle, as in hoops, to tell you about a coach the SEC - and the Crimson Tide specifically, didn't "not target" and who really has got a team competitive on the national level- 'Bama basketball coach Nate Oats - who was an assistant at Wisconsin-Whitewater, then at Buffalo, before becoming head coach there and then lured away to make a moribund program, like, really, really relevant in Tuscaloosa. To my biased eyes, Oats is the modern day Adolph Rupp for 'Bama.)
> 
> ...


Not a memory issue, just thought I heard that on a broadcast about the Buffalo coach. 

As for the SD thing, what coach calls a pass play to set up the clock stopping so this 
can happen. Ordell Braase regards.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

D


crackerd said:


> Eric, you may have lost count of MH passes, but the stats man (or woman) for Cal-Davis has kept precise tabs on the number of his pickups, as in picking up the “kickoff tee”
> 
> https://www.ucdavis.edu/news/wonder...Wv7dtgMEOpSCrj50rzqh6R8FoyX1gIC9Z5b4vCFKFqk3Y
> 
> MG


I did a bit more research on "Pint the Wonder Dog". When she was training him to pick up the tee, he started to go after the football itself. Danika felt it was because it was shaped much like a duck. So, she simply leashed him. However, he still would go for the "duck" so she took to covering his eyes during the kick-off. Also, after a couple years of working, a new kicker arrived on the scene who used a green tee. Pint was confused because it melded with the grass. After a couple tries and the kicker seeing how important Pint was to the team, the kicker changed to the black tee.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Love this - Jersey boyz. Plus Grandpa is the spittin' image of Paulie Walnuts, so Marv won't have anything bad to say about la familia!









The First Family of New Jersey Football


Seventeen of the last 20 New Jersey state high school championships have featured a team coached by Mike Campanile or one of his four sons.




www.nytimes.com





MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> I did a bit more research on "Pint the Wonder Dog". When she was training him to pick up the tee, he started to go after the football itself. Danika felt it was because it was shaped much like a duck. So, she simply leashed him. However, he still would go for the "duck" so she took to covering his eyes during the kick-off. Also, after a couple years of working, a new kicker arrived on the scene who used a green tee. Pint was confused because it melded with the grass. After a couple tries and the kicker seeing how important Pint was to the team, the kicker changed to the black tee.


Now Eric, if Danika had only trained the toller to pick the 8-ball out of the side pocket for the Cal-Davis billiards team, it would have been like picking up a black goose, and the distinction clearly could have been made










But I guess - and actually my own experience tells me, tollers are too smart for that little ploy and can be shady characters to boot, the older they get, the shadier...










But man would I love to have one of them Pint bobbleheads they handed out for his farewell to CFB - way, way cool and what a great little dog (Pint the special teams star)

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

This is the week Swami tries to, at least, accurately forecast who is playing who from scheduling done years ago! Let's see if the tea leaves cooperate........

Spartans and Buckeyes......liking the Spartan coach......liking the Buckeye qb more.....TOSU WINS!

Iowa St and Oklahoma.......I like the Sooners playing hard for Riley......so they can go with him.

Ducks and Utes......you can never tell about Coach Kyle, he can mess you up......though my pick is Ducks.....Whittingham can get a team up!

Huskers and Bucky......I have been picking Coach Frost to get Nebraska going all season......but they are like Texas and Tennessee......they have enough players for 3 quarters but not yet enough for 4.......good luck Huskers but Wisconsin wins.

Clemson and Wake......big game for both teams.......Dabo brings the team to play, and wins a close one! My game to watch today(and I've never said that about a Deacon game before)

Bama and Tuskers.......I said "them Hogs will run over a man's ass"........and they will today......picking Tide for a late win!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Not liking spartan coach anymore......lol


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

UT has lost six in a row.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Not liking spartan coach anymore......lol


So rose you’re saying they may have overpaid by what?,$93.5M on Mel’s new $95M contract? Our Jacob and LSU might be disappointed that they lost out to Sparty for him at that price—

And Wayne, we’re thinking another six in a row for the sips and Sark’s back running ‘Bama’s offense. Which would be eminently better’n Bill O’Brien running it in the ground…

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Don’t wanna go premature swami on you, rose, but I see the Cristobal crystal ball channeling “Cousin Vinny” Gambini on “The Utes” proving that *Zer-O-Gon* is same old, same old folded effing Ducks— 28-0 at the half and done, done.






MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

UT not bowl eligible.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Two P5 Florida 5-6 teams playing this Saturday. Who gets a bowl invite. I think FSU.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Florida needs a coach too. Mullen is gone.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Is Napier a good fit for FL?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

RIP Cecil Hurt.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Is Napier a good fit for FL?


That’s a fair question. In my opinion, LSU, UGA, and the OSU are the easiest coaching jobs in the country. Simply bc they don’t have a strong in-state competitor and they Can essentially lock down a great state to recruit from. Just my opinion. Not so much in Florida.

Billy was fired by Dabo. Has he grown? or been the benefactor of Saban and LA/LSU 2nd tier scraps. It’s a fair question. I personally wouldn’t hire him for a big time gig. Time will tell though. Folks are over paying every where, MSU, PSU, etc. 

It’s becoming the minor NFL league which is sad.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Florida needs a coach too. Mullen is gone.


Go ahead and get it out, Wayne - don't be bashful. You're taking care of family with posts like this, not a thing wrong with it. Giving strongest recommendation to cousin Houston Nutt for any of the P5 jobs that have come open in recent weeks shows the bonds of family ("fambly" in All Bran linguistics) on open if somewhat oblique display. When you endorse Cuz and all but demand that presidents and BoTs for institutions in need of character, charm, leadership and winning ways uber alles, make that call and get straight to the point










jg, welcome back and the overpaying and commitment by Pedo State to Franklin must be financed by pet rock futures, no way they could be that stupid (sorry, that genius) in retaining a coach 82% of the fanbase loathes for the "elite program" he still aspires to build...

And as for Mullen, at least he went out without resorting to some cockamamie bull about a contract having been taken out on him by the Miami mob, a la McIlwain his predecessor.

rose, tough year for sports reporters in Alabama, but never forget Bear's response of yesteryear when told a member of the Fourth Estate who covered the Crimson Tide had passed away and asked to contribute ten bucks toward funeral expenses:
"Here's a $20 - bury two of 'em..."

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Took me a while to get BoTs.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Saban’s rant on self absorbed AL fans..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463714287244001281


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

*Put me in, Coach!*

Thank you, EdA - That’s the Thanksgiving grace before meals, confession, communion, and extreme unction (for them Dawgs) rolled into one by Saint Saban

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, it's already "rivalry week", the last week of a very unpredictable and surprising season.......(unpredictable for all but the 36% success rate Swami). Lets get to it........

Clemson and South Carolina......the SC team is on a definite upswing making this game appear to be a Swami pick to be a competitive, must watch contest. Swami says, "watch the first half, then make other plans, Coach Swinney has FINALLY got his team on an upswing too!" Clemson wins!

FSU and Florida......I think with all the craziness I am picking FSU. Gator Haters everywhere should watch this game because things are gonna change in Gainesville once Lane Kiffin, Billy Napier, Lincoln Riley, or whoever shows up......right?

Georgia and The Wreck......the only reason I pick this blowout is because I just Swamified two ACC teams to win over our beloved SEC squads above. Georgia, then more Georgia and some more Georgia! Two massive beat downs in a row for Tech!

Nebraska and Iowa.......Nebraska is sooooo close and lord knows they hate Iowa. They will be close again, Iowa wins. Stick with Frost.

Notre Dame and Stanford.......David Shaw, you know I think you are cool, give me a reason! Don't let anyone have Notre Dame in the playoff to be blown out again.........Swami picks the Irish in spite of his wishes!

TAMU and LSU.......I think Jimbo will not lose 4 conference games because that would put him just a little to close too Dan Mullen......ever think about what might have been if Mullen got the last second 3 pointer instead of our hero Jimbo this season? I do.

Washington State and Washington......I really don't know which is which, but if I pick Washington then I am five keystrokes closer to predicting something someone cares about. Washington!

Oklahoma and Oklahoma State......Lincoln Riley wins his last regular season game as a Sooner.......na, something telks me mullet man wins! State!

Oregon and Oregon State.......we can't, in these times, in this state, still call this game something as insensitive as "The Civil War" can we? Nope, but I predict Oregon to win in the, hmmm let me see, contest of two equally progressive entities, hmmmm what can we call it.......I got it.......it's no longer the "Civil War", Swami renames it......"The Peaceful Protest"! Yep, nice ring to it! Oregon wins the Peaceful Protest!

The Ohio State and Michigan.......Harbaugh saves his job......by losing to his biggest rival yet again! Swami still liking that qb AND recievers Tim!

Alabama and Auburn.......Auburn wins because Coach Saban, as Doc already pointed out, has warned us to appreciate the wins we already have this year! When a Swami reads between those lines it says, "appreciate the ones you got because them is all you're getting....a'ight!" Boogs new qb gets better and wouldn't you know The Tank is now healthy too! Sad day for Golding.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Wow, it's already "rivalry week", the last week of a very unpredictable and surprising season.......(unpredictable for all but the 36% success rate Swami). Lets get to it........
> 
> Washington State and Washington......I really don't know which is which, but if I pick Washington then I am five keystrokes closer to predicting something someone cares about. Washington!


It's Wazzu, easy to spell. I think the Coug's have a good chance this year! The kids care!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jg, on archrival Saturday, happy to see Clemps leading the fight to eradicate a pest on the ACC landscape, actually, on the CFB landscape (and it ain't Notre Dim, Cocky or All Bran, though it could be all three!)









A Tree That Was Once the Suburban Ideal Has Morphed Into an Unstoppable Villain


The Bradford pear, hugely popular when suburbs were developed, contributed to an invasion of trees conquering nearly anywhere it lands. South Carolina is stepping up its fight against it.




www.nytimes.com





MG


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone watching "The Ohio State" @ Michigan?

Wonder who will win and get into the playoffs.......


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

RK, it has been spoken. Plus at zero and one¹ for the weekend, the Swami is due!


¹dang saving keystrokes as a forecasting tool!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Update that post....Swami is one and one because the Huskers need 4 more massive d linemen to win a 4th qtr.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

road kill said:


> Anyone watching "The Ohio State" @ Michigan?


I am watching because it’s two 1 loss teams in an historic rivalry game, I have no dog in the fight, so why do I so enjoy tOSU losing?🤔


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> I am watching because it’s two 1 loss teams in an historic rivalry game, I have no dog in the fight, so why do I so enjoy tOSU losing?🤔


Because it's not the same without Woody Hayes.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

EdA said:


> I am watching because it’s two 1 loss teams in an historic rivalry game, I have no dog in the fight, so why do I so enjoy tOSU losing?🤔


An instant classic and a bit of an upset.
(The snow was awesome!)
Wisconsin can win against MN and play MI in the Big 10 title game.

Congrats to MI!

GO BUCKY!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow......that WAS late season college football! Big house, snow and rushing! 10 years but Harbaugh got it done and fouled a Swami predict!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Somehow Harbaugh seems to have lost that stuffed shirt he used to wear


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Swami on the money on All Bran - and I KNOW it weren’t Swami who labeled ‘Bama’s last OL recruiting class the greatest assemblage of talent since laces were stitched to a pigskin. Thinking if they can keep it within six scores against them Dawgs next week they get a New Year’s Day bowl game vs Utah…

Marrone gotta be the deadest weight ever on a Saban staff - Golding at least got helium going for his “heft” on the other side of the ball…

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Great rivalry day in CFB! Everyone wanted something different in the playoffs this year. You are going to get it. 

Ed, I agree with your thought on OSU, not sad here.

Cracker, me & a Clemps buddy played golf with 2 Va tech grads, and me and my buddy were commenting on the finely trimmed grass and huge trees around the course. The 1 va tech guy commented something along the lines of “that’s what I love bout you Clempson boys, always know what kinda grass we are walking on.” Kinda take pride in that, he had on skinny pants and probably had a pumpkin latte on the way to the course.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The Brockmier boys need to be playing mg!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> The Brockmier boys need to be playing mg!


Dang Rose if you’re going to profit from carpetbagging at least spell their name right, legends in Texas HS football the Brockermeyer family, UT fans devastated








Blake Brockermeyer on why his sons picked Alabama over Texas


The former Texas All-American broke down for 247Sports why his sons chose a collegiate path that won't include trips to the Forty Acres




247sports.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Lots of time for AL to come from behind and win. I have been surprised by the Auburn D.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tick tock tick tock…….sometimes emotion trumps ability


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Major pushoff by #7!!!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Tick tock tick tock…….sometimes emotion (T)rumps ability


That’s right out of the Senator Tuberville silver lining playbook—

To bring Our Jacob back on board for something beyond congratulating the Rosy Finch Boyz LLC for a successful close-out sale, let’s say with real conviction the opposing QB for the Waaah Eeeglez and ‘Who transfer was a mensch and a half for 4 qtrs. and 4 OTs most of the time on one leg vs. the Gumps.

Now bring on swami’s bloodbath prognostication vs. them Dawgs.

And lastly a salute to new $100M man, Big Games James Franklin.










MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Dang, that sure was a disappointing loss to LSU. Our D let the game get away in the last minute. 
AL had a great come back win.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, the Swami's dabblings with the "dark art" of tampering with the future can not and do not mix with "the fervent prayer of a righteous man" James 5:16. "Availeth much", even on the same anointed spot of normally God forsaken Jordan Hare, indeed!¹
















¹pay close attention to the geography!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Lincoln Riley heads West to USC.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Lincoln Riley heads West to USC.


Didn’t want him no SEC - old school (LSU) or new (OU). Kliff Kingsbury probably having a little larf at this Okie Grapes of Wealth migration.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Lincoln Riley heads West to USC.


Bright lights big city, and a mega contract, 8-10 years 8,000,000/year rumor has it. The pressure of recruiting and playing in the SEC goes away for the fertile recruiting grounds of the Pacific Coast and the limited level of competition.
Now HC openings at LSU and OU, want to bet Matt Campbell doesn’t get one of those jobs?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Swami predicted a Riley departure.......but direction of travel was ALL WRONG!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

$100,000,000 for 10 dwarfs $64,000,000 for 8 so is there what other motive?
USC has been hanging onto coaches in the paying sports as they can't afford 
to pay them off. I would not consider USC the kind of program supporter that 
he presently enjoys. Welcome to the PAC-12 Riley. It may be unpleasant!

I won't comment on the level of competition, every circuit has their day & 
their breeding grounds.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

OFFICIAL: LSU coaching search over; Tigers hire Notre Dame’s Brian Kelly


In what has been a whirlwind the past few days for the LSU football program, on speculation on who would be the next head coach. LSU Athletic Director Scott Woodward made the announcement on Tuesday, Nov. 30. that Notre Dame’s Brian Kelly will be replacing Ed Orgeron.




www.wafb.com


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> OFFICIAL: LSU coaching search over; Tigers hire Notre Dame’s Brian Kelly
> 
> 
> In what has been a whirlwind the past few days for the LSU football program, on speculation on who would be the next head coach. LSU Athletic Director Scott Woodward made the announcement on Tuesday, Nov. 30. that Notre Dame’s Brian Kelly will be replacing Ed Orgeron.
> ...


So does Kelly bring luck of the Irish to Baton Rouge? New head coaches at LSU, OU, USC, FL, ND, TCU, SMU, who’s next on the carousel and who does OU hire (Lane Kiffen?) ND too? Does Dan Mullen emerge from being fired to have an equally good job somewhere?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob, the 'Who threw and partially connected on a Hail Mary - Kelly may be a homerun hire at least on the surface but after watching his teams for 15 years, and his coaching acumen, and how quick he was to find fault with his players, it's an inside-the-park homer hire if anything. Though I'm sure the NZAA is happy to see the 'Who welcome a man of probity to Red Stick so the penance to come from O's (and the hoops coach's) watch is softer on the knees of penitence... . All this from a cracker who just happened to have a personal football-related conversation with Ara Parseghian in Nawlins way back in '73, and has been an an observer and examiner of Notre Dame's football conscience ever since. But hey, welcome to the SEC, Brian Kelly, and pretty sure you won't turn out to be a Gerry Faustian bargain, better not, with all the tithing Jimmy Sexton and old homie Trace Armstrong have wrung from y'all's collection box.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Will Kelly fit in BR?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the Kelly hire, but my thoughts on such things are simple. If Kelly can make the BCS game and playoff with smart guys who also have arhletic gifts, then Kelly will be better coaching from the larger subset of players with athletic gifts only. He will be successful. 

Why would a coach leave Notre Dame? Why would a coach leave Oklahoma? These are pinacle positions in the sport. Southern Cal moving Riley is as big as bringing Meyer back from breakdown to TOSU, it's as big as Saban to Alabama(at the time). 

I don't get it, but we never know what we think we know about any other person's life.

Yet again, I recommend DC Brent Venables for a HC position to some school out there and he has some OU in his three generation pedigree.(Dabo needs a little shakeup) Doc, Dan Mullen will get a good job, probably not gator quality. But as a bama and Dangerfield fan, "take Bill O'brien.....please, take Bill O'brien!"


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

ripline said:


> Major pushoff by #7!!!


After 59:45 of a game one could argue that #7 rightly concluded, "it's seperate or be mugged". If he did push off, a make-up was in order. Bottom stat line.......


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Is Lane Kiffin leaving Ol' Miss? Na, but Matthew McConaughey's explanation says it better than I could¹.......







¹Substitute Mississippi college girls.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, you read it here first (and maybe will only ever read it here, as on the surface it can't get more asinine). But I'm calling Kiffy to ND - as the culmination of his "Joey Freshwater Redemption Tour." Just think how he's been making nice to St. Nick for the last 4-5 years - St. Nick, the premier CFB coach and premier American papal candidate even if he ain't wearing a clerical collar. I believe with an expanded playoff, Kiffin can get ND in there every year even if they're still obstinate about refusing to join a conference. Three times the coach Kelly is, anyhow. But it still sounds asinine to project him in South Bend, 'cause the word is ND's looking to go the Ty Willingham II route with their choice of a new head coach.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I like Lane Kiffin to the Irish MG, it is so outrageous that it almost makes sense. He had a GREAT season at Mississippi(10-2, #8), but I can't see him leaving and can't see ND doing it. But money makes anything happen. He could have been a great at Tennessee, what could have been. They WILL do the Ty II thing because it's the right thing.....right?

There are not enough "great coaches" to go around right now. Some choices are gonna raise eyebrows........like Bill O'brien......please, someone raise my eyebrows!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Per Monte’s son Lane, don’t forget Oklahoma although my friend who is a rabid OU alum and follower thinks it will be Venables. I strongly suspect they knew what was coming with Riley and already have a deal with his replacement it just hasn’t been announced yet.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

My Clemson contacts are 50/50 on Venables to OU.

As a Clemson Alumni and season ticket holder, please god no. Dude is the best in the business as a DC. But if they offer it to him, take it and run.

Honestly, Clemson does not have the 2016 and 2018 NCs without him.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Much to quickly our regular season is over and it's championship week. I hope everyone can find compelling games to watch this weekend. The Swami is going to provide analysis that should make us all more interested(haters wanting to see the Swami fail again)! Here it is........¹

San Diego State and Utah State......heck Swami don't know, San Diego State wins! I've at least heard of them.

Wake Forrest and Pitt......new teams in the ACC playoff are very compelling, congratulations to both. I like the Pitt qb and enjoyed the early hype on him. I did not like the vibes I got on Wake.....but my uncle Doug ran food services and cafeterias at Wake in the 70's so I'm going with unc and Wake!

Houston and Cincinnati......I saw Houston once and they looked exciting.......but Cincinnati hasn't a chance at losing this one.....Cincinnati wins and gets in the playoff!

Oregon and Utah.......last time i said, "Coach Kyle can bring a team to play." He did, and I had picked Oregon anyways! Swami feels Kyle is stinky mean, and I'm picking him to win the Pac12! Utes!

Iowa and Michigan.......whew Michigan has been looking good(and I thought they'd be playing Wisconsin tomorrow). Can Harbaugh get this team ready? Yes, Michigan wins a big smash mouth, B10 head banger. If the NCAA is concerned about concussions and future brain health......cancel this game!



Baylor and Oklahoma State......this is Swami's game to watch. Very compelling matchup. I see Baylor being fired up but facing a better defense in this game.........I see Oklahoma state winning in a 35-28 type game. I really like Aranda for a bigger job soon.

The National Championship Game
Alabama played close with Arkansas, Florida and The Boogs.......Georgia beat them all down! Generational Georgia defense! Not a normal Alabama offense. It's just a mismatch........PSYCHE......Coach Saban is going to Bryant Denny East with this team ready to play! Bama smokes the big bad, favored, unbeatable, never seen anything like 'em, Bulldogs like the wanna be's they ALWAYS have been, will be and ARE this year!

ROLL TIDE!




¹but don't bet on it!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> The National Championship Game
> Alabama played close with Arkansas, Florida and The Boogs.......Georgia beat them all down! Generational Georgia defense! Not a normal Alabama offense. It's just a mismatch........PSYCHE......Coach Saban is going to Bryant Denny East with this team ready to play! Bama smokes the big bad, favored, unbeatable, never seen anything like 'em, Bulldogs like the wanna be's they ALWAYS have been, will be and ARE this year!


I find it rather interesting that AL always seems to get a do over.

Play games within division - East or West - fill in with out of conference schedule.

Then it would be a real game, not a do over.

I feel the same way about the Ducks & UT.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin, has Alabama played Georgia already? Maybe I missed it?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marv's out to out-Swami Swami - he's got 'Bama in the playoffs regardless of outcome tomorrow for "a do-over." I like it! 

MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Tomorrow's ESPN show should be very interesting. Maybe the Swami can be on next year's shows.(?).


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Marvin, has Alabama played Georgia already? Maybe I missed it?


......


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Eric.......Herbstreit, Finebaum, Dinich, Galloway, Barnhardt, Schelbaugh and the rest of them gabbers are reading this site every day. The sports talkers wouldn't have a dang new observation without the insights of Jacob, JG, MG, Doc, Wayne, Marvin, Marc and the Swami.(any regulars left out)?

For instance, most recently, was Ty II announced here or ESPN first? Stay with us Eric.......the college football universe revolves around RTF......what's left of us anyhow!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I’m rooting for the underdog, AL.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I’m rooting for the underdog, AL.


Give me the Dawgs by 7


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne, thanks for the fraternal SEC support, and be advised if "the infantry" tries getting 'Bama's GOAT, we're calling in General Gates for a cross-conference retaliatory strike.









After a Bungled Theft of Navy’s Mascot Draws Fire, Goatnappers Strike Again


Leaders of the nation’s military academies say swiping one another’s mascot animals is strictly forbidden, but that hasn’t seemed to deter glory-seeking raiders.




www.nytimes.com





MG


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's a thought.

Iowa beats Michigan.

The Ohio State is in?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

road kill said:


> Iowa beats Michigan.
> 
> The Ohio State is in?


tOSU home loss to Zer-O-gon kills ‘em - the Doinks looking more like an FCS team by the second in both blowouts by the Yutes. Even ND and maybe Okie Lite with win vs Baylor would get in ahead of tOSU

MG


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

crackerd said:


> tOSU home loss to Zer-O-gon kills ‘em - the Doinks looking more like an FCS team by the second in both blowouts by the Yutes. Even ND and maybe Okie Lite with win vs Baylor would get in ahead of tOSU
> 
> MG


That's logical.
But I was sarcastically commenting on the committees fervent desire for "THE" Ohio State to participate.

In layman's terms, it was a joke.
Or was it?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Let’s play hypotheticals (I hate hypotheticals)
Iowa and Alabama win, Okie Lite thrashes Baylor, Cougars beat Cincinnati, now pick the top 4


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Hate ‘em too but you left out newly anointed Cougs of the Big12 giving their fellow conferencee Okie Lite a lift by (yeoman name from the Yeoman era) Newhousing thru Cincinnati—though if that happens, barring a ‘Bama burning in Atlanta, there’s two SEC schools in plus whatever the hypotheticals give way to in the CFB reality of the next 12-15 hours

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wouldn’t it be ironic if ND slips in the back door joining GA, AL, and Okie Jr.? Kelly misses an opportunity to coach for a National Championship😳


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Farcical more like it - they ain’t backdooring it unless Rockne’s second coming gets Touchdown Jesus down from his post and he makes Instant ApostlesTM out of the CFB playoff committee and makes a starting blindside tackle out of the No. 1 St. Mary’s bowler (who, agreed, is probably tougher in the trenches than 9 of 10 ND interior linemen). No conference affiliation, nor championship game, cherry-picked unconsecrated communion marshmallow schedule year-in, year-out—embarrassment when they have posed as one of the top teams in the country and managed to get an act of charity from the committee— no. Just no.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Okie Lite’s lighter than they look and getting lit up on defense (no surprise there) and stoned on offense - which has gotta make ‘Who fans more confident than ever they got the right fake Southerner for the job in Kelly over Baylor’s Dave Aranda—

MG


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Here they come!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

AL 24 GA 17 at the half, couldn’t have hoped for a better game to watch, a heavyweight slugfest so far
Down by 14 at the end of 3 GA chooses to bypass a chip shot FG and turns the ball over on downs. 😳
Kirby not as smart as we thought?
So much for the myth of GA being invincible.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

EdA said:


> AL 24 GA 17 at the half, couldn’t have hoped for a better game to watch, a heavyweight slugfest so far
> Down by 14 at the end of 3 GA chooses to bypass a chip shot FG and turns the ball over on downs. 😳
> Kirby not as smart as we thought?
> So much for the myth of GA being invincible.


I believe you did say gimme UGA in a prior post. Congrats to Bama!!! I had Bama, Ute’s, Baylor so far. Need Iowa and Pitt to come though for the 5 for 5.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> I believe you did say gimme UGA in a prior post. Congrats to Bama!!! I had Bama, Ute’s, Baylor so far. Need Iowa and Pitt to come though for the 5 for 5.


I did but in doing so I displayed one of the many reasons I do not gamble. Does the outcome prove the Swami is a savant?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

roseberry said:


> The National Championship Game
> Alabama played close with Arkansas, Florida and The Boogs.......Georgia beat them all down! Generational Georgia defense! Not a normal Alabama offense. It's just a mismatch........PSYCHE......Coach Saban is going to Bryant Denny East with this team ready to play! Bama smokes the big bad, favored, unbeatable, never seen anything like 'em, Bulldogs like the wanna be's they ALWAYS have been, will be and ARE this year!
> 
> ROLL TIDE!


Read it, read it, read it again! 

Saban came to Atlanta, he had one word, just one word all of us here use.

Saban said, "KENNEL".......and them dawgs knocked the back out of their box!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The Republican National Convention has started off with some brutal hitting!

Oooops I meant to say BIG Championship game!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Does Swami soothsay Marv awarding the Zags a do-over with ‘Bama basketball come March Madness? Up almost 20 at half trying to outdo-over in Seattle what went down in Atlanta—

Watching because CFB playoff ‘s set as Iowa trails by 88-0 in the 1st qtr, or might as well given the “potency” of a Ferentz offense 1 Bama v 4 Cincinnuisance, 2 Meesh v 3 UGa

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, don't be watchin rounds yet.......these grown men are layin wood to each other on FOX.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> San Diego State and Utah State......heck Swami don't know, San Diego State wins! I've at least heard of them.


The year is 1951. Offutt AFB is hosting the WW Air Force BB tourney. Shephard AFB sends a team of ROTC Lt's.
Some want to go to Omaha so I am instructed to get a vehicle & drive them. Ernie Barrett - K-State, Don Sunderlage, IL - 
& La Dell Anderson, Utah State. K-State is a top 10 team, Sunderlage set a scoring record the previous year in the NCAA's
& La Dell is a 1 man Full court press. So I have followed U-State because of that. Look up La Dell on the internet, he's there!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ladell was quite a man Marvin, I would have considered it a great honor to have run with him for a bit!

Cant wait for the Rose Bowl......TOSU and Utes!

I'm pretty sure Saban motivated the Tide by telling them, "win or you may have to play Utah!" To me, of teams I've actually watched, Utah would make me a supporter of play off expansion.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Dabo going to OK? I saw a report on this but I don’t know how reliable.
Another report said OK DC and another Clemson DC. 
GO figure.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

CrystalBall's to Miami - we can only hope - not even a good PAC-12 coach.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, hey, hey Marvin.......Swami has Mario picked as GOAT III........so be nice.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Marvin, has Alabama played Georgia already? Maybe I missed it?


If Marvelous Marv says that


Wayne Nutt said:


> Dabo going to OK? I saw a report on this but I don’t know how reliable.
> Another report said OK DC and another Clemson DC.
> GO figure.


I heard Vennables to OK


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

mjh, what say ye about Kelly's abandonment of the Faithful? Our Jacob has been all quiet on the SEC Western front since self-styled the latter day Huey P. "Kingfish" Long-John C. Calhoun bogus orator bedazzled the Red Stick crowd with his elongated dipthongs and mighty fine Cajun-ruddy if not -ready appearance and demeanor. Personally, I think the Fightin' Arsh got by far the better end of this bargain.*

MG

*Please note, I did not call it a "Faustian bargain"...


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, I think Jacob has an idea about the new coach's appearance and attitude he isn't sharing broadly yet!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I think a little before and after is appropriate when a team is sooooooo confident.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

John - LA Bowl - Oregon State vs Utah State - a chance to watch 2 teams that are not too bad 
but operate out of the limelight.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> LA Bowl - Oregon State vs Utah State - a chance to watch 2 teams that are not too bad
> but operate out of the limelight.


Marv, did Little Big House on the Prairie Merlin Olsen and The Great Pumpkin Dee Andros put you up to touting that bowl game?

Best bowl game promises to be the Yutes' beatdown of tOSU in the Rose Bowl, lookin' forward to a little (littler?) Pac-12 glory.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies going to FL for Gator Bowl against Wake Forest. Starts at 10 am on New Years Eve. I am fearful that a number of our starters will not play. I don't agree with this practice.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

If Achane and Spiller play.....Aggies win! Don't worry about this game Wayne.

Marvin, agree, Utah State IS a good team and it'll be great game to see.....they put a beatdown on the Swami!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Another coaching change as Cristobal goes home to Miami for a meager 8,000,000/year, makes Jimbo’s contract look like a bargain








Cristobal leaves Oregon to be Miami's new coach


Former Miami player and assistant coach and current Oregon head coach Mario Cristobal left the Ducks program on Monday to become the Hurricanes' new head coach.




www.espn.com


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The ticket prices are going to be even more outrageous. I am no longer am able to go to the games. I can’t walk up the steep steps to get to the seats we used to be able to afford.
The pigeons flew below our seats.
Once I got a taste of the rich. One of my sub consultants was owned by a member of the Board of Regents. He gave me his four seats for a game. I paid him face value which was like $40 each. We were in arm chair seats on 50 yd line in lower section. It was great.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Mario Cristobol will be introduced as Miami head coach on campus Tuesday.......probably on the campus of IMG Academy!

Doc, I didn't want to see this going home thing happen. Alabama's red carpet to Florida high schools is gonna get tougher to roll out. That guy IS a RECRUITER!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Venables announced at OU. Good for OU.....great "unforced" way to introduce staff change for Coach Swinney too.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Venables announced at OU. Good for OU.....great "unforced" way to introduce staff change for Coach Swinney too.


The only question is, with Venable’s resume, why has he not taken a HC position previously, one assumes he was waiting for the right/best opportunity. He has professional and emotional ties to OU (his kids were born in Norman) and regional ties (K State) so it appears to be a perfect fit. The Okies I know are excited, but then, they are Okies…..🤔


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

My hope is Mike Leach to Oregon.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> The only question is, with Venable’s resume, why has he not taken a HC position previously, one assumes he was waiting for the right/best opportunity. He has professional and emotional ties to OU (his kids were born in Norman) and regional ties (K State) so it appears to be a perfect fit. The Okies I know are excited, but then, they are Okies…..🤔


JG and joey could comment better on why he's never left, our past discussions had him loving the situation, kids on the sidelines, plenty of money and lightning in a bottle, all of which I agree with!

You know he's had plenty of offers, if Kirby, Lane, Jeremy, Loxley and so many other Saban assistants got jobs, then Coach Swinney's #1 guy has had offers every year too. But it's Oklahoma, if I couldn't believe Riley left it, I would be shocked if Venables turned it down!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> My hope is Mike Leach to Oregon.


Hope not, Marv - he's really just gettin' to be the life of the SEC party at my (distant) 2nd favorite SEC school (and ag community!, largely to due to huge scoops of locally churned butter pecan ice cream at the "A&M Dairy," a nickel per, as yes, Starkvegas was aMm _a la_ aTm once upon a time). And once the home, as Dr. EdA could tell you, of one head football coach, DKR - and alma mater of none other than the sports commentator and rtf Marvin S equivalent, Howard Cosell. And also my boyhood idol, friend and near-NFL HOFer D.D. Lewis of the Cowboys. Screw Willy Faulkner and his bogus place, Yoknapatawpha - The Pirate is right there in the reality as integral to Oktibbeha County.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

A great deal of discussion on Kenny Pickett's "fake slide" yesterday. Having missed the game live, seeing the replay, I was amazed how awesomely creative and effective "the move" was. Even more amazing was that i could never remember seeing this brilliance before?

But a quarterback can't do this. It's just not fair to gain additional yardage using a rule/technique designed to protect you from a tackle. 

But in my opinion a punter doing the fake run to the side, "Australian Rules" punt should automatically forego protection from a "roughing" call.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> And also my boyhood idol, friend and near-NFL HOFer D.D. Lewis of the Cowboys.


As a lifetime Cowboy fan D.D. is one of my all time favorites too. He became a starter in 1973 replacing HOF linebacker Chuck Howley at weak side LB and joined Leroy Jordan and Dave Edwards to form perhaps the best group of linebackers in Cowboy history.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> As a lifetime Cowboy fan D.D. is one of my all time favorites too. He became a starter in 1973 replacing HOF linebacker Chuck Howley at weak side LB and joined Leroy Jordan and Dave Edwards to form perhaps the best group of linebackers in Cowboy history.


Given my rooting interests, both for and against, and inculcated practically in the cradle, I always thought their respective alma maters made that LB-ing trio a unique unit in working in destructive harmony.

My bro’ still sees and talks Crimson Tide with Lee Roy from time to time down R*dn*ck Riviera way, and he’s if anything more ‘Bama than ever.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

EdA said:


> As a lifetime Cowboy fan D.D. is one of my all time favorites too. He became a starter in 1973 replacing HOF linebacker Chuck Howley at weak side LB and joined Leroy Jordan and Dave Edwards to form perhaps the best group of linebackers in Cowboy history.


The SEC was well represented at LB


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

roseberry said:


> Venables announced at OU. Good for OU.....great "unforced" way to introduce staff change for Coach Swinney too.


Yes sir, I agree. Our AD is likely headed to Miami and Duke is about to get our offensive coordinator in Elliot I think. This will be a defining moment for Sweeney. Don't get me wrong, if he never wins another game I'm in a favor of his statue near the stadium. 

That said, let's see how handles change. Hasn't had coaching staff turnover, NIL worries, transfer portal worries, etc. It's time to adapt or get left behind. Saban did it. Completely changed his offense so he could adapt and win. I don't want the culture of Oklahoma where kids leave all the time, I really don't. I may not be made for this new frontier of CFB. Let's see if Dabo is, as I'm not sure. My guess is he promotes from within. It's in his DNA and how how got his gig, and then earned many times over. Stay tuned...

Also, love Coach V. He is a good fit for OK. He will bring toughness and energy. Will that work with the current generation of football players, NIL, and you aren't playing me enough so I'm transferring? Will he succeed in a loaded SEC West if he makes it that far....not sure. I can guarantee fans of OK he will come out swinging and do his best, he cares about OU, and that's all you can really ask in these times.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

On the down low, jg, only one thing for y'all to do to save the program and keep recruitin' at a high level and "holdin' on" to y'all's top prospects: Gotta change mascots and go with the official home team animal - slight change of school colors to accommodate this transformation, too.
I give you the newly resilient *Clempson Boykins*!












jgsanders said:


> Yes sir, I agree. Our AD is likely headed to Miami and Duke is about to get our offensive coordinator in Elliot I think. This will be a defining moment for Sweeney. Don't get me wrong, if he never wins another game I'm in a favor of his statue near the stadium.
> 
> That said, let's see how handles change. Hasn't had coaching staff turnover, NIL worries, transfer portal worries, etc. It's time to adapt or get left behind. Saban did it. Completely changed his offense so he could adapt and win. I don't want the culture of Oklahoma where kids leave all the time, I really don't. I may not be made for this new frontier of CFB. Let's see if Dabo is, as I'm not sure. My guess is he promotes from within. It's in his DNA and how how got his gig, and then earned many times over. Stay tuned...
> 
> Also, love Coach V. He is a good fit for OK. He will bring toughness and energy. Will that work with the current generation of football players, NIL, and you aren't playing me enough so I'm transferring? Will he succeed in a loaded SEC West if he makes it that far....not sure. I can guarantee fans of OK he will come out swinging and do his best, he cares about OU, and that's all you can really ask in these times.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Great crop on the pic MG. It takes a good photo editor to make it look like a tiny dog is carrying a big goose when we all know you caught it chewing on the bird you laid on a stump! But......the state dog could be promoted in more significant ways however the paw print logo could lose a little pop with a canine switch. I vote no.

How about the Rainsville boy next up for DC at Clemso.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> How about the Rainsville boy next up for DC at Clemso.


rose, new team mascot - sans stump and crop job or riding crop for that matter - say "That won't fly."










Also say, guardedly to Our jg: Beware of abbreviated dogs, or abbreviated new school rooting name, c.f., *Clempson Browns*

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, Were one to be of the Intelligencia Posterioralalis family, one could note the obvious, to your locality of course, presence of the Branta Hutchii Minimus.¹





¹Southern Latin translation........any smart-ass can tell that's a cackler!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> MG, Were one to be of the Intelligencia Posterioralalis family, one could note the obvious, to your locality of course, presence of the Branta Hutchii Minimus.¹
> ¹Southern Latin translation........any smart-ass can tell that's a cackler!


rose, I ain't got the Latin nor the footnotes but all the time I been a northern cracker, seen only one cackler - and while it was retrieved by a "littlish" dog











that littlish dog went on to much bigger things without a stump or crop jobs assisting her retrieval efforts










just like Clempses' proposed new mascot started small before 










progressing to lots (and lots) of bigger (and bigger) game










So et tu, Dabo andOur jg, let's get it on - the Clemps Revival - with the Boykin strike force!

MG


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

EdA said:


> The only question is, with Venable’s resume, why has he not taken a HC position previously, one assumes he was waiting for the right/best opportunity. He has professional and emotional ties to OU (his kids were born in Norman) and regional ties (K State) so it appears to be a perfect fit. The Okies I know are excited, but then, they are Okies…..🤔





roseberry said:


> JG and joey could comment better on why he's never left, our past discussions had him loving the situation, kids on the sidelines, plenty of money and lightning in a bottle, all of which I agree with!
> 
> You know he's had plenty of offers, if Kirby, Lane, Jeremy, Loxley and so many other Saban assistants got jobs, then Coach Swinney's #1 guy has had offers every year too. But it's Oklahoma, if I couldn't believe Riley left it, I would be shocked if Venables turned it down!



Venables just wanted the right situation. He turned down Auburn last year. He was all but gone, then realized how out of sorts the alignment between the AD, President, and Board of Trustees was.

He also has 2 sons on the Clemson roster. The older one announced he was done and transferring. He has also have a lot of injury issues, I think he has torn his hamstring 8 times. His younger son is playing safety now. It is probably only a matter of time before he announces he is leaving to join his dad. I really don't blame him at all.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The 2022 football team recruiting ranking is really tight at the top three: AL, GA and TAMU. Only 3-4 points separates the three.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

An article written by an OU alum, son of my friend Jud Little








Alphabet and Numbers Should Determine Oklahoma’s Next Head Football Coach


ESPN color-analyst Kirk Herbstreit said, “that’s where you usually see (defensive) pass interference” following the third to last offensive…




plittle.medium.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> An article written by an OU alum, son of my friend Jud Little
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good read, though majority of 'Bama's fan base probably would have liked to see another "B" candidate in the Boomer coaching success column - Bill O'Brien.

And as for a good read, to my way of perusing things, your tribute to your friend Jud on rtf was far better.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies DC going to Duke as HC. I sure thought he would wait for a better program before leaving.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, duke is a pretty good proving ground.3


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, let the DC musical chairs alignment begin. Ted Roof (!) at OU, Kevin Steele (still on UcheaT's dime) expected in Gainesville, Derek Mason maybe moving "laterally" to Penn State under Big Games James Franklin (to be replaced at All Bran by your man from Rainsville?). Even ol' Cheez-it might get back in the game. But 'Bama's got a keeper in Goldfarb Please Stay Home - prolly 'cause nobody else wants him! Nah, he's growing by leaps and bounds a quarter-inch a play in his scheming and his Daddy, St. Nick, is getting awfully proud of him of late.

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

SEC Homers - Who is Dan Lanning?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

If you’re asking we SEC Gumps, the architect - junior architect - of Jawja’s “generational” defense

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> If you’re asking we SEC Gumps, the architect - junior architect - of Jawja’s “generational” defense
> 
> MG


You can do better than that. 
How many points were hung on that defense in the game that counted most?
Statistics against the bottom dwellers don't count.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> SEC Homers - Who is Dan Lanning?


A young Will Muschamp...how'd that workout.....and the beneficiary of some great talent on the UGA defensive side of the ball. Not a good hire for Oregon IMO.

Marvin, you and I could Coach UGA to 10-2 or 11-1. Not a tough gig. Talent rich state with no in state competition for recruits. 1980 regards....


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Army woulda been swami's pick today, the Navy team came to play.....listened to it traveling.

Does Bryce Young win the heisman tonight? I think so.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> A young Will Muschamp...how'd that workout.....and the beneficiary of some great talent on the UGA defensive side of the ball. Not a good hire for Oregon IMO.
> 
> Marvin, you and I could Coach UGA to 10-2 or 11-1. Not a tough gig. Talent rich state with no in state competition for recruits. 1980 regards....


Thank You! 
I think they really blew it by not hiring Justin Wilcox. 
That's why I wondered about Crystal Ball. 35-13 is
not a record I would be touting with a place as talent 
& facility rich as OR compared to their conference.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Army woulda been swami's pick today, the Navy team came to play.....listened to it traveling.
> 
> Does Bryce Young win the heisman tonight? I think so.


rose, in case you're still in transit to Reelfoot, er, ReelStiffArm Lodge


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469849488303009796
MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

What a seemingly nice mom and dad Bryce Young has. Bryce seems grounded, intelligent and well raised by his impressive parents. 

He has amazing physical talent and gifts and handles the responsibilities of his blessings amazingly.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marv, why y’all Left Coastalarians ain’t gettin’ the Pirate back: He’s got an appreciative audience that’s simpatico with his uncommon (good) sense

Mike Leach: Players opting out of bowl games 'one of the biggest absurdities that I've seen'

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

How ‘bout them national champion futeball Clemson Tigers Marvin! Taking down your Washington team today! Never watch soccer/futeball much, but hey, I’ll take in 2021. 2-0 Tigers. They join the actual football team with 3 Nattys.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> How ‘bout them national champion futeball Clemson Tigers Marvin! Taking down your Washington team today! Never watch soccer/futeball much, but hey, I’ll take in 2021. 2-0 Tigers. They join the actual football team with 3 Nattys.


Congrats, jg - doggone sure y’all’s footie founder and namesake is looking down proudly






Frank Clempson - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Good grief, our CF discussion has been invaded by a sissy European game that uses an undersized basketball to kick around for hours and hours without much scoring and fans waiting to riot😳


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

But…but they have impeccable manners on the mass honour at their field trials!

And, jg, speaking of honour, there was none of that but a hoot’n’ a holler instead competing against a Clempsonish character who’s gotten a good larf in the name of footie on both sides of the pond:









The real Ted Lasso: Inside an ex-NFL player's madcap stint in English soccer


Before Ted Lasso, there was Terry Smith. And English soccer's first American owner appeared to have a Lasso-esque plan ready to roll on day one.But, as Kevin Ratcliffe, then-manager of Chester City, explained to theScore, there was one problem: Smith didn't have a clue about soccer.Smith, a...




www.google.com





MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

EdA said:


> Good grief, our CF discussion has been invaded by a sissy European game that uses an undersized basketball to kick around for hours and hours without much scoring and fans waiting to riot😳


Haha! Touché Doc!! Game started at 2 and I missed former Clemp walk on Hunter Renfrow going for a career day with 13 receptions on 14 attempts with over 100 yards, and a TD. The young man is unreal. Still dresses like his Mom packs his lunch everyday. Hah!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Futbol - just an honor to be there.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Futbol - just an honor to be there.


Marv, right there at the vanguard - the zeitgeist (or zeit*schist*) for fun and games. Or the penalty area - but who's counting? In any event, about that zeitschist, the how-to-watch footie version of Marv's judges' book (think of NYT as your VAR, Marv!)









What Do We Mean by Good Soccer?


The best games manage to be both compulsive viewing and technically excellent, but those that clear that bar are rare. And that presents fans with a choice.




www.nytimes.com





MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

This entire discussion gets a yellow card!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Where will Urban Meyer coach next?








Urban Meyer Is Bringing Nothing to the Jaguars — Sports Illustrated


The first-year NFL coach is in over his head, and his team responded to reports of dysfunction by getting shut out.




apple.news


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Where will Urban Meyer coach next?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Co-head toxicity coach at LSU with Smelly Kelly? - not too late for Our Jacob's institution to realize the mistake they made with Smelly by compounding it with Mentally Disturbed Urb...

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Urban Meyer should retire again. From reading the article it seems he's not doing well in the Sunday afternoon league?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Urban Meyer should retire again. From reading the article it seems he's not doing well in the Sunday afternoon league?


And he could be screwing up the head of the franchise’s biggest asset who served up 4 picks yesterday


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies QB had shoulder surgery and won't play in Gator bowl. Someone will line up behind center, maybe a non scholarship walk on QB. Or ?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Aggies QB had shoulder surgery and won't play in Gator bowl. Someone will line up behind center, maybe a non scholarship walk on QB. Or ?


Line up Spiller or Achane in the wildcat


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Agree Doc, single wing snaps........Calzada is transferring? What's up with that?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Agree Doc, single wing snaps........Calzada is transferring? What's up with that?


Maybe someone is coming via the transfer portal and he doesn’t want to get splinters from sitting on the bench?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Agree Doc, single wing snaps........Calzada is transferring? What's up with that?





EdA said:


> Maybe someone is coming via the transfer portal and he doesn’t want to get splinters from sitting on the bench?


Can Dr. EdA swami up for a similar situation involving the first fambly of QBs at All Bran? Bo Nix has not pixed or nor been pixed by another school - I'm thinking RichRod, the newly recycled coach of the new FBS school from the Choccolocco Belt, might be mighty interested. Ol' Bo and fambly be a really good NIL fit up there with the nearby *national weapons of mass destruction destruction depot*.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Zach will be third string this spring at best and maybe fourth string. That's why he has entered the portal. No guarantee that a team will pick him up.
He was a warrior for us but he was average and we need an elite qb. He will always be a legend for his play in the AL game.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Can Dr. EdA swami up for a similar situation involving the first fambly of QBs at All Bran? Bo Nix has not pixed or nor been pixed by another school - I'm thinking RichRod, the newly recycled coach of the new FBS school from the Choccolocco Belt, might be mighty interested. Ol' Bo and fambly be a really good NIL fit up there with the nearby *national weapons of mass destruction destruction depot*.
> 
> MG


RichRod sure has been fired a lot, I wonder if he ever gets unpacked between coaching jobs


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Good grief, our CF discussion has been invaded by a sissy European game that uses an undersized basketball to kick around for hours and hours without much scoring and fans waiting to riot😳


You have been watching who kicks the 1's & the 3's & now a lot of the punts?
Their style came from some other sport. Futbol & rugby (football with no pads).


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Treavor Knight, Steven Garcia and Zach Calzada......glad the kid had one day.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Treavor Knight, Steven Garcia and Zach Calzada......glad the kid had one day.


rose, don't forget, Our Tim Mc, were he rejoining the rft CFB party, would offer his gladness that Cardale "12 Gauge" Jones had one day, too.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Treavor Knight, Steven Garcia and Zach Calzada......glad the kid had one day.


Zach does not have to carry the off field baggage of Garcia but the comparison to Trevor Knight appears accurate.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Aggies QB had shoulder surgery and won't play in Gator bowl. Someone will line up behind center, maybe a non scholarship walk on QB. Or ?


Spiller declares for the NFL draft, rumor is Haynes King is back and ready to go at QB


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Local radio wbap had Zach story on this mornings talk show with incomplete info and a wrong twist. Someone must have straighten them out before I called.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Local radio wbap had Zach story on this mornings talk show with incomplete info and a wrong twist. *Someone must have straighten them out before I called.*


Whew! - in the nick of time, Wayne. I mean, you had traffic cone placement to tend to, Rowdy on the running board putting them out, while you're at the wheel of an ATV trying to drive in a straight line, with your equilibrium teetering - and all them emotional ties to the 12th Man and Reveille - and the Coulda Been LSU Coach Jimbo! All this and you're calling into WBAP All Aggies All the Time? Why, you might've been all-Aggie all addlepated! Make that a triple "Whew!" for somebody else and not straightening 'em out on College Station intel.You probably would've told 'em Edd "Double D & Double T(😂)" Hargett plans on coming back at QB to take his COVID year of eligibility and Sherman the Accountant is coming back as NIL analyst and QB whisperer - in Braille!

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rowdy passed almost exactly a year ago. He was watching and waiting.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Latest rumor is that Max Johnson (LSU qb) will transfer to TAMU and bring his little brother with him??


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Latest rumor is that Max Johnson (LSU qb) will transfer to TAMU and bring his little brother with him??


Should know soon enough with today early NSD - sorry about the "wronghorned" reference to Rowdy when I meant your yearling Yates, Wayne.

On the portal and recruiting front, Max Johnson is the kind of QB Jimbo can excel with and strike fear into a lot of defensive hearts, especially with the not-so-little No. 1 TE brother on the receiving end.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Max Johnson's little brother signed LOI with Aggies. Jimbo said our walkon qb, Bost, will play bowl game. But King is practicing with team. And we need three scholarship qb. So I'm guessing Max will transfer to TAMU. Next year King, Weigman and Johnson.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

At end of the day team recruiting standing: 1)TAMU, 2)GA and 3)AL.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> RichRod sure has been fired a lot, I wonder if he ever gets unpacked between coaching jobs


He has the greatest distinction in all those dismissals of having been "fired" by his wife less than 24 hours after taking the 'Bama job - which I predict will somehow be rated as the miracle Saban was able to perform for his own canonization. One day after lovely Rita meter maid's intervention against Tuscaloosa, RichRod proclaimed himself too hillbilly true to country roads, almost heaven, mountain mama WVU, and shortly thereafter you'll recall he was speaking truth to Ann Arbor.

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> At end of the day team recruiting standing: 1)TAMU, 2)GA and 3)AL.


Yup, Wayne, we Gumps downright crestfallen with the 3rd place finish, only consolation is the parade of 5-stars comin' through the Dr Pepper-Saban Superhighway (*as the main road to Tuscaloosa was known**) transfer portal...

Alabama lands LSU transfer Eli Ricks

MG

*Marv, this is a little mineral rights/Teutonic rigidity-cracker flexibility parable for you.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Next question: Will Urban the pro pigskin pariah enter the Saban Coaching Rehab ranks? - I predict, yes, on the contingency that St. Nick keeps him at a remove by farming him out to one of my and Jorge Posada's alma mater - the John C. Calhoun Community College Warhawks - to lay the foundation for the state of Alabama's 7th FBS program! rose, additional commentary and swami prognostication called for here--

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Third place is still good.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Urban


Wayne Nutt said:


> Third place is still good.


Thanks for the perspective of recent experience Wayne, MG and I can barely remember what third place felt like!

How's about a Mizzou, Kentucky, Tennessee and Auburn all with top fifteen classes!

How's about Coach Prime Time with a five star, #1 to an HBCU? He was, is and always will be a wonder of sport! NEON!

Remember when elite division 2 football, Gulf South Conference football was our's MG? UNA, Troy, Jax State, Livingston, Alabama A&M......wars on Saturdays that had meaning! Now they get $500k and an occasional close call or rare win and does anyone care? I miss the old days. 

Meyer to Bama.......maybe. He needs an assistant to keep his daily medicine planner in order though. 💊


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Monte’s son declares free agency is alive and well in college football
"I don't think people really say it this way, but let's not make a mistake: we have free agency in college football," Kiffin said. "The kids a lot of times go where they get paid the most. No one else is saying that maybe, but kids say, 'This is what I'm getting here for NIL.' Free agency has been created in college football except you can't lock people into a contract. This is a whole new thing to deal with."


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> *Marv, this is a little mineral rights/Teutonic rigidity-cracker flexibility parable for you.


Like Wayne, your statement is a riddle to me. But I have hung around on 
the edges of sports long enough to know the next great thing may not be.

All I know is the local football team hired a guy to run the show whose:
greatest success was at mighty Sious Falls a college that was a secretary's 
school in my youth.

Congratulations on your team's success talking young folks into attending 
the school whose temporary fame you promote. Maybe they'll be able to 
beat Wayne's team in the future.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> the school whose temporary fame you promote. [/SIZE]


I realize we are all along in years, I know you have a past in mining natural resources BUT, if you are on a college football thread calling the fame of THE ALABAMA CRIMSON TIDE "temporary", then you are certainly speaking in "geological terms" Marvin!


But, maybe not?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> I realize we are all along in years, I know you have a past in mining natural resources BUT, if you are on a college football thread calling the fame of THE ALABAMA CRIMSON TIDE "temporary", then you are certainly speaking in "geological terms" Marvin!
> 
> 
> But, maybe not?
> View attachment 88140


Some years back they discovered a cache of the beasts you picture in NE. 
Covered entirely in volcanic dust from the eruption of the place now called 
YNP. I'm not talking of that amount of time, I'm talking of my life time as I do 
not remember any talk of AL in my youth. Army, Navy, Notre Dame, MI, Woody 
Hayes, the Southwest Conference(SMU) & LSU. 

AL would qualify as a recent discovery of hi grade ore. Mine it while you can, 
utilize your deep pocketed fans to pay for it & enjoy. Everyone is entitled to a 
moment in the parade.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Marvin, I thought you hailed from Washington. If so, how did you miss Alabama's 1926 Rose Bowl victory over . . . Washington?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

RookieTrainer said:


> Marvin, I thought you hailed from Washington. If so, how did you miss Alabama's 1926 Rose Bowl victory over . . . Washington?


Other than Jim Owens & Don James reign, Husky FB has had slim picken's. 
They still consider themselves a FB school. It says a lot about the folks who 
vote in this state. Being a UW athlete can get you elected to a lot of positions 
you do not qualify for. 

My degree is from the UW, my education happened in SD. We qualify in life 
as strivers.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

From Billy Liucci, TexAgs, this morning:
Hayes King has looked great in bowl practice. He actually expects King to start the bowl game despite what Jimbo said.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> At end of the day team recruiting standing: 1)TAMU, 2)GA and 3)AL.


An interesting article this morning in the Fort Worth Star Telegram reminding us that Mac Brown, Charlie Strong, and Tom Herman had top 10 recruiting classes at UT after which all 3 lost their job.









Texas and Texas A&M dominate empty signing day title - Fort Worth Star-Telegram






edition.pagesuite.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

RookieTrainer said:


> Marvin, I thought you hailed from Washington. If so, how did you miss Alabama's 1926 Rose Bowl victory over . . . Washington?


Rookie, your post and DrEdA's reference to Mack Brown "triggered" my chiming in apropos Marv's modesty and self-ore-facing (self-effacing) nature. Of course he didn't miss Alabama's 1926 Rose Bowl victory! - he trekked over to Pasadena with great (f)oresight determined as an advance scout and field goal prospector to find a host for 20 Mule Team Borax "Death Valley Days."

And though The Gipper later got that gig - through our friend Glenda Brown's intercessions, I might add - ol' Marv's oreseverance (perseverance) paid off even without a claim stake! Because out of a cobalt blue, granite grey New Year's Day sky came the pale rider of Alabama apocalypse. Yes, the only Crimson Tide QB ever to have smooched both Greta Garbo and his trusty steed "Rebel" (and who probably got more pleasure out of his equine embrace...),









College Football Legend Johnny Mack Brown Became a Silver Screen Cowboy


The star of the University of Alabama's first national championship football team went on to become a beloved Western film actor.




www.wideopencountry.com





And as Marv's "mining prospectus" post mortem below details, when his dramatic career turned into pyrite - fool's gold - after he got substituted for by none other than Clark Gable, Johnny Mack dug a little deeper (Marv's lingo) into his psyche and became an icon as an iron-jawed rider of the purple sage:






Johnny Mack Brown (1904-1974) Film Actor - Obscure Hollywood







obscurehollywood.net





MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Another 5 star WR signed LOI yesterday evening. Evan Stewart.
I think another one today. Maybe two.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Max Johnson is an Aggie. I hope Jimbo can manage the egos in QB room.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Crackerd, that's a great reference to the "Dothan Antelope" Johnny Mack Brown. That win in the 1926 Rose Bowl, which Alabama only had the opportunity to gain after Tulane turned down the bid because they feared they were undersized compared to Washington's players, gets credited as being the game that changed Southern football forever.

Of course, the main point of my OP being that Alabama has been pretty consistently good at football for a pretty good while now. I consider myself very lucky to be part of a fan base that can claim Wallace Wade, Frank Thomas, Coach Bryant, and Nick Saban among its head coaches. Luckier still that I've personally witnessed two of those.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rumor is that another 5 star has inked but holding off announcement until after HS championship game this evening.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Five star CB inks with Aggies. According to TexAgs that’s six five stars. But some recruiting pundits don’t agree. 247 Sports says just five.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Who doesn't like bowl games? Football has been VERY entertaining today!

Western Kentucky and Zappe were awesome and good yheir area needed it! SCST good win over Jackson St, Fresno great game with UTEP, UAB's best win ever over BYU!

Now Liberty is out big and Utah State and Oregon State about to begin!

Great football day!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Who doesn't like bowl games? Football has been VERY entertaining today!
> 
> Western Kentucky and Zappe were awesome and good yheir area needed it! SCST good win over Jackson St, Fresno great game with UTEP, UAB's best win ever over BYU!
> 
> ...


If you think those were good you should have seen Texas High School football state championship games yesterday and today. The skilled players are unbelievably talented, great passing, receiving, and rushing. In the Class 3A game Stephenville def Austin LBJ. Stephenville kid Coy Eakin 6’3” plays wide receiver, running back, and defensive back, accounted for 187 yards and two TDS receiving, 32 yards rushing and one TD, one pass interception, and one ball knocked loose on an interception that a teammate caught in the air and waltzed in for a TD. He has no major college scholarship offers only Lamar and hometown Tarleton State my pre TAMU alma mater for two years.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Coy Akin, that's a great day for a new Texas legend!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Coy Akin, that's a great day for a new Texas legend!


I misspelled his last name Eakin. Eakin was voted offensive MVP with nine catches for 187 yards and three touchdowns. He finished with 212 yards on offense and four scores plus an interception on defense, an onside recovery and one tackle on special teams.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The Aggies are not practicing for out bowl game due to Covid protocols. Good grief.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> The Aggies are not practicing for our bowl game due to Covid protocols. Good grief.


Wayne, if this is making you restless, I don't mean to encroach on Dr. EdA's turf, but you need to teach (coach) Yates to roll over on his back and count the 5-stars comin' in. And oh, yeah, teach (coach) him to speak in boldface *"Wait'll next year - AGAIN"* 










MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, those are "5 stars" if I've ever seen them!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Ruh roh, Wayne—

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> The Aggies are not practicing for out bowl game due to Covid protocols. Good grief.


That's a good way to be sure those stars don't get scratched. 🙂


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> That's a good way to be sure those stars don't get scratched. 🙂


They just announced that they don’t have enough scholarship players to play the game so the are
opting out.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Can anything else happen this year?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Can anything else happen this year?


They coulda got beat......instead of forfeiting!

Now coaches are opting out of bowl games!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

AL OC and line coach test positive for Covid. This going to get worse I fear.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> AL OC and line coach test positive for Covid. This going to get worse I fear.


20 players out plus 2 declared for NFL draft and 1 in the transfer portal, only 38 able bodies and possibly fewer if more are Covid casualties.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Coach Saban recieved the first 10,000 doses of Paxlovin shortly after he approved it for the FDA earlier today. 

He may not prescribe it for O'brien!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Too much black and gold on the field, i cant tell who'swho......go Mizzou!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> 20 players out plus 2 declared for NFL draft and 1 in the transfer portal, only 38 able bodies and possibly fewer if more are Covid casualties.


TaMU replaced by Rutgers. 20 more practices for the Scarlet Knights. 
Could the 5 stars competition for roster spots used those practices?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn’t understand question Marv. If talking about five or six five star recruits, they are not on campus until January.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Didn’t understand question Marv. If talking about five or six five star recruits, they are not on campus until January.


Haven't all Jimbo's classes been top 5 in the nation?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

No


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

They don't have to wait until January. Early enrollees are already contracting Omicron in Tuscaloo Wayne......they had a birthday party for Ty Simpson yesterday!

In a state with a LOW vax rate¹, we sure are hoping them boys stay on campus and wear masks this weekend so Saban don't have to "chicken out"!

¹low statewide vax rate and high minority population percentage with even lower vax rate.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratsvto UCF on a big Florida win!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Congratsvto UCF on a big Florida win!


Who won the post game scrum?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I didn't see the kerfuffle Doc......but Georgia State(the we had Auburn beat, Georgia State) came out with a second half blow out on Ball U tonight!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

From 2 days ago......






Alabama Coach Nick Saban Retiring


15 years as the head coach of Alabama. 24 losses in those 15 years, and 6 of those came in his first year. Six National Championships. It’s not hyperbole to say that no one has ever done this like Nick Saban. Not Woody. Not Bo. Not even, at the risk of ‘Bama fans being offended, like that other...




iowa.forums.rivals.com


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

roseberry said:


> They don't have to wait until January. Early enrollees are already contracting Omicron in Tuscaloo Wayne......they had a birthday party for Ty Simpson yesterday!
> 
> In a state with a LOW vax rate¹, we sure are hoping them boys stay on campus and wear masks this weekend so Saban don't have to "chicken out"!
> 
> ¹low statewide vax rate and high minority population percentage with even lower vax rate.


In a story today, the local paper reported that 90+% of the Alabama team have gotten vaccine boosters. The author reporter said that if anyone is going to be this way, it is the most detail oriented coach in history.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> From 2 days ago......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What better place to get an Alabama scoop than an Iowa newsletter…😳🤔


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Saban way too swuft to play possum in the middle of the information superhighway—










MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Lots of good games today......and i just had a funny premonition......BOOGS WIN in the ham today! Crankin it in 30 min!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Lots of good games today......and i just had a funny premonition......BOOGS WIN in the ham today! Crankin it in 30 min!


rose, Shirley you ain’t watchin’ All Bran over the DII playoff semis Shepherd College vs another of Marv’s Iron Age alma maters the Ferrous State Oxides, wait a minute just plain No. 1 Ferris State U up 28-7 early 2Q.

Bran expectations and performance so puny their biggest roar from the “crowd” was a non-targeting call that kept one of their DBs in the game - Big 12 to Be Cougs up 10-0

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Not so fast MG......13-10 on my radio.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, they’s about 3rd and inches from me renaming’ ‘em Bran-derbilt…

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

How’s the Sec doing in bowl games so far?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Harsh, jg, harsh. But true of course. Personally, save for The Pirate having all kinds of fun in Dixie (until Sonny Cumbie, a coming star in the profession, possum-stomped his old coach) and All Bran getting face-planted, I can't be bothered. I will own up to watching the replay of the DII championship game as old school blue collar neck roll lunch pail foo'baw - 459 yards on the ground vs. Valdosta State and half the roster already having graduated and working at real jobs between football practice and balling on Saturdays. And rose may want to check out a Sweet Home notation and distinction in the following









'A monumental thing': Ferris State wins first DII national championship in dominating fashion


Ferris State steamrolled Valdosta State of Georgia, 58-17, on Saturday night in McKinney, Texas.



www.detroitnews.com





MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

PS jg, was trying to figure out from your graphic when the University of Maine Black Bears at Orono (far right) joined (and upgraded) the SEC--memory lapse, of course, by the artist, not me, 'cause everybody knows Ole Miss' mascot is the white-bearded barbel-less catfish 










MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Where we at with this thing JG? 0-5 and a forfeit? SEC SEC SEC!

MG, many days of "pickup" in Flowers Hall yielded several encounters with the greatest talent I was ever to scrap¹ with......79 national champ and team mvp Otis Boddie. It is beyond my comprehension that Steph shoots more purely! Congrats to Ferris on being one of the 4 and congrats to Valdosta for "tending to their own knittin'" and being a forever great in DII!

¹not a mutual scrap.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Swami has been mislead by evil spirits, but today......Maryland, Clemso and Oklahoma are giving me a feeling!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The Swami woke up in the night and wrote the words that were revealed in a dream on his bedside prophecy note pad. He has no idea who plays, who is actually going to play for who plays or who even cares who plays. But the four words he wrote down were....*..barbeque, whiskey, perch and curd.*

As Pharaoh did in ancient Egypt, Swami sought wise interpretation. The Swami's respected counselor and hater of all things football was immediately awakened. As the oracle squinted in the pre-dawn intrusion of incandescent light, she considered the sticky note's four words and immediately revealed four interpretive statements and one comment of her own saying, "North Carolina, Tennessee, Michigan State, Wisconsin.......dumbass!"

If Mrs Sherry knew she was to Swami what Joseph was to Pharoah, she would be nicer when i wake her up!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

From the Ft Worth paper - - 

Thu, December 30, 2021, 5:00 AM

*Enough about A&M and the ‘12th Man’*
I don’t ever want to hear about Texas A&M’s “12th Man” again after the Aggies pulled out of the Gator Bowl because “we just don’t have enough scholarship players available to field a team,” according to head coach Jimbo Fisher. (Dec. 23, 1B, “Texas A&M pulls out of Gator Bowl due to COVID-19”)
If the reason for pulling out of the game was a concern for the welfare and safety of the players, then OK. But to say the reason is a lack of “scholarship players” relegates the “12th Man” to meaningless status and ignores the institution’s football history, dating to Jan. 1, 1922, when a student left the stands to suit up for an injury-depleted Aggies team.
*- Tom Leferink, *_Arlington_


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> From the Ft Worth paper - -
> 
> Thu, December 30, 2021, 5:00 AM
> 
> ...


That is a letter to the editor from some disgruntled opponent, indeed the HC did site concern about the well being of the squad reduced to a minimum number of qualified players. This ain’t 1922 if Tom has noticed, players are bigger, stronger, faster, much better protected, and much more likely to be injured to play in a meaningless exhibition game.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc, the SEC is "oh-fer", we think we needed a five loss powerhouse to get us a win!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Doc, the SEC is "oh-fer", we think we needed a five loss powerhouse to get us a win!


Says a lot about SoS


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Says a lot about SoS


Or, you know, Marv, about the chic disregard for winning a CFB game - the epitome of that being *Zer-0-gon *or as you may want to call them in their gassy, unsubstantiated claims at greatness, *Argon*

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> Or, you know, Marv, about the chic disregard for winning a CFB game - the epitome of that being *Zer-0-gon *or as you may want to call them in their gassy, unsubstantiated claims at greatness, *Argon*
> 
> MG


A Fits - large weight, little density!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

In an entertaining game, in the 4th quarter, Tennessee and Purdue are giving a seminar on how to not play pass defense. 😳


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> In an entertaining game, in the 4th quarter, Tennessee and Purdue are giving a seminar on how to not play pass defense. 😳


And the refs failed to pull their flags on two pass attempts in the second half........Tennessee's last two pass attempts!?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

That was a touchdown........pass out the golf balls!


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

What a great game Purdue 48 - Tennessee 45.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tennessee at least 51 rip.......unadjusted!


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

The FINAL score 48-45!
Only the butt hurt score is 51-45. TN back didn't get in according to the refs, who reviewed and confirmed the call on the field!
Ya ya ya, the refs blew the call...... yup
Final score 48-45!!!! Purdue!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I have never been "hurt", "butt" or otherwise, by a Tennessee loss. 

What did you think about the play rip? Knee, hip, elbow, shoulder down? Ball cross plane?

The call was blown, on the field and on review.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

roseberry said:


> I have never been "hurt", "butt" or otherwise, by a Tennessee loss.
> 
> What did you think about the play rip? Knee, hip, elbow, shoulder down? Ball cross plane?
> 
> The call was blown, on the field and on review.


Whistle, play called dead. Purdue players let off at the whistle...
The whistle didn't cost Tn the loss. Totally inadequate defense did!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Tough game to see either team lose. My best friend's daughter is a twirler for Purdue so I was pulling for them to win. If I was a Volunteers fan though I would be a little sidways about that 4th down play.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

ALWAYS sucks when the last play of the game results in a questionable call by the refs!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

An entertaining game to watch, the outcome is only important to the participants but if the measure of your season is winning the TransPerfect Music City Bowl then your team has had a pretty ordinary season.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Tim and rip, welcome back to the CFB conversation - and to Dr. EdA's lapidary assessment of a CFB season.

Want to second rose's herd immunity to Fifteennessee's bowl loss "butt hurt" - if one loathes the not- so-Big Arnge as we do, there's minor euphoria to be had from that best possible outcome, nowhere near what we Gumps get from another 'Bama stomping of the Viles (15 in a row now, thus the monicker "Fifteennessee"), but a tingly feeling all the same. OK, almost as good a temporary schadenfreude fix as "Bran-derbilt" (All Bran) falling apart the second half of the season. Or to (approximate) quote Our jg, "SEsux! SEsux! SEsux!"

MG


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

EdA said:


> That is a letter to the editor from some disgruntled opponent, indeed the HC did site concern about the well being of the squad reduced to a minimum number of qualified players. This ain’t 1922 if Tom has noticed, players are bigger, stronger, faster, much better protected, and much more likely to be injured to play in a meaningless exhibition game.


It was just something I found. Interesting that the chap had to go back that far to find his meager point.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Eric Johnson said:


> It was just something I found. Interesting that the chap had to go back that far to find his meager point.


Those who bleed orange are forced to live in the past, they want to relive the Darrell Royal era


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Today we will see some tournament football and two other games, i think, so here's what's gonna happen...... 

Central Michigan and WSU......Swami says WSU and its new vaccinated coach win this one. This is some true swamification here because i have no clue about either team!

Wake and Rutgers.......I predict Wake, because of my aforementioned uncle!

Georgia and Michigan.......I think Michigan is for real and I respect Georgia's season......My gut says the guy who took the pay cut and gets incentive money wins.......pay for performance, Michigan's victory will be a triumph for Capitalism! Plus my high-school fight song was "The Victors" and I like hearing it!(especially vs Georgia's)

Cincinnati and bama.......Cincinnati is in it, they have worked hard, won their games, earned the shot. Nobody in America, aside from MG and me, wants to see alabama win, Cincinnati is playing for every underdog, for every overlooked team, for every group of 5(not really sure what that is), for every kid picked last choosing sides for anything and they're doing it against alabama and Coach Nick Saban! If you want to see a team FIRED UP to kick some ass and make history then watch Cincinnati today! 

It's an undeniable fact that Alabama gets every team's absolute best shot every weekend, it's the circled game on every team's calendar. This game is gonna be like watching Rudy x 1,000. Cincinnati is gonna win this game.......I hope I'm wrong!

Plus we just saw bama and georgia......and marvin and I don't like rematches!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Dang.....ol' Swami shoulda checked the scores. He's getting jabbed by the vaccinated coach right out of the gate!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Never have seen a QB miss so badly on so many throws as Thorne did tonight and still be named player of the game. The last drive redeemed him I suppose.


roseberry said:


> Today we will see some tournament football and two other games, i think, so here's what's gonna happen......
> 
> Central Michigan and WSU......Swami says WSU and its new vaccinated coach win this one. This is some true swamification here because i have no clue about either team!
> 
> ...


How does it feel to always be on the side of Goliath in these games, John? I think MG is ok with it!!😂


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Dang.....ol' Swami shoulda checked the scores. He's getting jabbed by the vaccinated coach right out of the gate!


the tea leaves say Swami’s going to have an off day, GA and AL in the Championship game


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Central Michigan and WSU.....
> 
> Plus we just saw bama and georgia......and marvin and I don't like rematches!


WSU has a history of losing to good mid majors. They recruit from the same talent pool.

I would be OK with no SEC teams in the finals. Not gonna happen, be nice to be wrong.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Exactly how does a 5-7 Rutgers team get a bowl game?


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

ripline said:


> Exactly how does a 5-7 Rutgers team get a bowl game?


The Aggies got hit by covid and had to back out of the game against Wake. Rutgers was the highest rpi rank of all the non- bowl teams.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's to a good, clean, well ref'ed game!! 
As long as Alabama gets their arses handed to them.....


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Tim, are you or are you not, pulling for the best team in Ohio today?

Doc, my WSU team is coming on late......I can't leave it for this tournament game!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Of course I'm on the Bearcats , John. Alabama has you and MG on their side, what more do they need! 
My dilemma is in the second game. Hard to stomach pulling for any Harbaugh coached team but the thought of an all SEC championship game is even less appetizing.
Think I'll go with the Dr. Ed approach and root against everyone. 😅 ...although I would bet money he's pulling for the Bearcats in this one.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tim Mc said:


> Of course I'm on the Bearcats , John. Alabama has you and MG on their side, what more do they need!
> My dilemma is in the second game. Hard to stomach pulling for any Harbaugh coached team but the thought of an all SEC championship game is even less appetizing.
> Think I'll go with the Dr. Ed approach and root against everyone. 😅 ...although I would bet money he's pulling for the Bearcats in this one.


You overestimate my disdain for the Crimson Tide. I admire their excellence and the fact that their one and only loss was to the Aggies. The biggest downside for me is listening to the game on the way home from training on Sirius with the Alabama broadcast. Damn I thought the Aggie broadcast was homerism. 😳 I do admire that Cincinnati has elevated itself from obscurity (under the tutelage of the esteemed Senator from Alabama whose other failed coaching stints include Auburn and Texas Tech) to National prominence.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a fun fact: Luke Fickell was one of the best high school wrestlers ever from Ohio, which if you know wrestling is really saying something. I don't think he wrestled at Ohio state though.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Whew, Swami jinx lives on!

RTR


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Go Dawgs


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well it's New Year's Day! The biggest football day of the year! Swami gonna shift out of jinx mode and seek a view into the future for my friends here¹.........

Penn State and Arkansas......James Franklin, and Penn State for that matter, give me a creepy feeling......that BIG Arkansas QB scares me a little......I'm picking SEC SEC woooo-pig!

Oklahoma State and Notre Dame......I never picked Notre Dame before, go mullet! Cowboys get a win over ND.

Iowa and Kentucky......This is a good game to see. Kentucky playing in a New Year's Day bowl isn't something they will take for granted and this bowl season's winning coaches are gonna be like Raisin Bran.....two Stoops!

Ol' Miss and Baylor......don't miss it! As you can see, Swami is on an SEC roll and fortunes have changed since that young phenom, Shane Beamer, took the mayo douse! If that tough Reb QB is playing I'm going Rebs, if not Baylor!

TOSU and Utah......Swami cant wait for this one(but if he can dodge the tornadic demons on his track west, he'll be in a post cold front duck blind during the Rose Bowl) This is no "meaningless exhibition", it's the freakin Rose Bowl! Don't worry Tim, even though Swami double clutched on his shift out of Jinx mode, he is making no "prediction here. Note that many long time college football fans would relish a bowl season that saw Michigan and Ohio State getting "curb stomped", but I an not one of them!



¹past Swami performance is no indication of future Swami performance. No representation is made that the information contained herein can be relied on or is watranted for purposes of wagers of financial assets.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

bjoiner said:


> Go Dawgs


That's right, Bubba, Go Dawgs all the way back to No. 1 - we be successfully importuning the oddsmakers, through the intercession of The Bear and Dr. Tom and my dear Mama, Free State of Winston alumna, to make Them Dawgs the favorite once again - a *prohibitive favorite* over 'Bama if they've helped importune hard enough from Roll Tide Heaven.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Sadly this thread will soon become an RFT relic to be laid to rest forevermore. Since there will be yet another SEC National Champion who are the haters gonna root for🤔
In games today I am picking local teams no hair and lots of hair. 
And the even larger question with LSU de emphasizing football who’s going to start the CF 2022 thread?
Last but not least my wishes for a healthy and prosperous New Year to everyone but mostly to my brethren who contribute to this thread which is generally the only reason I visit this place every morning.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Happy New Year to you to Ed.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

My picks for today: Nittany Lions over the Hogs,
Cowboys over the Catholics, Wildcats over the Hawkeyes, Bears over the Rebs. 
...and of course Buckeyes over the Utes. 
Should be some good matchups today unlike last night. What an ass whipping Big Blue took.
Georgia's defense reminds me of the Tide's D the year they beat Notre Dame to a pulp in the BCS championship. Men against boys.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

How disappointing, just turned on the Fiesta Bowl and didn’t recognize the OSU coach, the mullet is gone, Grundy sans mullet…..🤔 did Delilah deprive Samson of his strength?
Hooray for T. Boone Pickens University who won after fumbling in the end zone for a TD and inside the 20 for a game sealing FG. Apparently Brian Kelly knew that continued ND mediocrity was inevitable.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice to see the Arsh up 28-7 and running away only to give up 30 straight and lose to the Mulleteers and their mulletless coach. Same goes for tOSU gettin’ gutted by da Yutes even without Cousin Vinny attesting to their worthiness. 

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Nice to see the Arsh up 28-7 and running away only to give up 30 straight and lose to the Mulleteers and their mulletless coach. Same goes for tOSU gettin’ gutted by da Yutes even without Cousin Vinny attesting to their worthiness.
> 
> MG


An epic defensive battle going on at the Rose Bowl!😉


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Ryan Day dyes his beard black. That is all…


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Ryan Day dyes his beard black. That is all…


That's to distinguish him from Sweater Vest, who's now - yeah, his emphasis on academics etc. - distinguished president of Youngstown State U.

tOSU sho' nuff got some talent though, Tim - is this the Goliath thou referrest to rootin' for? Lest we forget - and as rose and St. Nick would say, Hell no, we ain't forgettin' - 'Bama's last (and only) encounter wit' da Yutes resulted in five-yard offensive line splits surrounding 370-pound nose tackle Terrence "Mountain" Cody and the worst whuppin' of Saban's time in Tuscaloosa, the 2009 Sugar Bowl.

"That is all" from me (for now) entails letting Our Jacob know the shoulda-been new 'Who head coach put up a lights-out defense against Kiffy last, er, tonight - Aranda must've turned y'all down 'cause it's he who gets it about competing in the SEC, and certainly not Peanut Butter'n' Jelly Kelly/Faux Rebel Yell Kelly/*Jelly Roll *Kelly...

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Another 2020 5 star recruit signed with TAMU. That’s 7 per TexAgs and 6 per 247 Sports.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

crackerd said:


> That's to distinguish him from Sweater Vest, who's now - yeah, his emphasis on academics etc. - distinguished president of Youngstown State U.
> 
> tOSU sho' nuff got some talent though, Tim - is this the Goliath thou referrest to rootin' for? Lest we forget - and as rose and St. Nick would say, Hell no, we ain't forgettin' - 'Bama's last (and only) encounter wit' da Yutes resulted in five-yard offensive line splits surrounding 370-pound nose tackle Terrence "Mountain" Cody and the worst whuppin' of Saban's time in Tuscaloosa, the 2009 Sugar Bowl.
> 
> ...


tOSU doesn't have much talent on defense, MG. That was embarrassing Big 12 defense(pre- Arranda and Knowles). You can't outscore everybody.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

LSU and Kansas St........hmmmmm, THIS IS SWAMI'S GAME TO WATCH TODAY!

I like that LSU is gritty enough to come into an "exhibition"¹ game with only 35 scholarship athletes. This game has the potential to be epic in the lore of Tiger Football. Imagine if group decimated by Covid, sit outs for draft, transfer portal defections, turmoil of all administrative types, pulls together and pulls out a last second miracle win. Legends could be made tonight and a future of TOUGHNESS AND COMPETITIVE SPIRIT could be established for the Kelly era at LSU!

That'd be cool......but Swami is going K-State!



¹it's not a meaningless exhibition because many of those 35 players are scrapping to impress next year's coach, are going to actually get a chance to play and their moms and dad's get to see them on field for LSU!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

swami and rose, the upside takeaway for Our Jacob from y'all's pitch-perfect prognosticatin' is the new coach is learnin' the lingua franca or francoise-AY:









New LSU coach Brian Kelly reflects on attempt at southern accent: 'I'm from Boston. We don't have strong accents.'


Reflecting on his attempt at a southern accent, new LSU football coach Brian Kelly said people from his native Boston "don't have strong accents."



www.usatoday.com





Kelly's CV from his callow years at, er, Assumption College in Woostah, Mass. is a real piece of work - political science degree and school softball coach, so I'm sure Our Jacob will appreciate him laying the groundwork there as a coming Willie "Boss" Stark/Huey P. "Kingfish" Long populist and, you know, *voice* of the people.

And you know, he's bound to be rueing the fact that he couldn't have got Broderick Crawford to stand in - and sound in - for him at that basketball game where he went full-counterfeit Cajun on how "duh-LITED" he was to become part of the 'Who "faaaaaaamly"

Take a listen, Our Jacob, and wonder what might've been if y'all had hired another genuine individual (think of him as Broderick Crawford Kelly) as y'alls ball coach - even we gumps got his back if it meant running through Pontchartrain Causeway pillars for "foundational support!"






MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

GREAT movie MG, best actor for the Highway Patrolman too! But everyone wishes they had a su...thun accent and it's easy to pick up. 

I had watched and listened to sports talk, fans and talking heads since Friday. The concensus of all there opinions was "It's tough to beat a team twice in one season and Georgia is gonna be a different team the next time". This really seems crazy to me and I even called Paul yesterday and told him the story that makes me feel that way.......rewind to 1:15.....2nd caller of hour 3.....

Listen to Hour 3: Christine Williamson on TuneIn Listen to The Paul Finebaum Show on TuneIn


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

roseberry said:


> GREAT movie MG, best actor for the Highway Patrolman too! But everyone wishes they had a su...thun accent and it's easy to pick up.
> 
> I had watched and listened to sports talk, fans and talking heads since Friday. The concensus of all there opinions was "It's tough to beat a team twice in one season and Georgia is gonna be a different team the next time". This really seems crazy to me and I even called Paul yesterday and told him the story that makes me feel that way.......rewind to 1:15.....2nd caller of hour 3.....
> 
> Listen to Hour 3: Christine Williamson on TuneIn Listen to The Paul Finebaum Show on TuneIn


Very cool , John! Paul got a kick out of that one.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I had watched and listened to sports talk, fans and talking heads since Friday. The concensus of all there opinions was "It's tough to beat a team twice in one season and Georgia is gonna be a different team the next time". This really seems crazy to me and I even called Paul yesterday and told him the story that makes me feel that way.......rewind to 1:15.....2nd caller of hour 3.....
> 
> Listen to Hour 3: Christine Williamson on TuneIn Listen to The Paul Finebaum Show on TuneIn


rose, your parablizing was mighty fine, mighty fine. But you left out the best part for rtf consumption - especially in light of DrEdA saying the CFB thread is what keeps his retrieverite juices goin' or somesuch around these parts.

So here you go, if you happened to tune out after talkin' the Tide and Big Larry's dominance to my old homey Finebaum (and I won't get into it, but my quasi-media colleague in Bummin'ham before I hied off abroad to take on the world at large): Have a listen at the link above to the second caller who followed you, "Gloria," and her sweet dulcet tone about 'Bama and The Bear, her being 90 years old and 70 of 'em going into her and her family's great love for the Crimson Tide - and be sure and keep your ears peeled from an historic perspective when she and ol' Phineas (Finebaum) share admiring words about her boy "Doug." DrEdA and Mr. A (if he's following after Penn State's latest abysmal postseason showing) and Tim and jg might want to lend an ear, too.

Now we're talkin' some of my bidness - but it's still 'Bama bidness, and for better or worse (both, actually) it's political bidness, justice "We shall overcome" bidness, and Saban as Savior bidness. Pop quiz in 15 minutes -

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, what a wonder it was for me to be unknowingly digitized on the same fiber with a woman of Mrs. Jones character, stature and class. Were I aware a distinguished caller who has led a life striving for and attaining societal progress, like Mrs. Jones was waiting for my BS to end then I would have respectfully stood aside!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, it was a steel town, Fairfield, birthplace of the Say Hey Kid and next door to our little coal burg, where I once rode my bike a short ways down the road to a Guvnah Wallace campaign rally and saw a coal train ram a red '65 Mustang left sittin' on the tracks while the driver, a right winsome blonde, got out to hear what the Guvnah he had to say about segregation, today, toMahRO and forever blah-blah-blah. Doug's Daddy worked with my Mama at US Steel. One of the last times I was back in the 'hood was giving a tour of "the other side of the tracks" to a ladyfriend from Mountain Brook who became one of Sen. Doug's best friends - and who always unleashes a vibrant and if I may say vivacious "Roll Tide!" of her own despite the Wellesley snootiness in her. 

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc and Wayne, get down to the Houston store this week. Life's too short to sleep on a crappy bed, especially if you can get an upgrade for free...........









'Mattress Mack' bets $1.2M on Bama to win CFP


The Houston furniture store owner bet $3.46 million on the Super Bowl and his customers ended up with free mattresses. With Alabama a small favorite in the College Football Playoff title game, Jim McIngvale jumped on the Tide.




www.espn.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, immediate retraction *DEMANDED* 'from The World Leader - 'Bama is *NOT* the favorite, nosiree, but an underdog who "deserves" an even *BIGGER* spread vs Them Dawgs. *+11.5* would be just right!



roseberry said:


> 'Mattress Mack' bets $1.2M on Bama to win CFP
> 
> 
> The Houston furniture store owner bet $3.46 million on the Super Bowl and his customers ended up with free mattresses. With Alabama a small favorite in the College Football Playoff title game, Jim McIngvale jumped on the Tide.
> ...


MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne and Doc, Jimbo really does have a million point two dollar recruiting class going this year.......EACH!









Texas A&M football is paying a high price for its 2022 top-overall class


The Texas A&M football team has been recruiting at a higher level than any program that we've seen in… well, ever. The Aggies are one official le...




gigemgazette.com





If you got 'em, spend 'em.......congrats on the wisdom of resource utilization Aggies!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Per Billy Liuci, co-owner of TexAgs, the $30 mil is a tall tale started by the have nots. It is a gross exaggeration. I think he said it was put out by a ND admin type.
But so what.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Per Billy Liuci, co-owner of TexAgs, the $30 mil is a tall tale started by the have nots. It is a gross exaggeration. I think he said* it was put out by a ND admin type*.


Wayne, I thought y'all's "ND admin type" got jettisoned to Duke as head coach, so y'all could hire as new DC Urban's ultimate player manhandling disciple, DJ "Nobody (Worth Much) Dies on My Watch" Durkin?

Speaking of dying, may peace be upon him, Peter Bogdanovich - who, rumor has it, also thought highly of the Aggies entertainment value in leaving behind an NIL pot for for one of them 5-star MLBs to wear the name "Sam the Lion" across his jersey and also for y'all's first *12th Woman* to have "Mrs. Coach Popper" emblazoned on the back of hers, but denoted that the jersey be a scarlet shade instead of maroon. Cloris Leachman woulda liked that especially if she could show off what was under her shoulder pads. Alas, Wayne, nuttin', nada, for a Jacy Farrow memoriam at aTm as Bogga was still pissed off after all these years that Abilene got the goods in a sort of heinous, cold-shouldered yet charming way. But you know ol' Clu Gulager - he was always slick like that, still is at 94 from what I hear.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

After “Wayne” I couldn’t understand the post.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> After “Wayne” I couldn’t understand the post.


It’s code for I want to confuse you with vague references to The Last Picture Show characters and the director Bodanovich although the reference to Abilene seems misplaced because the dying town is McMurty’s hometown Archer City but maybe I missed a clue. 








The Last Picture Show - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




For further clarity about the Aggies new defensive coordinator and his role in the death of a player when he was HC at Maryland.








D. J. Durkin - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne.........


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Has the Swami picked the FCS National Championship game between Montana State and North Dakota State at 11 AM in Frisco Texas on ESPN2?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I would need to pick NDSU just because of first "gut" and their stellar history......but.....awe heck, go with the gut! NDSU!

Just in case you are wondering about post #971 Wayne, it was an attempt at 1. Being as understandable as MG. 2. Being almost as funny as MG. 3. Doing 1 and 2 quickly!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> I would need to pick NDSU just because of first "gut" and their stellar history......but.....awe heck, go with the gut! NDSU!
> 
> Just in case you are wondering about post #971 Wayne, it was an attempt at 1. Being as understandable as MG. 2. Being almost as funny as MG. 3. Doing 1 and 2 quickly!


Mt State has an impressive 18 year old QB who only became the starting QB in the playoffs, prior to that he was a jack of all trades. He was their leading rusher in the SDSU game and he had respectable passing statistics all at 6’ 180 lbs, HC is former NDSU assistant, should be an interesting game.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Well I'm not gonna get to see a tough kid today Doc. Sadly, it's not because I'm duck hunting.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Well I'm not gonna get to see a tough kid today Doc. Sadly, it's not because I'm duck hunting.


Hopefully it’s not a root canal, colonoscopy or funeral. Look for the replay when you get the college football blues in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Hopefully, ND State has a lot of depth. They are wearing themselves out on offense.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

So, MG & John, 9 FCS championships, ALL through competition. 
Makes your hero's record pale in comparison .


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Awe Marvin, competition smompetition, you're such a basketball guy. Odd that you can't consider any team that hasn't won a 64 team post season tournament as having competed.

Has Nick Saban been awarded a championship after a game he lost?

Should Utah have been included in this year's playoff? You and I knew they were good, but they lost to Ohio State, who got pummeled by Michigan and that TOSU team lost last year's final to Bama 52 to something? 

Pelts is pelts Marvin and for some reason they wind up in the same region of the country over and over.......remember Washington in the playoff? Scarborogh ran through that bunch of women for close to 200. How did this year's 4 teams stack up......Cincinnati deserve their spot?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Since the BCS in '98.......Did USC, Oklahoma and Ohio State compete for their 3 championships Marvin? Did any other team from the southern part of our country compete for their 13 championships? Was it just the tide's six that were "participation awarded"?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Someone started a rumor that NCAA is investigating TAMU for violating NIL rules. Since there are virtually no rules, I wonder which rule we violated. Again a post on a message board with a fake name.
Someone said, if you can't put your name on it, it's not worth saying. Right MG!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, the Swami's alter ego sure got triggered last night!

But it's time for a prediction, and the Swami is on a typical 40% roll(if you count the ol miss early 1st qtr injury as "not playing" vs baylor)!

It would seem that a "cut and paste" from early December would be all that was needed, especially after that Johnny Mac call in. But just like the loss to TAMU awakened the tide from feeling invincible, maybe, just maybe that Georgia team sleepwalked through a regular season of greatness. 

Swami can't divine whether he's being influenced by "talking head tough to beat twice" sports personalities or his regular old sixth sense.......more to come......

And Wayne, Swami predicts that spending one's own money is not a violation, don't worry! Plus, what's an NCAA?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Wow, the Swami's alter ego sure got triggered last night!
> 
> But it's time for a prediction, and the Swami is on a typical 40% roll(if you count the ol miss early 1st qtr injury as "not playing" vs baylor)!
> 
> ...


I checked the tea leaves and they’re saying AL 24 GA 20, while there are no statistical records of tea leaves accuracy they should approach picking the winner 50% of the time.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

EdA said:


> tea leaves accuracy they should approach picking the winner 50% of the time.


This statement might be construed to be looking at a 40% Swami rate as less than blindfolded coin flipping? Let me think about that.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> This statement might be construed to be looking at a 40% Swami rate as less than blindfolded coin flipping? Let me think about that.


The statistical average of blind versus sighted coin flipping would seem to be identical with the obvious variable how many times was the coin flipped? If it was only ten the possibility of 60/40 or 70/30 is much greater than if the coin was flipped 100 times and much less still if it was flipped 1000 times. I never indulged in advanced mathematics but I suspect that there is a formula in permutations and combinations which covers that. As to the time honored urban legend about the difficulty of one team defeating another in the same season seems a vast oversimplification with many variables and therefore unreliable.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Wow, the Swami's alter ego sure got triggered last night!
> But it's time for a prediction,


In one of my gig's as a lead Engineer at the Boeing Company I had a boss who liked
a morning donut. He also liked the fact that someone else could pay for that donut. So 
he challenged me to match for the donuts. Early on it was a fairly even match & then I 
should have gone to Vegas. For over a month he paid for the donuts & the atmosphere 
was getting tense. I could not stop winning, I let him have the call, but it still kept coming 
up in my favor, nary a break. Fortunately there was another area that needed my services
& I was moved. By the time that happened the streak was close to 2 months & though he 
tried to get me to come to his area again I always remembered the donuts.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep, i bred to a carrier once and was 8 for 10 clear! But my football pickin', ehhhh NSM!

But I'm predicting I can stimulate this 4-5 man thread enough to get to 1000 posts!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> But I'm predicting I can stimulate this 4-5 man thread enough to get to 1000 posts!


 We are a rare and dying breed but the exchanges are interesting and mentally stimulating including my position as interpreter of MG for Wayne.😉


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> But I'm predicting I can stimulate this 4-5 man thread enough to get to 1000 posts!


Posts are like judging assignments!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> We are a rare and dying breed but the exchanges are interesting and mentally stimulating including my position as interpreter of MG for Wayne.😉


My sympathies - afraid I’ve put you in a position akin to Charlie Krueger having to interpret Timothy Leary’s (‘Bama ROTC cadet ‘43) psychedelic take on the Bear hearing Mama calling through a two-bar facemask—

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I think the Georgia Bulldogs team will put more pressure on Bryce Young tonight. Though he NEVER gives a facial expression of being pressured and appears as cool as a cucumber in all situations, watch his feet. Those feet were not as cool as his face against Cincinnati. 

Young is slippery though, but he will be spied. Alabama should imo move him in planned ways tonight to bring Dean to him and create intermediate passing. Bama needs to have Bolden create a "Renfro" type performance in the absence of Metchie even though #7 can come up big!

Bama has big dback injuries but I don't understand how anyone defends the hulk of super humanity of that dawg tight end.. Tide must get after the qb big time to hold him up in protection a bit and lay serious safety wood to his body if he extends for a catch!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne...

Or, Wayne!

I'm interpreting rose's exegesis above like he's "one of those ND admin types" you referenced on some earlier intel - sorry, make that "one of those NCD analyst types" (National Championship Defense analyst types). And my interpretation of what rose's exegesisizing about is, 'Bama better be bringing the wood!

And to commend Dr. EdA for his interpretation of "The Last Picture Show," I can only add that "the last picture show" in "The Last Picture Show" was "Red River" (1948) which featured John "The Duke" Wayne, Paul William "Bear" Bryant's doppelganger, and we gumps all be hopin' the latter's lookin' down right favorably on what transpires this evenin' in Indy. 

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> And to commend Dr. EdA for his interpretation of "The Last Picture Show," I can only add that "the last picture show" in "The Last Picture Show" was "Red River" (1948) which featured John "The Duke" Wayne, Paul William "Bear" Bryant's doppelganger, and we gumps all be hopin' the latter's lookin' down right favorably on what transpires this evenin' in Indy.
> 
> MG


Methinks you gumps are attempting to equate someone of local & possibly regional fame with:
a person who is a National Treasure if one is a fan of mostly "B" grade westerns which RR was 
a cut above. 

If you are a true fan of the western genre I would have expected that "The Big Country" would 
have been on your list but then realized it depicted tendencies foreign to the SEC world.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Methinks you gumps are attempting to equate someone of local & possibly regional fame with:
> a person who is a National Treasure if one is a fan of mostly "B" grade westerns which RR was
> a cut above.
> 
> ...


Marv, I'm a true fan of just beyond the western genre and where the black hats get their comeuppance. Some of 'em even have the societal progress¹ injustice showdown in your neck of the geological realm, "Bad Day at Black Rock" maybe -






with others - say, "*Barbarosa*" - just capitalizing on crimson being a superior shade of red or color of the iron ore that stiffens a Red Headed Stranger's spine, no matter where the high sierra takes you for exacting revenge! Also, a little "bad blood" transfusion from Sam Peckinpah never hurt nobody but the bad guys.

MG

¹ roseberry #962


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

The one scene in [email protected] was a classic. I always equated Spencer to the Priest in "Boys Town".


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The tea leaves say the SEC is going to win another National Championship, the 12th in the last 16 years, the outliers Clemson 2 and one each FSU and tOSU


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

This is going to be a good one tonight. No doubt the two best teams in the country.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, tide and dawgs.......again.

RB is root'n for the tide.

Swami is seeing Georgia DUE for a win. 

Best of luck to two fine programs.

MG I'm pretty sure the only thing close to a western movie those latte' sippin' SeaTac boys watch over and over is Giant!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I’m rooting for AL.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

But are you watching the jimbo simulcast?


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Pulling for Bama to be honest. These closet/newbie bulldog flags, shirts, etc that have come out in the past 6 months are giving me heartburn.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Time to roll out the ‘Bama mantra: Defense wins championships. Hope swami - and St. Nick - see it that way, too.

Wayne, thanks for your SEC West homer support. You too jg

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Just because 2 SEC teams are playing in Big10 country does not mean they have to play Big10 football!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

And congrats JG on being the poster to break 1000 this year in your 7th season playing RTFCFB!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

And what else do we have for jg, Don Pardo?

Yes, that’s right: the 2021 College Football Championship trophy, won - yes, won in convincing fashion by penalty shootout over Notre Dame! Congratulations to jg for yet another title!

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats dawgs(bubba)!
Great game.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Go Dawgs


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats to them Dawgs - better team tonight and National Champion

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

After going to NE Missouri to eat tag soup (I’ve never seen that many deer in 5 days. 1 I wish wasn’t broke off past his G3 on the left side. 1 super mature buck I have every intention on hunting on the 1st morning when I go up there in Oct.), The Holidays were a blur, & now it’s time to start the 1st shutdown of the year. By the way, I’ve never been more proud of any group from LSU as I was the rag tag group that played K State.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Jacob, here’s hoping O’Kelly brings luck of the Irish to Baton Rouge for your reinstatement ceremony CF 2022, we’ve missed you.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Fully agree, DrEdA but need to point out - as genuine as the new ceauxch down theah is about faaaaaambly matters - he will be going by Eaux'Kelly

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Question for the experts - Shouldn't MVP have gone to GA's Defensive Line?


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> Question for the experts - Shouldn't MVP have gone to GA's Defensive Line?


It's against the law to reward the big guys. That evidenced by the Heisman Trophy going to the "most outstanding player in college football". Nobody can tell me that never has a big man been the best in 86 years with 45 RBs, 36 QBs, 4 WRs, & 1 CB winning the Heisman.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Question for the experts - Shouldn't MVP have gone to GA's Defensive Line?


Secondary - tight as ticks on the Tide's pass catchers all night. Now it's true if the Dawg DL hadn't pressured Bryce Young throughout, especially on the long down the middle throw that #1 got hurt coming back for then trying to spin free, maybe a whole different ballgame. If Young gets into that throw, Williams (#1) is gone in stride. As it was the throwing lanes for Young shrank from the pressure, but he still put the ball where he wanted it to go, beautifully for the most part, just that Dawgs DBs were skintight disrupting the young 'Bama receivers as his passes arrived. 'Bama secondary wasn't bad as made out to be, nor their previous bane LBs, either - they held that manchild Bowers in check 'til his deciding TD 54 minutes into the game. That was meritorious in and of itself - what a beast. I'm already cringing at how to defend against him next time.

MG


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> That was meritorious in and of itself - what a beast. I'm already cringing at how to defend against him next time.MG


Easy, recruit him, offer him more money, and get him to enter the transfer portal.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> Jacob, here’s hoping O’Kelly brings luck of the Irish to Baton Rouge for your reinstatement ceremony CF 2022, we’ve missed you.


Thank you, Dr. Ed. I’m a believer in what he has in mind. I think he will turn things around soon enough.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Fully agree, DrEdA but need to point out - as genuine as the new ceauxch down theah is about faaaaaambly matters - he will be going by Eaux'Kelly
> 
> MG


I for one will be looking forward to it being a game that matters in a few years. It sucks knowing your team will lose to a team.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Proud of you and with you for being proud of that ragtag Bengal Tiger bunch y'all put out there vs. K-State, Jacob. And played 'Bama off their feet a month earlier with not much more than that - St. Nick knew. Eaux going or not, y'all played the games.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I went to bed at half time. I woke up briefly when GA was celebrating. I thought WHAT? Congrats to Bulldogs.
Will Saban be retiring?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Will Saban be retiring?


Somewhere I read that Saban's wife was a spender &
it was his major incentive to continue coaching.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Somewhere I read that Saban's wife was a spender &
> it was his major incentive to continue coaching.


You heard that from Franco everytime Texas changed coaches......but retiring wouldn't surprise me.

Jacob, I was gonna call you today if you hadn't posted.......I was worried about you!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Will Saban be retiring?


Someday but not this year. Watch the end of his postgame press conference, that tells you all you need to know, I bet that he is already out on the recruiting trail.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

UGA taking down Bama last night (I only saw the first half…Monday start at 8pm on the East coast is tough ona working stif) gives hope to all the other teams with 19 5 star players on their roster…..rah rah…a true inspiration….


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

Glad that defense did what they needed to do with Bryce. Great game, excellent 4th quarter. I got a Braves World Series win and a UGA natty in one year. Is the Georgia sports curse broken?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

crackerd said:


> Proud of you and with you for being proud of that ragtag Bengal Tiger bunch y'all put out there vs. K-State, Jacob. And played 'Bama off their feet a month earlier with not much more than that - St. Nick knew. Eaux going or not, y'all played the games.
> 
> MG


I definitely would have lost a considerable amount of money on the game between our teams. That said, LSU had a lot more players in that game (Than the K State game where even the most obsessed LSU fan needed a program to figure out who was doing what.) & it was obvious the Alabama players had no interest in the game. Young teams had a tendency to play to the level of competition.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I went to bed at half time. I woke up briefly when GA was celebrating. I thought WHAT? Congrats to Bulldogs.
> Will Saban be retiring?


As if. That mad scientist will figure out a way to keep his players away from rat poison. He probably wins 2 of the next 3 National Championships. Unless we can get Little Debbie to chill out on the production of their oatmeal cream pies, that is.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> As if. That mad scientist will figure out a way to keep his players away from rat poison. He probably wins 2 of the next 3 National Championships. Unless we can get Little Debbie to chill out on the production of their oatmeal cream pies, that is.


Alas, on the oatmeal front, it's been duly noted and filed for posterity that while Little Debbies may be his lifeblood, St. Nick is 0-for-1 decked out in pre-flight pregame oatmeal bomber jacket... Unless he's planning to go all in on "acceptable" AKC hunt test attire...









LOOK: Twitter goes crazy over Nick Saban's leather jacket


What do you think of Nick Saban’s look?




rolltidewire.usatoday.com





Congrats again to them Dawgs - they were 51% of a good ol' bloodletting that let me wake up the morning after with an "Ahhhh, wasn't that nice" as an old school CFB aficionado instead of a losing end "Woe am I" as Saban would say. 

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> You heard that from Franco everytime Texas changed coaches......but retiring wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Jacob, I was gonna call you today if you hadn't posted.......I was worried about you!


I scanned through the posts I missed and decided some needed to be addressed. Glad y’all have been keeping this going during my hiatus.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

What did y'all teach this man out in the pac12 Marvin? He must have recieved an education with "astigmatism"(I think that's the opposite of what he would have recieved at a southern school that is "not the West Coast and not Harvard")









Kayvon Thibodeaux on why he chose Oregon over Tide: ‘Do you know the stigmatism of Alabama education?’


The defensive end claims he chose between winning a national title and working for best company in the world.




www.al.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> What did y'all teach this man out in the pac12 Marvin? He must have recieved an education with "astigmatism"(I think that's the opposite of what he would have recieved at a southern school that is "not the West Coast and not Harvard")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, rose, sure he's gone all Dick Gregory on his lucid (hallucid?) delineation, but he was misinterpretated. I've tried to reconcile him with reality of not playing ball at 'Bama, or UGa, or LSU, the SEC...



Colorful member of the Zer-O-gon "uni-sphere" said:


> ...Do I want to be a guy who’s known for being *apart* [from] the greatest organization in the world?


I do fear Marv will need to provide him with a loupe the size of the Hubble telescope for ol' DucKayvon to overcome that "astigmatism."

Cannae wait for him to hit the NFL and make a career sack or two before his rookie contract runs out, and gets the chance to use his fierce battle cry "(k)Ayvon calling!" Nike, well and good for DucKayvon's education, but an NFL NIL for women's cosmetics - there's some real money to be made there! Who knows, though, maybe he'll go with a competitor and get hisself one of them pink cars, a pink stretch limo, for unfolding himself in the lap of NFL NIL luxury: "MaryKayvon!"

And through that prized West Coast marketing communications education, adjusting their motto to fit so that he acquits himself accordingly:

MaryKayvon: "We're living our values - even through stymying double-team blocks, false starts and taking plays off!"

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Out of the mouths of rookies comes "PAC-12 is 0-5 in Bowl Games". 
Sports is not conducive to large words, I wonder if he knows it's meaning.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

SEC 6-8 for a .429 win percentage! Really poor showing as a conference again demonstrating that the SEC is a big pile of steaming dung topped by two diamonds!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh no......not Jay!









Ex-Alabama quarterback Jay Barker, married to Sara Evans, tried to hit two people with car, court documents say


Former Alabama quarterback Jay Barker, who is married to country music singer Sara Evans, allegedly tried to hit two people with a car, police say



www.tennessean.com


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Oh no......not Jay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rose, did Jay make bail, or a la a dozen 'Bama players including his son, go into the (county lockup prisoner) transfer portal?

Not to be presumptive here, but ol' Jay's - not OJ - wife's just gotta get a bluesy, sorry, crimsony C&W hit out of this lonesome QB trail travail.

"He's Incompletin' His Passes So I'm Throwin' Him Over"

or the British version ("Lovejoy" [Ian McShane] on the vocals)

"Second and Gaol Time for Jay To Sneak It In"

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rip line, No other conference had as many bowl participants. No other conference had as many wins.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Rip line, No other conference had as many bowl participants. No other conference had as many wins.


No other conference fattens up on cupcakes like the SEC.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The SEC was 3 wins against 1 loss in the college football playoff. Thats 75%.....I think!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> No other conference fattens up on cupcakes like the SEC.


No other conference has 14 teams who need to fill their schedules and find viable opponents, poor argument Marvin. Your beloved Huskies non conference opponents were Arky State and Montana but apparently not cupcakes?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> No other conference has 14 teams who need to fill their schedules and find viable opponents, poor argument Marvin. Your beloved Huskies non conference opponents were Arky State and Montana but apparently not cupcakes?


It is not out of your time on this planet that Sam Jankovich, Butte Bulldogs, MT State, Wazzu was AD
at Miami. He hired Jimmy Johnson. 2 cupcakes - 1 legitimate team every 3 weeks, You get the rating
without beating up your players.

The Huskies are another team in a conference that is on the upswing. Since my graduation I have
never heard from them other than to receive my diploma. Jim Owens was the last coach I followed.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> Jim Owens was the last coach I followed.


Dang.......you should've kept it that way for other schools coaches.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Dang.......you should've kept it that way for other schools coaches.


Based on my overall FB historical knowledge, I've come close to that .


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Not Sara Rose! She might be crazy but...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Judd said:


> Glad that defense did what they needed to do with Bryce. Great game, excellent 4th quarter. I got a Braves World Series win and a UGA natty in one year. Is the Georgia sports curse broken?


You can never erase the Falcons epic collapse in SB LI (2017) when they surrendered a 28-3 lead in the 4th quarter


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> You can never erase the Falcons epic collapse in SB LI (2017) when they surrendered a 28-3 lead in the 4th quarter


Hate to do this to y'all in the _CFB_ thread, but conjectural intel is both y'all's NFL interests will get catharses in due time for blunders of the past. You, Dr. EdA, when Jerry gets (more) senile and finally realizes Skunky Mike McCarthy can only coach renegade or rogue QBs and signs JFF (Johnny F'in' Foobaw) off the roster of his latest venture where the fans (both of 'em) call in the plays.

That sets up your 'Boys to play their SEC territorial rival FalcOmicrons in Supe LVII after they've gone out and gotten a retread savior of their own, Jake Fromm State Farm, QB rating of 15.4 as NYG spot starter this year. Jake Fromm State Farm will regain his fastball (*Little League World Series Champion pitcher*) just in time to master the all-bubble screen offense, driving his QB rating up to 17.8 and making him the natural successor to the memorable Kim McQuilken (QB rating 17.9).

Too early to pick a winner, but the clairvoyance of an outcome where JerryWorld is converted to an uber Home Depot seems to be crystallizing.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad to see that Bill O'Brien is staying put.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Glad to see that Bill O'Brien is staying put.


He's patiently eyeing College Station as his next move when Jerry reaches out to Jimbo. I look for him to bring back Sherman the Accountant and even Fraudchione as interns based on the coaching rehab strategy he's learned under Saban. You know, Wayne, a twist on aTm football ideology: 12th man ~ 12th chance for crap coaches.

MG


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

EdA said:


> You can never erase the Falcons epic collapse in SB LI (2017) when they surrendered a 28-3 lead in the 4th quarter


It hurts much less when you’re not really a Falcons fan


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Judd said:


> It hurts much less when you’re not really a Falcons fan


So they aren’t part of the “Georgia sports curse”?


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

EdA said:


> So they aren’t part of the “Georgia sports curse”?


Sure they are. But 2 outta 3 ain’t bad


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Judd said:


> Sure they are. But 2 outta 3 ain’t bad


So no love for the Falcons? Tommy Nobis and Dan Reeves made me a secondary fan.


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

EdA said:


> So no love for the Falcons? Tommy Nobis and Dan Reeves made me a secondary fan.


I don’t hate them. But I’m less of a falcons fan than a dawgs fan, and less of a dawgs fan than a Braves fan. I’m a baseball guy.


----------



## hahnbat (12 mo ago)

Which player do you think is the fastest on base?
how to get sponsored for running


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Former Alabama linebacker Trey DePriest was arrested for armed robery, felonious assault and other charges.

I also failed earlier in the year to note that former Alabama wr Henry Ruggs tragically killing innocent people driving drunk.

Coach Saban and his program obviously failed to positively impact the character development of either of these two and must have had a negative impact.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Coach Fran is retired for about 5 years. He was battling cancer the last I heard. Last week I met a young man who played for Fran at Texas State. He liked him but acknowledged his football was dated.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

And on a brighter note, i closed it out with a few days in the woods. 

Doc, You'll see that I unfortunately shot another hen .....the youngest hunter in our party and son of a mutual acquaintance was handling a nice dog. It was my first hunt with the young man and when he recieved the banded bird he politely called it out and brought it over to me. I rewarded his character and respect for elders appropriately. He called it in when we got back to the house and reported it was from North Dakota early 2020.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Susie shooter, eh?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Awe shucks Doc, a man can't even get brown duck slack when they fallin' through the limbs on a blue bird day with that shiney metal gleamin and the USFWS needs its data.

You holdin too high a standard for an ill bred, breakin, creepin, itchy fingered mutt like me!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

watching Brian Kelly trying to be cool makes me embarrassed for Jacob and LSU fans


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of five stars up for grabs in SEC today. Kids will sign up between 1:30 and 3:30. TAMU will probably get one and LSU the other. Another four star declaring too. I think Aggies will sign him.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> A couple of five stars up for grabs in SEC today. Kids will sign up between 1:30 and 3:30. TAMU will probably get one and LSU the other. Another four star declaring too. I think Aggies will sign him.


Wayne, you ain't got time to think about such nonsense. Khaki Cadet Hairball will be issuing your call-up papers to come out to Minnesota and help him and good ol' Bud Grant train retrievers.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know who KCH is but I am available. It will probably be warmer in MN. We're looking at some pretty cool weather just west of Weatherford. And Yates is on short term IR. On the last day of duck hunting season he got a limp tail. He's much better today but needs another day or two off. I sharpened my shooting skills as Team Pawpaw (me, Rudy and Yates) got 26 ducks with 53 shots. That darn steel shot was a handicap.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

That's a good day Wayne!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I don't know who KCH is but I am available. It will probably be warmer in MN. We're looking at some pretty cool weather just west of Weatherford. And Yates is on short term IR. On the last day of duck hunting season he got a limp tail. He's much better today but needs another day or two off. I sharpened my shooting skills as Team Pawpaw (me, Rudy and Yates) got 26 ducks with 53 shots. That darn steel shot was a handicap.


pretty fancy shooting for an old guy like me, I hope you didn’t dispatch any Susies like that Rose guy did


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne, no word on Khaki Cadet Hairball (Harbaugh) sealing the deal with the Vikings, so you can concentrate for at least a little while longer on the imminent signing of more 5-stars by aTm. However, there is news of a personal safety nature to be shared with Dr. EdA - the poor, put-upon young man forcibly paired in the dance video with Coach Corn Flake Kelly has officially sought Pseudo-Southern Fambly Man Sanctuary in Tuscaloosa - signing today with the Crimson Tide. Though aware that he was dragging down 'Bama's national recruiting ranking by signing a mere three-star, Saban acted for the sake of SEC sanctity and credibility, and as some kind of penance the Vatican's given him for the mere thought that the hurtin'est counterfeit cracker alive would one day turn up (or turnip-truck up) in Baton Rouge as his successor... 



EdA said:


> watching Brian Kelly trying to be cool makes me embarrassed for Jacob and LSU fans


MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

TAMU signed the five star I predicted. And LSU signed the other five star as I thought would happen.
One more potential signee to go. We have the highest ranked class ever. And still have space for a few more players.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Second five star signs with Aggies. That’s eight 5 stars per TxAgs and seven per 247 Sports.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Gave duck and pigeons warm water. Just sitting here and listening to the water freezing.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Second five star signs with Aggies. That’s eight 5 stars per TxAgs and seven per 247 Sports.


Someone said TaM is into luxury tax territory for these signing,s  .


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

That was Lane Kiffin not someone. Just another disgusting person.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> That was Lane Kiffin not someone. Just another disgusting person.


Wayne, c'mon man! - you can do better than that. rose and I have it on good authority that it was indeed "not someone. Just another disgusting person" aight - not Kiffin, but Saban's luxury tax guru and motivational speaker on the topic of "How to repeat as a champion" talking even with an Adam's apple the size of Madison Square Garden when it came crunch time. That would be AFraud Rodriguez, otherwise known as slumlord, toxic presence in any lineup or social gathering, and variable level malignancy for any organization he "befriends."

MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> That was Lane Kiffin not someone. Just another disgusting person.


Lane Kiffin is someone. Are you in Luxury Tax territory? Appreciate 
humor when you find it, even if at your expense.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Lane Kniffin is a immature jerk. Aside from any comments about Luxury Tax.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Marvin S said:


> Lane Kiffin is someone. Are you in Luxury Tax territory? Appreciate
> humor when you find it, even if at your expense.


Marvin, shame on you teasing Wayne and Doc about probably signing the best recruiting class in history. It’s no small feet. 

I will go on record saying Jimbo has assembled the greatest future 8-4 team of ALL TIME!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The way players move around these days that 8-4 team may have no resemblance to this recruiting class.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> The way players move around these days that 8-4 team may have no resemblance to this recruiting class.


Or a striking resemblance to another 15-0 Alabama National Championship team...

MG


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Also, Wayne, if it turns out General Gates is working with good intel on you double-dipping for Saban and dabbling in the dark ops as "Sliced Bread," Jimbo ain't gonna be none too happy!









Jimbo Fisher sounds off on 'irresponsible critics' of Texas A&M - ESPN Video


Texas A&M head coach Jimbo Fisher gets fired up as he tees off on college football writers and other college coaches regarding criticism of the Aggies' recruitment success.




www.espn.com





MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

jgsanders said:


> Marvin, shame on you teasing Wayne and Doc about probably signing the best recruiting class in history. It’s no small feet.
> 
> I will go on record saying Jimbo has assembled the greatest future 8-4 team of ALL TIME!


Speaking of small feet. Chuck Knox couldn't wait to draft the AA LB from OK, Boswell. Size 9 feet.
Didn't provide much of a foundation when that running back from Auburn pancaked him.

But if you want to talk about fetes/feats, I think the latest FCS championship by the NDSU Bison ranks quite high.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jimbo was three points, hooked left and drifted back in by the hand of God, from five conference losses and Dan Mullen. You know Mullen is saying, "Where's my field goal? Jimbo's a hero of the republic and I am unemployed. Where's my field goal?"

Now Jimbo is threatening to become the Fat Jimbo Fullmer of the conference with his threats........oooooo weeeee Jimbo......don't rat anyone out!

On a sadder note.........bama dc Pete Golding arrested for DUI night before last. Sad, sad, sad, but here's the best advice I ever received Pete......


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Rose, God didn't have anything to do with TAMU beating AL. Calzada was playing over his head and having his best game. Our defense was getting pressure on your qb and played their best game. Maybe just lucky.
Winning a football game by a FG is not influenced by God. I don't think He really cares. AL just got beat by the better team on that day.

It is sad about AL D being cited for DUI. Hopefully he'll get some help.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne, with a coach like Jimbo, I completely understand that you feel a Righteous God would steer clear of all involvement.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Just another AL fan unable to accept a loss. And… awe crap it’s not worth the effort to respond to this nonsense.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Just another AL fan unable to accept a loss. And…


Maybe I could be better, more conciliatory, heap praise more timely after a loss than within two minutes of the final gun, I don't know?

But maybe someday based on doing one good thing, on one good day, I too can earn a friendship like Jimbo has!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne, c'mon, man! - show some compassion! Poor Calzada transfer portals into "Moo-ston" (All Bran) and what happens? The head coach is about to get abducted by aliens (resident aliens, i.e., Scientologists, maybe even The Urban Cowboy hisself at the throttle of his 727) to spare Bon's buddy Bryan Horsin' Around the ignominy of getting fired for a long-running Petrinoesque Harley Hog speed bump and grind show with a "personal assistant." Yeah. So spare a scintilla of all that sanctimonious NIL supremacy y'all and Jimbo have "acquired" for poor Auburn_*t*_ if you will!

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I’m clueless
Ok I just read info on Auburn HC. So now know some of the stuff in your post. But I’m not sure why I need to know. I guess on some level it’s funny. A number of SEC coaches have trouble like this.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

[*Texas A&M's Elijah Robinson named nation’s best recruiter* unfurl="true"]https://theeagle.com/sports/college...cle_4da8fe5c-8572-11ec-8112-e3f060284eba.html[/URL]


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Alabama is the gold standard Rose and Cracker. A&M will never let you live down last years loss even though you still played the Natty. That kicker and his Mom will forever be etched in A&M hearts. I was talking to a UGA guy this week and I think he was more happy they beat Bama than winning the title. Same for Clemps too I suppose. Bama is everyone’s super bowl moment. It’s lonely at the top!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

It was the kickers wife in the tv coverage.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Jeepers, well she looked old enough to be his Mom. Nothing wrong with that. Good for him.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Looked like the Mom and Dad to me…my bad!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

A better picture Rachel Small. She is beautiful.
Seth Small. Three most important days: 1. acceptance of Jesus Christ, 2. marrying his wife Rachel and third kicking FG that beat Alabama.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> watching Brian Kelly trying to be cool makes me embarrassed for Jacob and LSU fans


Shoot, it’s awesome. The kids are loving it. With an actual coach for the 1st time since St. Nick, the rest of CFB is fricked. Look @ what was left for him to fix & fast forward to now. I’m excited for the future.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Shoot, it’s awesome. The kids are loving it. With an actual coach for the 1st time since St. Nick, the rest of CFB is fricked. Look @ what was left for him to fix & fast forward to now. I’m excited for the future.


Jacob, it's 3:30 a.m. CST - I take it you and Coach Cuz Keepin' It Down Homie just got in from a Buckwheat Zydeco cotton-eyed Joe dance card?

MG


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish. More like working nights in Pasadena, TX.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> View attachment 88609


Oh my!


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

roseberry said:


> View attachment 88609


So the Gumps coach is all for having as much diversity on his staff as possible.
That's all well and good and sounds like a good time for the coach.
However, on the downside for Gump loyalists, acting on his newly revealed "desires" will inevitably cut down on the time available for him to work with his other assistant coaches.

I envision coach in need of a new position coach.
Perhaps an Indian woman [dot, not feather ] well-versed in the Kama Sutra....
which would be 2 good things in the interest of diversity, ....
A win win for coach & the PC Police


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Just another AL fan unable to accept a loss. And… awe crap it’s not worth the effort to respond to this nonsense.


Wayne Nutt aka Prolific Fingertips.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Wayne and I sometimes struggle to research and understand the clever posts of MG. But Tigerfan, your post makes it clear that I am either not following all the latest college football stories close enough or I am not yet completely fluent in boog.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn’t Kama Sutra Indian sexual positions? I don’t know how I know that.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Isn’t Kama Sutra Indian sexual positions? I don’t know how I know that.


Wayne, better put a hush on that knowledge or Marv will be calling you Mr. Magic Fingers sted of "Prolific Fingertips."
rose, Tigerfan may be a Mizzou Tiger fan or a Bayou Tiger fan but he ain't an Auburn*t* Tiger fan - in fact he seems to be having what the sports shrinks might call double-reverse transference: reckoning that Auburn*t *is the Gumps and not the royal "we." Don't take offense at his/their/them's otherwise nice little critique of Auburn*t** ,* a la Wayne's "position" coaching as above, hosin' Harsin down there. That's hosin' Harsin, CFB thread exile Bon Mallari's old buddy - maybe Bon needs to come back on here and give a testimonial to help save his job. I've already proposed - and maybe Dr. EdA will endorse this idea - that we Gumps roll - get it? - that we Gumps roll Toomer's Corner with recycled Boise Cascade toilet paper in support of the embattled Idahoan. (Updyke still Gumpsona non grata within a 500-mile radius of "the trees.")

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Whatever happened to Bon? Will Texas have a winning season? Maybe he and Cutty will come back.
With a fresh mind this morning I was able to understand Crackerd. Now I'm worried about my own state of mind.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

MG, Sampson of RTFCFB.......

"Out if the clever something to learn, from the confuser how to discern." Judges something or other NRBV

Keeping the tigers in their respective cages is key MG......thanks. Wayne, we both got that part of the riddle!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Tigerfan may be a Mizzou Tiger fan or a Bayou Tiger fan but he ain't an Auburn*t* Tiger fan - in fact he seems to be having what the sports shrinks might call double-reverse transference: reckoning that Auburn*t *is the Gumps and not the royal "we."


Apparently he didn’t see Tom Hanks exploits on the big screen.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Whatever happened to Bon? Will Texas have a winning season? Maybe he and Cutty will come back.
> With a fresh mind this morning I was able to understand Crackerd. Now I'm worried about my own state of mind.


Wayne, your state of mind shouldn't be in question so long as a) Saban doesn't come after you as the luxury tax collector and b) you got that black birthday yearling to keep you company.

MG


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

My humble apologies to Rose, Crackerd, Dr Ed and the entirety of all other winda lickin brain damaged hoi poi polloi Bama Brethren whose family tree has scant few branches whom I may have offended by confusing nose pickin Bama buffoons with speedy, box of chocolate, shrimp eatin Bama bumpkins.

In my best Forrest twang, I humbly admit...."I AM NOT A SMART MAN"


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

roseberry said:


> MG, Sampson of RTFCFB.......
> 
> "Out if the clever something to learn, from the confuser how to discern." Judges something or other NRBV
> 
> Keeping the tigers in their respective cages is key MG......thanks. Wayne, we both got that part of the riddle!


I would have never thought I would wake up to see a honey reference on here. Well played.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Jacob's old fav on staff........

"Alabama adds Zach Mettenberger to football staff" Alabama adds Zach Mettenberger to football staff


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It’s a good opportunity to get his foot in the door. I’m happy for him.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Hold on, rose - ain't Mett a "Scottsboro boy?"

Allburn*t* just named Hearse-in their new head coach for the second time in a year - this is the most Cow Collegiate thing ever, and that's saying a lot.

Jacob, now led to believe Burrow was second only to St. Nick as the best thing that ever happened to the 'Who.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Gents,

Got invited to a conservation snow goose hunt. I know it’s off CFB topic, but never done one of these. Would you bring your 10 year old dog on of these? Charlie Rendezvous BBQ regards my friend Rose!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jgsanders said:


> Gents,
> Got invited to a conservation snow goose hunt. I know it’s off CFB topic, but never done one of these. Would you bring your 10 year old dog on of these? Charlie Rendezvous BBQ regards my friend Rose!


So, jg, you got the Clemps IPTAY conservation invite to my backyard??? Congratulations to y'all, Dabo and the spirit of the The Legend upon Howard's Rock! (Now, c'mon - how much y'all have to pony up to IPTAY in gettin' that "invite?")










As for bringing a 10-year-old, why not? They's always some of them ghostly creatures trying to get away - and always the chance of them old dogs, like my 12-year-old, gettin' some good exercise





































Y'all'll have a blast if you get into 'em - _*lots*_ of blasts (like three boxes of Kent Faststeel worth of blasts).

Now be advised, they's just like boiled peanuts on the taste front - you either love 'em (me, boiled peanuts be "cracker caviar") or hate 'em (if the snows be feedin' on left-over grain, you got some mighty promising fixins for goose'n dumplings, otherwise...)

Good luck and it don't take such good shootin', though speaking of, No. 4s should be sufficient for takin' 'em down there.

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Take the dog and.......









If you are military and going this weekend PM me and you can go up through west Tennessee and hunt our place on Sunday. People are stopping and gawking at the birds from what I understand.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, you never corroborated the Mett ~ Scottsboro boy (lower case b) story, but here's 'nother 'un to put under your veracity scope: Gracie Groat??? Via Auburnt??? And a kicker from Fort Payne that got away to become a 'Gator and near Super Bowl hero? C'mon, now...









Meet Gracie Groat, fiancée of Bengals kicker Evan McPherson


Here’s a look at the longtime romance between Bengals kicker McPherson and Groat, his high school sweetheart.




nypost.com





MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Zach was not from Scottsboro but had relatives who were near to us neighbors and acquaintances. His aunt was married to a Scottsboro boy and successful businessman. The young quarterback was a frequent visitor and we saw him fairly often in early summers at the dock and out in the boat on Roseberry. The aunt and uncle-in-law sold the business a couple of years ago and moved to the beach.

Mrs. Coochie, the uncle-in-law's mom, still lives a couple houses down and the fam still visits........but the fun and games are relocated south.

I went off the backside last week, its been dry and Wills Creek was in the banks, so visiting the 11 valley was possible. Every store sign in Fort Payne had well wishes for young Evan! It was a HUGE deal over there and lesser, but noted, in the 'boro.

When is that game,by the way?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

roseberry said:


> Zach was not from Scottsboro but had relatives who were near to us neighbors and acquaintances. His aunt was married to a Scottsboro boy and successful businessman. The young quarterback was a frequent visitor and we saw him fairly often in early summers at the dock and out in the boat on Roseberry. The aunt and uncle-in-law sold the business a couple of years ago and moved to the beach.
> 
> Mrs. Coochie, the uncle-in-law's mom, still lives a couple houses down and the fam still visits........but the fun and games are relocated south.
> 
> ...


It’s finally happened MG has taught you to post in code….


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

No Doc, everyone really calls her Coochie......I think it may be her actual name!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Doc, Further geographical explanation required.....that MG is familiar with.

To the north, northwest of the Tennessee River Valley town of Scottsboro are the South Cumberland Plateaus that shed the Jackson County creeks of Little ****, Big ****, Crow, Robinson, Mud, Town, Dry, Roseberry(where I l now live but was born and raised on Mud Creek)and North Sauty to the Tennessee River.

These creeks are all historically duck killin, fishing(sport, commercial and mussel) paradise. The River to its east, southeast, runs against the bluffs of the hundred mile long Sand Mountain from Nickajack, Tennessee to Guntersville, Alabama.

Sand Mountain is approximately a 30 mile wide plateau. Its terrain is variable, fertile and a few degrees cooler all year. Because of its bluff views of the river, greater elevation and sunset primarily facings, we conider our side of the plateau the "front side".






















So then, the "backside" of the mountan MG loves faces the Lookout Valley where one of our rival towns of Fort Payne, AL sits. Ft Payne has always been a little more affluent than our town being the sock and hosiery capital of the world(back when such things were made in America) and having Interstate 59 to replace the venerable Highway 11 (which i mentioned that runs from New Orleans to Canada). Ft Payne also famously produced the greatest selling musical act of country music all time and at 75 million sales they're really like The Beatles and Micheal Jackson. We are a little envious.

But all they got over there for water is flood prone Wills Creek. Today you can wade it anywhere with your britches rolled up. A two inch rain in an hour tomorrow and you gotta roll your britches up to walk around half the businesses in town(I never buy fuel near the I59 and Highway 35 intersection). They all wish they didn't have to cross a mountain to fish.

But they do have the majestic Lookout Mountain bordering their town to their south, southeast. Lookout is a worldwide destination for hang gliding, has Alabama's only "ski resort", has immense civil war history on the Chattanooga end and has the Little River(deepest and most scenic canyon east of the Rockies, falls and whitewater all along).


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Beautiful views, plenty of red necks and moonshine?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

EdA said:


> Beautiful views, plenty of red necks and moonshine?


Yessir, particularly on enlightened sorghum squeezins use - and while my favorite tipple back in the day over to neighboring Huntspatch, a/k/a Huntsville, was Metaxa, the Greek brandy molotov cocktail, my 'Rican buddies up near Roseberry Creek got me locked in one the local "brownneck" distillate.

Also, in showing off those lovely vistas and locales, rose nevertheless neglected to point out one of my more estimable alma maters - and by my thinking all due to its proximity to "the Swan Creek Susies" compound - the John C. Calhoun Community College Warhawks, who boasted a more illustrious alum, one of them Puerto Rican nobility fellers in pinstripes instead of overhalls, Jorgie Posada.

Only class I ever flunked - Econ 101 - was due to my lethargy spilling over from having been in a public duck blind most days by 5 a.m.










MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ahhhhh CCC(Calhoun Community College). A wonderful institution capable of producing delightfully lovely classes of young women from Madison, Limestone, Lawrence, Cullman and Morgan(my favorite) counties every year and sending many of them to the old Florence State Teacher's College!

Swan Creek, the memories of those days! That green willow swamp, now dead timber pond, that was a five year phenomenon of wood duck, gadwall, ringneck and the occasional mallard, behind the then "Saginaw Steering and Gear" plant on opening days, then the brutal trudges out to "the stump rows" the rest of the year gunning with the lights of industry flickering across the river. 

Spliting a box or two of 2 3/4" Nitro Mag 6's from Wiley's, a breakfast at "The Bentley" and later, if we had money, a bowl of BBG Brunswick Stew(Big Bob Gibson's) to warm from the "not one piece of decent clothing" we wore!

Leaving a party at 2 to get a spot and hunt all day. Speeding like maniacs up Highway 20, a cotton and football producing parkway, through the speed traps of Leighton(Ozzie Newsome), Town Creek(all the Goode and Langhams) and catching air on the tracks in Courtland(innumerable legends)! It was THE lawless debauchery that has shaped my sad existence since!

Some of the young hunters I used to take and mentor, (but forget me now that they have their own little guys) called back in early season 2019 with an invite to the public blind they "drew". I told stories about Swan Creek I should have kept to myself, we shot ducks and had a great time! It was great to know people still love the place MG. We shot a banded red head hen that day(sorry 'bout that gal Doc)!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

I almost forgot the question about home distillation. Doc I don't know of any "commercial" type production facilities around Jackson/Dekalb but am acquainted with two "hobbiests". But when I am looking for serious "calling oil" I have friends over in MG's Mamma's territory. Just northwest of "The Free State's"(Winston County) town of Addison lies the Bankhead National Forrest.

The Bankhead is/was wild rolling and rough woods with springs feeding The Sipsey River and Lewis Smith Lake. I make acquisitions from that area when the need arises. Goes great with smoked chicken...
















......and the ducks obviously love the way it limbers a lonesome note too! That'd be me in the center with the quart lid souvenir!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Bill Battle(AD), Jeremy Pruitt, Lane Kiffin, Sgt. Carter and now *Derek Dooley!*

Is it possible to complete the set? Of all the living Tennessee coaches to be habbed and rehabbed at Alabama the set will never be complete until Phat Phink Phillip Phulmer is on staff! Crimson XXXXL coaches shirts(and vests) and 8 3/8th's hats may be under production next?

The big question is will Mrs. Barbara mend the fence and come back on the Finebaum show given Derek's new appointment?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

rose, given your tete-a-tetin' with Phineas UT Finebluster, I foresee a diplomatic role for you both in a) procuring Phat Phil a work-release position on 'Bama's staff washing, drying and ironing Little Debbie wrappers for Saban's other recycling program, and b) brokering a Doolittle Family Spectacle, showing off their new talents, Derek as CFB offensive genius, Daddy Vince as eminence grise of not only Jawja football but of, yeah, master gardening and personal plant development









Between the Hedges with Vince Dooley


How the University of Georgia legend found a second love on the turf around Athens




gardenandgun.com





MG


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

crackerd said:


> rose, given your tete-a-tetin' with Phineas UT Finebluster, I foresee a diplomatic role for you both in a) procuring Phat Phil a work-release position on 'Bama's staff washing, drying and ironing Little Debbie wrappers for Saban's other recycling program, and b) brokering a Doolittle Family Spectacle, showing off their new talents, Derek as CFB offensive genius, Daddy Vince as eminence grise of not only Jawja football but of, yeah, master gardening and personal plant development
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you decide to retire from gluttony that would be a hobby to pursue. 
A lot of satisfaction without the Master Gardener title. Though MG being 
an MG would be 🆒


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> When you decide to retire from gluttony that would be a hobby to pursue.
> A lot of satisfaction without the Master Gardener title. Though MG being
> an MG would be 🆒


A 3G guy is me, Marv - Gundogs, gardenin' and gluttony (a distant third, and only then as 










abetted by the Amish store and its exotic imports, like peach nectar from Israel, two bits a litre [dunno the conversion rate for shekels...or their metallic content - leave that analysis to you]).

MG


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Marvin S said:


> ............a hobby to pursue.
> A lot of satisfaction without the Master Gardener title.


Marvin, be careful with your work unless prescribed and stay abreast of new legislation. Check your PM's for my address though......


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

roseberry said:


> Marvin, be careful with your work unless prescribed and stay abreast of new legislation.


John, Pot shops are the new banks. Get robbed regularly. The stuff makes AU look cheap.
It's a place to be employed for stoners. It's a reliable source of income for government. It is
taxed like liquor in our state & we have the highest liquor tax in the nation. Our little city is
the only one within 20 miles that has allowed pot shops. I am the only guaranteed NO vote
on our city council when it comes to that subject.

Do I think it has potential for medicinal uses? YES. But why research when you're pilling in
this kind of revenue?

Early on I participated in a tour of a grow facility, Grows like tomato plants, each plant makes 
$2,500 in product. Eats a lot of electricity & produces stuff you don't want in the city sewage 
system. The grow facility has air similar to that of a mine with combustion engines in the air 
supply, gives you a headache though the smell is not the same.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Harsin thinks he can outsmart Saban in recruiting. Hmm?


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

'Cause Hearse-in knows Saban is a wounded vole from Jimbo's NIL "clown show" upbraiding and arse-whuppin', Wayne.

MG


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice little weekend brewing….


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Hammer down JG.....no plugs. Extended tubes!

Hammer down!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Time for a new thread for 2022. Spring football practice begins here on 3/7/22.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Time for a new thread for 2022. Spring football practice begins here on 3/7/22.


That's up to our fearless reloader, Wayne. Jacob should along shortly with Fat Tuesday spillover bonhomie for the 'Who's resurrection under All in - er, sorry - Oleaginous in the Fambly Kelly.

Meantime, you keep giving us the 5-star aTm updates, why no Saban intern/analyst tally sheet?

Latest are Todd Grantham, ex-Fla-Miss. State-Jawjuh-Cleveland Browns DC, and Cornelius Williams, who Hearse-In fired last year at Allburnt five games into the season as WR coach, and who had coached at every college in the state but 'Bama and now brought in by Saban with about a dozen 5-stars situated throughout "the Heart of Dixie" (yeah, that's "us") to be recruited for 2022.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Aggies just beat AL in basketball. Golf is next.


----------

